# ALUTECH´s in action....



## lipmo51 (20. April 2008)

Habt ihr Lust auf so einen Thread????
Ich probier es einfach mal......


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. April 2008)

gute idee

mfg
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans_bert (20. April 2008)

Hier mal meine 2 bikes in Action!


----------



## lipmo51 (20. April 2008)

korrekte bilder.........so wollt ich das sehen....


Was ist denn mit meiner Signatur??? 
Werds mal ändern,ist eh schon alt


----------



## bikeburnz (20. April 2008)

da mach ich doch direkt mal mit


----------



## lipmo51 (20. April 2008)

sehr schön sehr schön,genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2008)

Geht ja gut ab ! Schöne Bilder hier !


----------



## Marina (21. April 2008)

boah da trau ich mich ja nich mit rein^^*
aber fette bilder jungs!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. April 2008)

Hätte da auch noch 2 ältere.









Gruß Willi!


----------



## Fh4n (21. April 2008)




----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2008)

@bikeburnz: Da hat jemand seine Kamera im Griff! Sauber! 

auch digges Lob an Fh4n - geile Beleuchtung!  ...natürlich auch an alle anderen, coole fotos! 

cheers! (hoff ich krieg demnächst auch n paar nette bilder hin  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (21. April 2008)

hmm naja hier mal etwas langsamere "action"  
aber trotzdem mit viel adrenalin  













und hier noch der rsu




VG und weitermachen


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2008)

wow der RSU auf dem natürlichen 'northshore' hat meinen fetten respekt!  (auch wenn man nciht sieht, wie breit der jetzt auf der oberseite aufgesägt is  )


----------



## Marina (21. April 2008)

ich bin mal so frei und poste meinen netten teamkollegen =)


----------



## Speedpower (21. April 2008)

Da spiel ich doch glatt mal mit....


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2008)

huiuiuiui... geht ja gut ab bei euch  krasser Northshore


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2008)

Heftige Bilder ! Hut ab !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (22. April 2008)

geile bilder, da müsste ich ja auch mal welche raussuchen.
@speedpower: der Shore drop ist doch der aus Celle oder?


----------



## hans_bert (22. April 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> ich bin mal so frei und poste meinen netten teamkollegen =)



is doch schon wieder der Basener, heimlich am trainieren!


----------



## hans_bert (22. April 2008)

Hier mal noch ein paar vom WE.












Hier mal noch ein paar vom WE.
Pics bei www.HD-Freeride.de


----------



## lipmo51 (22. April 2008)

So ein Thread hätte schon viel früher aufgemacht werden müssen 
Echt geile Bilder zeigt ihr da!






Ist jemand am Samstag in Winterberg,wenn es trocken bleibt?


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. April 2008)

Wenn ich nen Mitfahrer finde bin ich da


----------



## Speedpower (22. April 2008)

@Ben
Ja ist das Roadgap bei uns in Celle!


----------



## rsu (22. April 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> (auch wenn man nciht sieht, wie breit der jetzt auf der oberseite aufgesägt is  )



Ist nicht aufgesägt, hat nur ein Profil bekommen für vermeintlich mehr Grip 

Tolle Bilder hier


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. April 2008)

Super Thread mit tollen Fotos!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Airhaenz (22. April 2008)

Ein paar Bilda meiner EX. Schön wars..


----------



## fabu78 (22. April 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Ist nicht aufgesägt, hat nur ein Profil bekommen für vermeintlich mehr Grip
> 
> Tolle Bilder hier



mein Bild des Monats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (22. April 2008)

damn, alutech fahrer sind ganz schön heftig drauf hab ich das gefühl!   ...noch nie in nem marken-forum so viele fette actionbilder gesehn! 

chapeau!   

hoff ich kann auch bald so derbe bilder vorweisen 

@hans-bert: ich hätt mal gern die daten von deinen bildern   (also vor allem welches camgehäuse, objektiv, brennweite, belichtung wenn möglich) DANKE!!  -  (ich find es gibt nix geileres als solche verzerrten weitwinkel aufnahmen bei actionfotografie!)

bye
Flo


----------



## hans_bert (23. April 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> damn, alutech fahrer sind ganz schön heftig drauf hab ich das gefühl!   ...noch nie in nem marken-forum so viele fette actionbilder gesehn!
> 
> chapeau!
> 
> ...


Bilder sind auch auf www.hd-freeride.de zu sehen! Da steht alles dabei was du wissen möchtest.(Photo und Bilder-forum gibt es da auch)


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. April 2008)

Also das Bild von RSU ist wirklich traumhaft. 
Das Bild drückt das aus,warum ich mittlerweise 20 Jahre mountainbike und ich hoffe das mein Sohn auch so magische Momente erleben kann.
Gruß Willi!


----------



## lipmo51 (23. April 2008)

korrekt


----------



## Jobal (23. April 2008)

und




beide in Winterberg letztes Jahr


----------



## TeeWorks (23. April 2008)

@hans-bert: dank dir vielmals...!


----------



## bikeburnz (23. April 2008)

hammerbild von rsu


----------



## rsu (24. April 2008)

Merci, das Lob gebührt an sich dem Frorider der das Motiv gesehen und auch geknipst hat


----------



## lipmo51 (26. April 2008)

Schade das wir heute keinen kameramann in Winterberg hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans_bert (26. April 2008)

mal noch ein paar Pics von heute!                               Pic bei Kona-Patient


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2008)

@hans_bert: Geile Pics ! Den Augen nach zu urteilen, bist Du auf dem untersten am Rande des Wahnsinns...


----------



## Maui (27. April 2008)

mein Keiler und ich in Squamish 





mein Keiler und ich in Whistler


----------



## TeeWorks (27. April 2008)

eeeehaa


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2008)

Geile Pics ! Springst Du da von einer Lagerhalle ?


----------



## lipmo51 (28. April 2008)

schicke Fotos,das Dritte sieht riiiichtig geil aus,mit dem Lift im Hintergrund.Geil geknipst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (28. April 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Schade das wir heute keinen kameramann in Winterberg hatten.



Wir hatten jemanden zum Fotos machen, aber er war leider nur einmal kurz auf der DH.

NA ja viele Wildsäue waren ja nicht gerade in Wibe, hab mit mir und dir nur noch eine gesehen.

hier mal das eine Foto von Samstag



Dann noch zwei aus dem Solling Funpark






und eins aus Thale


----------



## lipmo51 (28. April 2008)

ich hab auch nur Dein Alutech und ein schwarzes gesehen.
Er ist auch aus dem Forum hier,hab aber leider seinen Namen vergessen.
Nächstemal machen wir Gruppenfotos,oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Wipp (28. April 2008)

hi

ich wars

compliments for all the nice stuff 

cu

wipp

ps  mit den actionpics hab ich immer so meine probleme, ich selbst fotografiere zwar gerne, aber mit dem selber ablichten ist etwas schwierig


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. April 2008)

Wipp schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich wars
> 
> ...



jo das kenne ich, also nächstes Mal Gruppenfoto *G*

so mein neuer Sunline Vorbau ist da und die Biancos, bin jetzt erstmal basteln


----------



## lipmo51 (1. Mai 2008)

zwar keine richtige ACTION drin,aber ich hoffe ja auf Samstag.Wenn da gutes Wetter ist,dann gehts mit cam nach WINTERBERG.


----------



## Marina (1. Mai 2008)

was is daran keine action? über so ne action würd ich mich grad sehr freun...
ich finds toll


----------



## san_andreas (1. Mai 2008)

Man beachte das Schild "Naturschutzgebiet" !


----------



## lipmo51 (1. Mai 2008)

hab ich garnicht gesehen


----------



## san_andreas (1. Mai 2008)

Auf jeden Fall sitzt es gut am rechten Bildrand !


----------



## lipmo51 (1. Mai 2008)

naja,auf jeden fall ist es nicht direkt in Fahrtrichtung 
Woher sollte ich denn wissen das es ein Naturschutzgebiet ist ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Mai 2008)

Hätte da noch ein Video bezüglich Alutech`s in action anzubieten.
Hoffe es gefällt.

http://78.46.33.11/mediadetails.php?key=124b5db9a3844761db88&title=Gardasee+Herbst+2007

Gruß Willi!


----------



## lipmo51 (1. Mai 2008)

korrekt,videos werden hier auch gern gesehen


----------



## THBiker (2. Mai 2008)

da hätte ich auch noch´n paar Bildchen von mir und meiner Enduro 





































Das soll mal für´s erste reichen   

mehr gibts in meinem alten Fotoalbum


----------



## lipmo51 (2. Mai 2008)

sehr cool


----------



## lipmo51 (3. Mai 2008)

von heute ein paar PICS


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Mai 2008)

schöne Fotos, und wie war der Continental Track? wie man sieht geht der schlepper


----------



## lipmo51 (3. Mai 2008)

bäääääh,also mein Fall ist der neue Track überhauptnicht,und der neue Lift ist auch voll behindert.Aber wir mussten den neuen Track ein paar mal fahren,da man am alten Lift 40Min anstehen musste !!! Kein Scheiß ! Sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.
Ich find den neuen Track nicht gut,zu viel durcheinander,noch total weich,....mir gefällts nicht.Ich  HASSE ihn! Hab ich schon gesagt das der neue Lift VOLL BEHINDERT ist?


----------



## Speedpower (4. Mai 2008)

Stimmt schon so überragend is der nicht, wird schnell langweilig wenn man ein paar mal gefahrn ist..


----------



## SFR (4. Mai 2008)

und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (4. Mai 2008)

To Bilder von dir.
Ich war heute auch ein wenig unterwegs...


----------



## profigammler (4. Mai 2008)

nette bilder aber ich vermiss die action.....


----------



## Marina (4. Mai 2008)

ich will auch endlich mitspieln  aber diese woche müsst er kommen, juhu^^


----------



## TeeWorks (4. Mai 2008)

@profigammler... na bei dir muss es ja richtig heftig zugehen  ...was fehlt? big air? 360 foot grab? 

...action mit der kamera einzufangen is wieder ne ganz andere geschichte - und sicher nicht die simpelste. 

ich find die bilder schön, wenn auch von den unteren 2 gereicht hätten 

cheers


----------



## profigammler (4. Mai 2008)

fühlst dich angegriffen???  
und nein ich finde nicht das tricksen oder der art zu "action machen" gehört

ach und denk doch wat du willst, machste doch eh, also kanns mir egal sein


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Mai 2008)

Ich bin damit zufrieden.Wir haben hier keine bessere Möglichkeiten.
Wir haben hier keine "fetten" Strecken und auch keine "fette" Cam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (4. Mai 2008)

juuuungs, is ja gut, hier wird nich gequatscht, sondern es werden bilder gepostet, also PST und tragt euer gezanke über pm aus...


----------



## Speedpower (4. Mai 2008)

Vom Wochenende....danke an burnz für das Bild


----------



## TeeWorks (4. Mai 2008)

profigammler schrieb:


> fühlst dich angegriffen???
> und nein ich finde nicht das tricksen oder der art zu "action machen" gehört
> 
> ach und denk doch wat du willst, machste doch eh, also kanns mir egal sein



 was isn jetz schon wieder kaputt?!

...mann mann, spätestens bei "foot-grab" hätte es eigentlich klick machen müssen, meinst nich auch? Ich bin sicher nich derjenige, der sich angegriffen fühlt...   

Und wer wo wann was fährt is doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen - mir reicht die action vom lipmo vollkommen 

@speedpower: fett!  ...gibts das bild größer?

und jetzt  
Flo


----------



## Speedpower (4. Mai 2008)

Jap gibt es habs nochmal nachbearbeitet und oben geändert..


----------



## Marina (5. Mai 2008)

hehe farblich abgestimmt, so muss das sein 
sehr sehr geiles bild!


----------



## BergabHeizer (5. Mai 2008)

bitteschön


----------



## TeeWorks (5. Mai 2008)

verdammt, wir sind in europa, da brauchts doch keine schwarzen balken!  - aber ansonsten sauberes bild, wenn auch ichs schonmal gesehn hab


----------



## rsu (6. Mai 2008)

Egal, für das Bild gibts immer wieder nen   auch ohne die Deko


----------



## Marina (14. Mai 2008)

hihi, jetz spiel ich auch mit =)
hatte ienen ganz ganz netten fotografen in wildbad =) das ist das erste bild, das er mri geschickt hat, hoffe es kommen noch bessere. aber klein marina wollte eben auch mitspielen bei den großen Jungs


----------



## lipmo51 (14. Mai 2008)

Wurd ja auch mal Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (15. Mai 2008)

sooo, nochmal zwei =)


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Mai 2008)

coole Pics,ich brauch auch mal wieder einen Kameramann. :-(


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2008)

@marina: Schöne Bilder ! Mehr Frauen in die Parks !
OT: was macht denn Dein Pornokeiler ? Gibts schon einen Liefertermin ?


----------



## Marina (15. Mai 2008)

Ja, Samstag!!!!
ich werd ihn sofort aufbauen (wenn ich um halb 9 nachm arbeiten daheim bin -.-) und dann gleich n foto machen =)


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Mai 2008)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt!!!!
Damit wirste auf jeden Fall deinen Spaß haben....


----------



## Marina (15. Mai 2008)

ich werds in winterberg einfahren, ohweia. mein kumpel sagt ja imma, dass se schneller udn härter die strecke is, auf der das biek eingefahren wird, desto besser gehts  oooohweia, schlechtes omen oder?^^


----------



## freeriderbtal (18. Mai 2008)

hier mal ein paar pics:


----------



## lipmo51 (18. Mai 2008)

coooool


----------



## hans_bert (18. Mai 2008)

schöne bilder! (fährst auch an der Burg?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (18. Mai 2008)

KÖNNTET IHR VIELEICHT AB SOFORT IMMER MIT DAZUSCHREIBEN, WO IHR GEFAHREN SEID?


----------



## freeriderbtal (18. Mai 2008)

hans_bert schrieb:


> schöne bilder! (fährst auch an der Burg?)



danke, ja, ab und zu sind wir auch an der burg


----------



## Marina (26. Mai 2008)

IXS-Cup Winterberg


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Mai 2008)

endlich mal wieder ein Bild in diesem Thread


----------



## hans_bert (26. Mai 2008)

hier mal die ersten Bilder vom WE


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Mai 2008)

yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (26. Mai 2008)

ich spiel auch nochmal mit =)





@hans_bert: da hasts aber ganzschön krachen lassen


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Mai 2008)

ey verdammt,ich glaub ich fahr nächstes Jahr auch mit.


----------



## coastdriver (27. Mai 2008)




----------



## xMARTINx (27. Mai 2008)

@marina
wollt dich ja eigentlich wie versprochen anfeuern aber hab dich leider verpasst,sorry,aber schöne bilder


----------



## Marina (28. Mai 2008)

hehe schon wieder 2^^




und der danger-deluxe noch mit aufm bild (als er mich über die dh gejagt hat der arschi). dieser angsterfüllte blick


----------



## profigammler (28. Mai 2008)

das obere is richtig gut @marina


----------



## Speedpower (28. Mai 2008)

Man kann wirklich die Panik in deinen Augen sehn!


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Mai 2008)

korrekte Bilder


----------



## hans_bert (29. Mai 2008)




----------



## lipmo51 (29. Mai 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4308230/Dirtmasters_2008_Helmcam_Downhill

passt hier sehr gut rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## profigammler (29. Mai 2008)

fääd  die helmcam schrott action am ende war auch ma ganz lustig, wenn auch nich für die cam selbst


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4308230/Dirtmasters_2008_Helmcam_Downhill
> 
> passt hier sehr gut rein



Wo war denn das?


----------



## san_andreas (29. Mai 2008)

Dirtmasters 2008


----------



## Marina (30. Mai 2008)




----------



## hans_bert (30. Mai 2008)

@ Marina THX fürs Bild
Da staunen die Zaungäste im Hintergrund!


----------



## hans_bert (1. Juni 2008)

Hier mal noch ein aus Winterberg!


----------



## lipmo51 (1. Juni 2008)

du bist aber auch groß ?! cooles Bild


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juni 2008)

SAUgeil, das Bild !


----------



## Wipp (1. Juni 2008)

kompliment an den fotografen
so muss ein actionpic aussehen

übrigens am linken bildrand findet sich auch noch meine wenigkeit(oranger pulli) und unser sohnemann(rot weiss gestreiftes wildsau shirt)

cu

wipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Juni 2008)

Hier mal 3 von mir beim IXS cup Wibe das erste ist Seeding Run die anderen beiden von Donnerstag beim Training


----------



## lipmo51 (2. Juni 2008)

schick schick


----------



## Fh4n (2. Juni 2008)

Auch vom Rennen:

Foto by kasperlcurtis:


----------



## Marina (2. Juni 2008)

gefällt! hab dich fleißig angefeuert im seeding 
hier noch ein cooles pic!


----------



## profigammler (2. Juni 2008)

@fh4n sehr geile bilder...phil


----------



## Fh4n (2. Juni 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> gefällt! hab dich fleißig angefeuert im seeding



Wie? Habe dich nicht gehört?! 

@profigammler: Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (2. Juni 2008)

aaaalter,ich macht mich echt neidisch !!!


----------



## Marina (4. Juni 2008)

Sauen-Papa himself 









(1. bild will sich nich adden lassen? naja, dann halt mit link^^)


----------



## TeeWorks (4. Juni 2008)

yeah! wow wasn das fürn geiles tikot und kriegt man das irgendwo?


----------



## Marina (4. Juni 2008)

das sind die neuen teamtrikots 
werden vermutlich bald fertig sein, freu mich schon drauf *hihi*
werden dann vermutlich auch käuflich zu erwerben sein, die alten gibt es bereits nicht mehr.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juni 2008)

Geil ! Da geht ja graphisch richtig was vorwärts ! Her damit !


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Juni 2008)

na endlich mal ein geiles Jersey,das alte war ja nicht "sooo" schön.Aber wenns das neue zu kaufen gibt,gehört eins mir 

EDIT: Ich seh gerade das sie bei ALUTECH die letzten Jerseys raushauen.Also für 29,- anstatt 89,- nehm ich doch eins


----------



## lipmo51 (5. Juni 2008)

Habe gerade eine Email bekommen wegen dem neuen Jersey:

"....hallo,
die neuen dauern noch. werden diese woche erst in auftrag gegeben und es wird bestimm 30-40 tagen dauern bis die hier sind....."


----------



## TeeWorks (5. Juni 2008)

nice, auch haben will


----------



## lipmo51 (8. Juni 2008)

Endlich darf ich auch mal wieder posten,leider nur 1 Bild.Hatte dann einen Sturz,musste mein Vorderrad erstmal wieder richten lassen,und dann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr auf Fotos,wollt nur noch cruisen.


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Juni 2008)

war mal wieder in WB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans_bert (30. Juni 2008)

geht hier nichts mehr?


----------



## Marina (30. Juni 2008)

ich war scho viel zu lang nemme fahrn 
vielleicht entsteht am sonntag was =)


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juni 2008)

Pudel DH beim Hüttenfrühstück auf 1800 HM.... Schön wärs....Sonntags im Park in München mit der Freundin. Wenigstens den Hund mitgenommen !


----------



## Marina (30. Juni 2008)

und wooo is die action?^^


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juni 2008)

Tja, die hab ich auch vermisst...obwohls selbstverständlich toll war mit meiner Traumfrau !
Fand nur das Postkartenmotiv mitten in der City geil !


----------



## Fh4n (1. Juli 2008)

Nachschub:
Auf dem Foto sehe ich etwas pummelig aus. Der Fahrtwind hat mich wohl so sehr aufgebläht. 

iXS-GDC #2 Thale:


----------



## profigammler (1. Juli 2008)

sauber ^^ fh4n der pudelmops


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2008)

Geiles Bild !


----------



## Marina (1. Juli 2008)

pummelcheeeeeeen 
aber geiles pic, gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Juli 2008)

geil.


----------



## Fh4n (2. Juli 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> pummelcheeeeeeen
> aber geiles pic, gefällt mir!



Kein Wunder bei meinem Trikot in XL


----------



## preumi (3. Juli 2008)

Servus,hier ein paar Fotos mit meinem Slope-Pudel in Bischofsmais.


----------



## specnic (4. Juli 2008)

wow-alles saubere geile bilder


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Juli 2008)




----------



## specnic (4. Juli 2008)

sehr schön. welche location?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (4. Juli 2008)

Winterberg DH


----------



## specnic (4. Juli 2008)

sieht ja vielversprechend aus


----------



## Speedpower (10. Juli 2008)

Damit hier mal wieder was passiert...



Zieldouble IXS Cup Thale (Wer findet den Fehler ? ) 








Soling Downhill 08 Merxhausen:


----------



## specnic (10. Juli 2008)

sehr schöne bilder, prima!


----------



## Marina (10. Juli 2008)

höh, wo is der fehler?


----------



## Speedpower (11. Juli 2008)

Na die Kette....


----------



## profigammler (11. Juli 2008)

...jenige welche ist nicht an dem platz an dem sie rein theoretisch sein sollte


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Juli 2008)

das hätt ich nie bemerkt


----------



## profigammler (11. Juli 2008)

ja man und die kranke "sau" ist so noch den zieldouble in thale gesprungen


----------



## hans_bert (20. Juli 2008)

Hab auch noch ein paar aus Scoul:













und noch ein paar von 2007 noch mit grünem Keiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (20. Juli 2008)

yeah


----------



## Marina (20. Juli 2008)

hey hey, coole bilder hier *staun*
jetz trau ich mich mal mit etwas unspektakulärerem rein^^*




und ja, es hat noch ganz knapp gereicht^^* (vorher total verbremst und danach war der kamera-akku leer -.-)


----------



## lipmo51 (21. Juli 2008)

sieht auf jeden Fall verdammt knapp aus


----------



## S*P*J (21. Juli 2008)

hier ich hab auch noch ein paar von meinem EX-Pudel


----------



## specnic (21. Juli 2008)

wieso EX ???
ist doch ein saugeiles teil!!


----------



## S*P*J (21. Juli 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> wieso EX ???
> ist doch ein saugeiles teil!!


 

weil er jetzt aufm Tierfriedhof seine letzte Ruhe gefunden hat. RIP


----------



## specnic (21. Juli 2008)

oh shit!!! bei nem sturz passiert???- oder hat jemand mit dem hammer drauf rumgehackt?


----------



## S*P*J (21. Juli 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> oh shit!!! bei nem sturz passiert???- oder hat jemand mit dem hammer drauf rumgehackt?


 

nö kein Struz kein Flat  sondern eine Dauerbelastung, anscheinend ist der Dämpfer zu oft auf Block gegangen. Die 09er Rahmen habe ein etwas andere Dämpferaufnahme da sollte sowas dann nicht passieren.


----------



## Marina (21. Juli 2008)

kriegst nen neuen nehm ich an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2008)

War vielleicht die Schraube, mit der der Dämpfer befestigt ist, so fest angezogen, dass der Dämpfer beim Einfedern nicht drehen konnte und damit die Kräfte voll in den Rahmen gegangen sind ?


----------



## S*P*J (21. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> War vielleicht die Schraube, mit der der Dämpfer befestigt ist, so fest angezogen, dass der Dämpfer beim Einfedern nicht drehen konnte und damit die Kräfte voll in den Rahmen gegangen sind ?


 
Ich war an dem Tag am Ochsenkopf und habe dort 4 Abfahrten gemacht (Rookiescup) als ich nach meinen letzten Lauf das Bike ins Auto einladen wollte ist mir aufgefallen das mein Oberrohr von oben ganz komisch ausschaut. Hab dann seitlich hingeschaut und gemerkt, dass die Dämpferaufnahme in das Oberrohr reingedrückt ist und der Rahmen an der Schweißnaht gerissen ist...
Der rest vom Rad war noch ganz, hier meine ich vorallen die LR keine Achter Höhenschlag oder gar ein Platter wegen nem Durchschlag


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2008)

Genau deswegen habe ich gefragt.


----------



## Fh4n (22. Juli 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> weil er jetzt aufm Tierfriedhof seine letzte Ruhe gefunden hat. RIP



Downhillpudel?


----------



## robertg202 (22. Juli 2008)

Ist mir vor Jahren bei einem Nicolai Virus auch passiert: 
Die Dämpfer-Anlenkung war einfach nicht optimal designt (der Druck des Dämpfers ging zu punktuell auf das Oberrohr) - hat dann genau gleich ausgeschaut. 
Alu wird einfach spröde unter Dauerbelastung und reißt/bricht irgendwann einmal an den hochbelasteten Stellen, das ist einfach so. 
Die darauf folgende Generation vom Virus hatte dann schon eine Aufnahme, die über das halbe Oberrohr ging und damit den Druck wesentlich besser verteilte.


----------



## Speedpower (22. Juli 2008)

Verdammt was ist denn los dass auf einmal so viele Alutechs brechen, durfte heute auch feststellen dass es meine Teamsau wohl erlegt hatt...
Risse zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (23. Juli 2008)

dann freu dich über den neuen!!!


----------



## klana_radikala (29. Juli 2008)

hoffentlich hab ich so ein problem mit meiner wildsau dh nicht wens sogar die team sau schon hat, währ dan tragisch

naja, hier wieder mal das ein oder andere pic. von unserer hausstrecke

man beachte vor allem den daumen des jungen und die wildsauschädel auf meinen schonern


----------



## hans_bert (29. Juli 2008)

um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen, ein paar Bilder aus Canazei!


----------



## Wipp (29. Juli 2008)

congratulation
dem fotografenund dir ein kompliment
nr3 ist mein favorit..nice, nice works

cu

wipp


----------



## Maui (29. Juli 2008)

das sieht ja mal nach ordentlich fun aus. gratulation Jungs


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Juli 2008)

korrekt


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (30. Juli 2008)

freeriderbtal schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moment, gleiche location, gleiches bike, gleicher style, aber anderer rider!






morzine dh hab ich recht? hach war datt schön!


----------



## JanikF. (31. Juli 2008)

alt aber schnell


----------



## hans_bert (31. Juli 2008)

Filter Airline gibts auch noch...
Gruß Ekki


----------



## JanikF. (31. Juli 2008)

klar! bin beim IXS Thale mal spontan mit Jü´s Keiler in M angetreten, Quali war geil dachte da ging noch was, aber Finale gings nur aufs Maul 
Mal sehen evt sehen wir uns 09  abwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (31. Juli 2008)

THE RETURN OF FILTER AIRLINES  was sonst


----------



## Marina (31. Juli 2008)

wie versprochen


----------



## lipmo51 (31. Juli 2008)

JanikF. schrieb:


> klar! bin beim IXS Thale mal spontan mit Jü´s Keiler in M angetreten, Quali war geil dachte da ging noch was, aber Finale gings nur aufs Maul
> Mal sehen evt sehen wir uns 09  abwarten...


dein altes bike bekommste nicht wieder


----------



## flyingscot (2. August 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von mir von heute aus Winterberg.












Auf dem Downhill und dem Northshore war es heute leider etwas dunkel für meine Spielzeugknipse.


----------



## lipmo51 (2. August 2008)

hab dich heute garnicht gesehen dort.....Aber ich bin auch schon um 15 Uhr abgehauen.
War aber ein geiler Tag in WB heute


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. August 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Fotos von mir von heute aus Winterberg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na den Sprung hab ich von hinten auf der Bank beobachtet, ich bin der der mit dir in Lift gefahren ist.

@lipmo: hattest du nen schwarzes TLD Trikot an?


----------



## lipmo51 (3. August 2008)

jepp,schwarzes TLD Jersey


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. August 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> jepp,schwarzes TLD Jersey


Man dann hätte man mal zusammen fahren sollen, ich war mehr oder weniger alleine auf dem DH unterwegs


----------



## lipmo51 (4. August 2008)

das nächste mal einfach bescheid sagen.
Warst du nicht der mit dem weißen Pudel???
Da waren doch noch  glaub ich 2 Typen bei dir.Einmal hatten sie auch nach dir gefragt,weil du nicht mehr vom DH wieder kamst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (4. August 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> das nächste mal einfach bescheid sagen.
> Warst du nicht der mit dem weißen Pudel???
> Da waren doch noch  glaub ich 2 Typen bei dir.Einmal hatten sie auch nach dir gefragt,weil du nicht mehr vom DH wieder kamst.



Jo der mit dem weißen Team Pudel und dem Team Trikot.
die zwei waren die ganze Zeit auf dem Slopstyle unterwegs, wo dich mich gesucht hatten war ich gerade auf dem weg nach oben um den DH noch mal zufahren.


----------



## lipmo51 (5. August 2008)

achso,die haben gedacht das du da irgendwo liegts 
Ich hab dich da auch nicht gesehen.
Das nächste Mal ,fahren wir da zusammen runter


----------



## specnic (5. August 2008)

alutechs sind auf jedem foto der hammer


----------



## specnic (5. August 2008)

ich und meine wildsau auf der 601er am gardasee.


----------



## klana_radikala (7. August 2008)

schaut lustig aus, ich glaub da könnte ich mein schön softes fahrwerk mal richtig schön arbeiten lassen wen ich mal richtig drüber presse


----------



## specnic (7. August 2008)

jop, geilere bilder folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 115359 (12. August 2008)

Hey Leute, echt geile Bilder, Respekt!!!!

Hier mal ein paar von meinem letzten Urlaub...
















Gruß
Paddy


----------



## Marina (13. August 2008)




----------



## Deleted 115359 (13. August 2008)

Sooo, jetzt funktionierts aber.... Hoff ich ;-)





Champéry





Portes du Soleil





Châtel

das war der  geilste Urlaub ever......


----------



## lipmo51 (13. August 2008)

das glaub ich gern


----------



## Lurnas (14. August 2008)

Schöne Bilder!
Ich finds einfach zu geil wie du beim Roadgap in der Luft auf deinem Bike sitzt 

War echt ein hammer Urlaub, nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## Pudelreiter (15. August 2008)

Mal n bisschen Action von mir:
großer Drop am Geißkopf:



und Superman trainieren:


----------



## Team Freak 123 (25. August 2008)

tach leute wollte mal fragen ob jemand zufällig seinen Keiler rahmen loswerden will in M oder L such nämlich einen um schnelle antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar mfg chris


----------



## specnic (25. August 2008)

schöne bilder, respekt!
team-freak: wer möchte denn schon einen keiler hergeben? den fährt man doch sein leben lang. ne, spaß


----------



## Team Freak 123 (25. August 2008)

@ specnic: tja ich weiß, hatte auch mal einen, dann war ich verletzt habe ihn verkauft, hab dann ein poison gekauft, war wieder verletzt verkauf den rahmen jetzt. bau mir en intense m3 auf und jetzt will ich aber wieder en keiler noch zusätzlich. weils so geil war


----------



## bikeburnz (25. August 2008)

hier mal noch n aktuelles vom Donnerstag aus Morzine  mehr aus PDS in meinem Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (26. August 2008)

@ bikeburnz   willst dein Keiler nicht verkaufen??? nee scherz aber wenn lass ses mich wissen ps: hammer geiles bild


----------



## lipmo51 (26. August 2008)

sehr geiles Foto.


----------



## lipmo51 (26. August 2008)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> @ bikeburnz   willst dein Keiler nicht verkaufen??? nee scherz aber wenn lass ses mich wissen ps: hammer geiles bild



schau mal hier
http://www.wildsau.com

Verkauf der Teamframes 2008, diese Rahmen Modell Keiler werden komplett überholt, bekommen neue Lager und werden auf "Model " 2009 gepimpt und neu gepulvert. 
Preise ab 1399.- bis 1499.-EUR
Auslieferung erfolgt dann ca. im Zeitraum Oktober bis Dezember 2008- eine Vorbestellung wäre sinnvoll für Euch. Größen haben wir 1mal in Medium und 4mal in Large.
gebr. Teamframe Pudel DH Modell 2009 in Größe X-Large, neuer Hinterbau, neue Lager und neuer Dämpfer Roco R, Farbe frei wählbar für nur 1099.-EUR


----------



## Team Freak 123 (26. August 2008)

ok mach ich danke mfg chris


----------



## Wipp (30. August 2008)

endlich mal einen fotoknips dabei gehabt




winterberg BOX

cu

wipp


----------



## lipmo51 (30. August 2008)

sehe nix


----------



## Wipp (30. August 2008)

nächster versuch


----------



## specnic (1. September 2008)

schwarz eloxal rahmen?


----------



## Wipp (1. September 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> schwarz eloxal rahmen?



ja warum?

wipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (1. September 2008)




----------



## Team Freak 123 (1. September 2008)

geiles bild marina aber wer is das ??? gruß chris


----------



## hans_bert (2. September 2008)

Das ist der Basener!


----------



## Team Freak 123 (3. September 2008)

@hans bert 
schreib mir mal per pm deine bike teile auf und das gewicht deines bikes. und wir kommen aus eppingen in der nähe von sinsheim wenn dir das was sagt wo fahrt ihr auf eurer homstrecke königsstuhl oder wo wir haben auch eine zeimlich geile strecke bei uns mit allem sogar step up und so echt geil müsstet mal vorbei kommen aber check doch einfach mal  www.hornbuckelbiker.com   da findest alles mfg chris


----------



## specnic (11. September 2008)

hi. welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir beim keiler 2009 bei der körpergröße 185cm empfehlen?? kumpel von mir ist ein bisschen kleiner als ich und fährt größe l. aber ist xl nicht ein bisschen arg groß?? mfg niclas


----------



## Team Freak 123 (11. September 2008)

hallo, ich bin 1,80 groß, und fahre auch L passt wunderbar. kommt halt drauf an ob du eher einen längeren rahmen willst, oder eher einen kürzeren geschmackssache!.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. September 2008)

Bin 1,86 und fahre L beim Pudel. Bin eigentl. für kleinere Rahmen, aber der JÜ hat mich überzeugt und Recht behalten. Vor allem bei high speed liegt das Ding wie ein Brett  !


----------



## lipmo51 (11. September 2008)

ich bin 1,87 fahre eine Zwischengröße.....zwischen L/ XL....aber würd wohl mit beiden klar kommen.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (11. September 2008)

ist geschmackssache, ich mit meinen 1,80 komm auch noch mit M klar, und mit L wobei, ich L für mich persönlich besser finde. naja aber jeder wie er will ride on


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. September 2008)

Hi.
Erstes Rollen mit neuer Feder. Hab' jetzt 'ne weiche 300er 'drin, mit der ich auf einen Sag von ca. 5-6 cm komme. Der Hinterbau arbeitet nun viel besser und klebt auf den Trails und Tracks.






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Pudelreiter (12. September 2008)

Mal wieder n pa Bilder vom Geißkopf:


----------



## specnic (12. September 2008)

kiwi: bei welchem gewicht fährst du denn die feder?
pudelreiter: klasse bilder


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. September 2008)

Hi.
Mit Klamotten und Ausrüstung komme ich so auf 70 Kg. Dämpfer ist ein Swinger 6-way. Ich denke, wenn ich 'nen DHX hätte, wäre die 300er etwas zu weich. Mit dem Swinger passt es aber genau.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Speedpower (12. September 2008)

Wow rauscht dir der nicht ständig durch? Ich fahr in meiner Teamsau bei gleichem Gewicht/Übersetzungsverhältnis ne 550er und empfinde das nicht grade als hart....oder fährst du schon den neuen mit 248er Dämpfer?

@Pudelreiter
Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Murcielago (13. September 2008)

Moin,

dann Poste ich auch mal ein Paar Bilder von mir ist nichts dolles aber ich habe nie wen der Fotos macht


----------



## specnic (13. September 2008)

bike und style ist geil!! aber die location gefällt mir mal gar nicht!?! 
da siehts fast schon nach dirtpark aus. wenn das ganze in nem gscheiden wald oder auf ner steilen dh abfahrt wäre , wärs 1000mal besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murcielago (13. September 2008)

tja mir auch nicht recht aber was soll ich machen

Nächsten Sa gehts nach Winterberg 
Freu


----------



## specnic (13. September 2008)

gut so. sieht man sich mal in wildbad?


----------



## Murcielago (14. September 2008)

Glaube eher weniger 
wenn eher Willingen
wohne hier sehr abgeschottet bei uns gibt es kaum Bikeparks


Hier gibt es:
Schulenberg
Hahnenkleee
Merxhausen "davon sind die Pics"
Thale "ist aber auch 100 km von mir"
Winterberg und Willingen "beides ca. 160km"


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. September 2008)

Murcielago schrieb:


> Glaube eher weniger
> wenn eher Willingen
> wohne hier sehr abgeschottet bei uns gibt es kaum Bikeparks
> 
> ...



das nennst du keine Sven, würde sagen wir wohnen ziemlich Zentral.
ilmenau, Steinach, Tabarz, rittershausen maximal 250km, Winterber 180km, Thale 120, der rest im Umkreis von 60km, davon 3 bald 4 im Harz


----------



## Pudelreiter (14. September 2008)

Ihr habts eh gut. Mein nächster Bikepark is da Geißkopf, und der is auch noch ganze 65km von mir weg


----------



## lipmo51 (14. September 2008)

65km ist doch garnix


----------



## TeeWorks (14. September 2008)

wollts grad sagen! Memme!


----------



## specnic (14. September 2008)

ich habs gut: drei bikeparks, die nichtmal 15km von mir weg sind.
hirtenteich, heidenheim und heubach.
aber wirklich "groß" sind die auch nicht.
wenn ich mich richti´g austoben will, muss ich schon nach wildbad 80km.
aber des geht a auch noch.
dazu kommt noch, dass mir unsere bikeparks im süden von deutschland viel besser gefallen, als die im norden. aber das ist ja wirklich geschmackssache.


----------



## Speedpower (14. September 2008)

Ich weiss passt alles nich wirklich zusammen
@Bikeparkmap.com Jump Jam Hannover





Photo:Tobias Otte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murcielago (14. September 2008)

hier darfste aber auch nichts schreiben ohne gleich welche aufn Deckel zu bekommen 


@ jens was hasten da fürn neuen Schicken Helm?


----------



## specnic (14. September 2008)

profi!!!


----------



## lipmo51 (15. September 2008)

crazy !!!


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. September 2008)

Bild aus Winterberg:


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2008)

Ist das eine "Bitte suchen Sie den Unterschied in den 3 Bildern"-Serie ?


----------



## lipmo51 (15. September 2008)

Nicht persönlich nehmen ,aber genau das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (15. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist das eine "Bitte suchen Sie den Unterschied in den 3 Bildern"-Serie ?



lol, bei der haltung auf dem Bike haste recht kein unterschied *g*


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. September 2008)

Ja sorry, habt recht, wenn man sie auf dem Compu hintereinander anschaut sieht man auch eine Entwicklung ;-)

Habs auf eins reduziert!


----------



## Pudelreiter (15. September 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> 65km ist doch garnix


Naja, wenn man keine eigene Karre hat, dann sind 65km schon ganz weit
@Speedpower: Schöner Superman
@ timbowjoketown: Das Bild is nich so berauschend, dafür stimmt die Aktion


----------



## lipmo51 (15. September 2008)

Pudelreiter schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man keine eigene Karre hat, dann sind 65km schon ganz weit
> Aktion



Das sehe ich natürlich ein


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. September 2008)

Speedpower schrieb:


> Wow rauscht dir der nicht ständig durch? Ich fahr in meiner Teamsau bei gleichem Gewicht/Übersetzungsverhältnis ne 550er und empfinde das nicht grade als hart....oder fährst du schon den neuen mit 248er Dämpfer?
> 
> @Pudelreiter
> Sehr schöne Bilder


Hi.
Ist noch die 222er Einbaulänge. Ich regele die Progression über die Einstellmöglichkeiten am 6-way. Funktioniert ganz gut.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Marina (15. September 2008)

ich trau mich auch mal rein... mitm ht in wildbad =)


----------



## specnic (16. September 2008)

wieso nicht mitm keiler unterwegs?? trotzdem gut. aber komisch, dass man sich nie sieht.


----------



## Marina (20. September 2008)

keilerchen hat ne kleine schönheitskur beim jü gebraucht =)
aber is jetz schon wieder da, is also zum wildbader rennen wieder am start.
ja wundert mich auch ein wenig, dass man sich nie übern weg läuft...


----------



## lipmo51 (20. September 2008)

mal was aus Winterberg,von heute


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2008)

War so schönes Wetter bei euch ? Frechheit !
Krasser Drop ! Respekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (20. September 2008)

Wetter war ganz gut.Kein Wind,schön trocken,ca 11 Grad


----------



## Marina (29. September 2008)

Hach, war n schönes Rennen =)


----------



## Team Freak 123 (30. September 2008)

hey coole bilder marina, wo kann man noch mehr bilder von wildbad sehen ?
ps : hat dein keiler ne neue farbe bekommen ? sieht gut aus, zumindest das was man auf den bildern sieht.  ride on


----------



## Marina (30. September 2008)

schau einfach in den wildbad-thread im ddd-forum, da findest genug links. 
naja, momentan hat der hauptrahmen garkeine farbe^^* kommt aber im november wieder schwarz drauf.


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2008)

Hast du den Rahmen strahlen lassen ?


----------



## Marina (30. September 2008)

nicht absichtlich, musste halt sein im zuge der "schönheitskur"  ist halt noch in raw bis er nun neu lackiert wird.
hier n bild, da siehstes besser.


----------



## Murcielago (30. September 2008)

Pimped auf 2009er Modell?

hatte auch vor dies mit mienem Keiler anzustellen

"Meinst du es wäre Ratsam dies zu tätigen? oder ist es nur ein Optische Sache?!"


----------



## lipmo51 (30. September 2008)

die Lager werden ja auch alle getauscht,also nicht nur Optik.


----------



## Murcielago (30. September 2008)

Ja gut
aber sogesehen ich kann mir auch so die Lagertauschen dazu brauch ich die gesamte Hütte nicht umbauen lassen xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (30. September 2008)

ich denk schon, dass es auch technisch was bringt. sonst würde es ja keinen neuen geben. denn der alte gefällt mir optisch noch besser. aber wenn der alte besser funzt...


----------



## lipmo51 (30. September 2008)

na für das Geld bekommste ja die Gussets ,komplett Neulack und die Lager,also das find ich schon ok für den Preis.
Und die Optik find ich schon geil


----------



## timbowjoketown (30. September 2008)

Aber man bekommt auch mehr Gewicht und der Rahmen ist nur optisch der 2009er, technisch bleibt er gleich. Keine andere Geometrie, weiterhin dieselbe Einbaulänge des Dämpfers, etc. 

Muss jeder wissen ob es ihm das wert ist.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (30. September 2008)

na und, die neue einbaulänge ist eh mist, (achtung meine meinung) und die geometrie die alte ist geil. also passt doch stabiler aber trotzdem gleiche geile geometrie, und leichter werden geht locker, luftdämpfer rein und los gehts natürlich gibts noch viel mehr. wo liegt das porblem warum was verändern, was schon perfekt ist??? ride on


----------



## timbowjoketown (30. September 2008)

Warum sollte die neue Einbaulänge schlecht sein? Ein niedrigeres Übersetzungsverhältnis sorgt für feineres Ansprechen. Glaubst Du Foes verbaut umsonst einen Curnutt-Dämpfer um ein 2:1 Verhältniss zu erhalten? Aber das soll gar nicht das Thema sein, ich finde es nur fraglich, ob ich für eine Verstärkung des Rahmens und somit ein Mehrgewicht, extra Geld ausgeben soll. Klar, wer eh die Lager erneuern muss und gerne eine neue Lackierung hätte, für den ist das überlegenswert. Aber wenn diese beides nicht der Fall ist, muss jeder selber wissen, ob ihm das Geld für eine etwas andere Optik und zudem Mehrgewicht wert ist.

Über das Ansprechverhalten und die Federcharakteristik eines Luftdämpfers gegenüber eines Coildämpfers möchte ich hier auch nicht viel mehr schreiben, für mich steht hier die Ersparniss nicht im Verhältnis zur Preformanceeinbuße.


----------



## Marina (30. September 2008)

also ich halte den umbau für sinnvoll, da das unterrohr gerade ist und keine knickstelle mehr hat, die reißen kann. ist also weniger aus optikgründen als aus stabilitätsgründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (1. Oktober 2008)

Und da sind wir beim Knackpunkt. Warum bietet der Jü so etwas zu einem guten Preis an?

Weil er ein netter Kerl ist? Ist er ohne Frage! Oder weil der Rahmen eine Schwachstelle hat, die auf Garantie behoben werden müsste!? Durch diese Pimp-Aktion wird die Schwachstelle behoben und man bezahlt auch noch selber dafür... 

@ Marina: So wie Du das schreibst, klingt es als ob das Unterrohr ausgetauscht würde, dies ist aber wohl nach Aussage von Jü nicht der Fall.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich stehe auf Alutech, den Service und die Proukte und vom Keiler bin ich absolut begeistert, aber aus reiner Nächstenliebe geschieht dies Pimpaktion eben nicht. Ich finde man hätte da offensiver mit umgehen sollen, aber genug jetzt davon!


----------



## hans_bert (1. Oktober 2008)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen


----------



## lipmo51 (1. Oktober 2008)

Das tat bestimmt gut weh auf Bild Nr1 !!

Kann denn mal einer ein Foto von seinem 2009er gepimpten Keiler zeigen? Direkt von der Seite?Wäre nett.Auf der Homepage sieht man das ja nicht genau von der Seite.


----------



## Maui (1. Oktober 2008)

mein keiler hat jetzt 3 Saisons überlegt, inclusive ixs, 10 Tage Alpen und 2 wochen Whistler. Und 96kg verkraftet. Das ist schonmal was. Ich denke das eine kleinere Schmiede nicht so viel probleme verkraften kann wie eine grosse deshalb muss das wohl eher unter 5% liegen. Wie dem auch sei hab auch schon die gepimpten gesehen, ich würds nur machen wenn ne überholung oder neulackierung ansteht oder aus optischen gründen. Das unter oder oberrohr ist nicht eine schwachstelle per se. Wenn es knallt dann halt dort. Wie dem auch sei der service ist mehr als grosszügig, wer will kann muss aber nicht


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Oktober 2008)

So mal eins vom Freitag, die Tage kommen noch ein paar


----------



## lipmo51 (5. Oktober 2008)

ich hab auch noch eins gefunden von mir


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Oktober 2008)

Na Landung gut getroffen oder wars knapp mit dem HR?


----------



## lipmo51 (6. Oktober 2008)

neee,das passt locker.....die Landung ist nicht der große Hügel im Hintergrund.....sondern der davor.


----------



## JanikF. (14. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Team Freak 123 (14. Oktober 2008)

krasser scheiß. wo kann man aufem winterbeg dh so hoch und weit fliegen, klasse bild genial ??? ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (14. Oktober 2008)

vorm bus


----------



## Maui (15. Oktober 2008)

was geht nur wenn du bei FilterAirlines gebucht hast


----------



## flyingscot (15. Oktober 2008)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> krasser scheiß. wo kann man aufem winterbeg dh so hoch und weit fliegen, klasse bild genial ??? ride on



Der Corner-Jump macht echt spaß, aber egal wo und wie man landet -- nen bisschen stumpf is es schon.


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Oktober 2008)

Na Janik, dann wohl doch kein Keiler nächste saison oder? der Pudel steht dir recht gut


----------



## JanikF. (15. Oktober 2008)

Danke 

mal sehen, das ding geht echt wie sau!


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Oktober 2008)

ich habs ja am Samstag live gesehen,der Typ ist auf jeden fall KRANK !!! Im guten Sinne !! 

Crazy


----------



## Speedpower (15. Oktober 2008)

Sauberes Bild Janik! Schön dass dus auch noch ohne Motor kannst...


----------



## specnic (15. Oktober 2008)

nett


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Oktober 2008)

so sah das bei ihm am 2. double auch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (15. Oktober 2008)

so, hier mal n bild von mir und meiner hardride.
ist in heidenheim am hochberg


----------



## san_andreas (15. Oktober 2008)

Krass...und was passiert da auf dem Bild ? Ich erkenn' nix.


----------



## specnic (15. Oktober 2008)

is bissle klein, und meine cam is au net so der hammer, ich weiß.
kann natürlich net mit den profibildern mithalten.
ist aber wenigstens n alutech und n sprung vorhanden


----------



## san_andreas (15. Oktober 2008)

Ah, jetzt seh ich was...dachte, das wäre ein Wanderer.


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Oktober 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> is bissle klein, und meine cam is au net so der hammer, ich weiß.
> kann natürlich net mit den profibildern mithalten.
> ist aber wenigstens n alutech und n sprung vorhanden



wie hochen issen der Absprung? die Landung sieht fett aus


----------



## specnic (15. Oktober 2008)

absprung sieht man nicht, ist ne gap, und zwar die höchste und längste meines lebens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (15. Oktober 2008)

ja auch von meiner seite kompliment an herrn burnz fürs foto und den jungen herrn filter für jede menge style. habe ihn am samstag auch mal kurz bei einem sektionstraining beobachtet und sage nur, mit filter airlines kommen sie auch ins all. und ich glaube der typ fährt solche action auch mit nem klapprad und kommt heile an


wipp


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Oktober 2008)

das foto vom janik ist echt schön und bringt gut action rüber!


----------



## JanikF. (16. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die netten Kommentare, also dankeschön gibbet nochmal 2 Pics oben drauf  www.bikeburnz.de
Double No 2






Kurve nach Double No 1


----------



## Team Freak 123 (16. Oktober 2008)

wieder krasser, geiler scheiß he. auf jeden fall aufmunterung bei dem miesen piss wetter. dauerregen, und ich wollte heute bilder mit meinem neuen keiler machen nein was solls, am wochenende solls genauso regnen. mist halt naja mal sehen wenns, wieder schön ist und mein fotograf zeit hat, dann ja! sonst halt erst nächstes jahr! ride on


----------



## specnic (16. Oktober 2008)

fahr doch am we in die schweiz, da haben sie gut wetter vorhergesagt.
mach ich auch so


----------



## san_andreas (16. Oktober 2008)

@ Team Freak: mach trotzdem mal ein Bild von der Kiste !


----------



## Team Freak 123 (16. Oktober 2008)

hab ich schon ,ist bei der dh action pics seite drin. gleich 3 stück leider in meiner garage wegen dauerregens aber ich mach noch welche draußen mal morgen oder so wenn es aufgehört hat zu regnen. ride on


----------



## Team Freak 123 (16. Oktober 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]             




so mein keiler wiegt momentan 18,21kilo ohne großartig leichtbau


----------



## Team Freak 123 (16. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Team Freak 123 (16. Oktober 2008)

ahh jetzt, hab ichs gechekt. geht doch naja mein keiler, wie oben gesagt noch fast jungfräulich hat erst 1 stunde dirt gesehen bzw waldweg. ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (28. Oktober 2008)

So, bin jetzt auch endlich mal in der Lage ein paar schöne Pics hier zu Posten, sind noch vom Sommer in Bad Hindelang, wo wir nen tollen Fotographen  dabei hatten:

















Hoffe sie gefallen euch


----------



## Hans der Bär (28. Oktober 2008)

Ar#*°. 
Warum sind die Bilder von DIR eigentlich so gut geworden?


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Oktober 2008)

ich brauch auch einen Fotografen....verdammt


----------



## lipmo51 (4. November 2008)

Ein Bild von Sonntag aus Winterberg.
Foto: S.T.A.L.K.E.R (danke)
Fahrer:Ich


----------



## Pudelreiter (4. November 2008)

kaum hat er nen Fotografen kommen schoene Bilder raus


----------



## lipmo51 (4. November 2008)

ja top Cam und top Knipser


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. November 2008)

geiles bild aber gabel 888 rc3wc oder ata wc ride on


----------



## lipmo51 (4. November 2008)

Ata Wc


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. November 2008)

welcome in the club, hab sie auch. mit wie viel druck fährst du oben und unten in den kammern ???ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (4. November 2008)

da muss ich lügen....oben waren es glaub ich ca5 bar und unten ca7bar


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. November 2008)

hui schon viel, was wiegst du den wenn ich fragen darf mit ausrüstung??? ride on


----------



## lipmo51 (4. November 2008)

90Kg inkl.Ausrüstung.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. November 2008)

ok dann isses gerechtfertigt, ich wieg eben mit aurüstung, nur knapp 72kg ride on.


----------



## der-gute (9. November 2008)

weniger Fliegen, mehr Enduro:









Gestern am Zuger Berg ;-)


----------



## Frorider86 (23. Dezember 2008)

Am frühen Morgen noch kurz was chilliges und ab ins Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans_bert (10. Januar 2009)

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## hans_bert (10. Januar 2009)

nach meim Rennlauf in Scoul!


----------



## lipmo51 (10. Januar 2009)

yeah endlich wieder neue Pics hier.....


----------



## specnic (10. Januar 2009)

jep, gtes bild


----------



## hans_bert (10. Januar 2009)

Hab da noch ein paar....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pudel Racing...




flieg du Sau..


----------



## Murcielago (10. Januar 2009)

SauBär


----------



## klana_radikala (12. Januar 2009)

schaut ganz schnittig aus
wen ich meine sau wieder hab muss ich auch wieder n paar aufnahmen zamm schießen lassen ^^


----------



## michar (2. März 2009)

pudel in action..


----------



## specnic (2. März 2009)

nice, aber mich stören die "Äste"


----------



## lipmo51 (4. März 2009)

hier mal paar Pics aus langeweile....wird Zeit das die Parks Schneefrei werden für richtige Action.Das Letzte ist nicht wirklich Action aber finds recht nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (5. März 2009)

geile pics, muss man schon sagen


----------



## Wipp (5. März 2009)

nice pics lipmo
ich finde die "trailsichtung" in der farbgebung gerade ein gelungenes bild


----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2009)

Poser !
Schöne Bilder !


----------



## specnic (5. März 2009)

nice!!
PS: wildbad ist schneefrei (zumindest dh-strecke)


----------



## TeeWorks (5. März 2009)

das letzte is echt gut.


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. März 2009)

Schöne Pics, Lipmo!
Gerade das letzte sieht super aus. Was hast du für 'nen Lenker?
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## lipmo51 (6. März 2009)

reverse XXL fli bar 760mm


----------



## Speedpower (6. März 2009)

Ich fahr zwar momentan kein Alutech mehr, aber was solls...
Hab mal ein bisschen mit Bildmaterial vom letzten Jahr rumgespielt


----------



## lipmo51 (6. März 2009)

aaaaalter ,das sind aber ein paar meter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2009)

Ja krass, Respekt !


----------



## klana_radikala (7. März 2009)

sehr geil, sowas brauchn wir auf unsrer strecke auch


----------



## Condor (7. März 2009)

Ist das zweite in Belgien entstanden?


----------



## Frorider86 (7. März 2009)

Dat 2. is aus der Lüneburger Heide...im "flachen Norden"


----------



## Speedpower (7. März 2009)

Sehr richtig, steht bzw. stand in Celle. War schon recht morsch und wir haben es sicherheitshalber abgerissen....


----------



## Jambo12 (7. März 2009)

ist das im hintergrund beim drop ein wallride achja fette bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (8. März 2009)

Ich bin mal so Frei und Antworte für die Erbauer
Ja, das is ein Wallride


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. März 2009)

Alutechs in Aktion, da habe ich auch noch zwei:


----------



## wildsau-dd (10. März 2009)




----------



## JanikF. (11. März 2009)

danke john-doe   gerade bisschen am Pudel testen


----------



## wildsau-dd (11. März 2009)




----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. März 2009)

JanikF. schrieb:


> danke john-doe   gerade bisschen am Pudel testen



ach bist DU das?  cool


----------



## specnic (11. März 2009)

cooles bild


----------



## Gangaman (11. März 2009)

@ john-doe
und unter janik teste ich grade dem präsi seinen keiler 
hier unten teste ich jetzt meinen 
(bild kommt die tage in besserer quali)


----------



## klana_radikala (12. März 2009)

nettes bild, muss man schon sagen ^^

hoffe wir bekommen die saison auch ein paar schöne aufnahmen zusammen
(meine freundinn hat sich ja jetzt auch mal ein bike fürn anfang besorgn, zwar noch kein alutech (finanzen), aber das wird sicher noch)


----------



## D-Town Rocker (13. März 2009)

Da geht´s gleich weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (14. März 2009)

das ist doch der von 08 auf 09 gepimpte erbsensuppen keiler, oda?

cooles pic übrigens


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. März 2009)

Schönes Foto!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## huftidufti (14. März 2009)

genau das is der ditsch auf seiner erbsensupp


----------



## D-Town Rocker (14. März 2009)

Erbsensuppe in Action


----------



## Frorider86 (15. März 2009)

Landungen!? ...braucht kein Mensch






Besten Dank für´s Bilder knipsen


----------



## Fiveages (15. März 2009)

...wo issen das? Der Sprung sieht richtig nice aus!


----------



## klana_radikala (15. März 2009)

saltcity riders?
wahrscheinlich in salzburg, oda?

nettes pic


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. März 2009)

nee ich glaube das ist mehr so im Norden


----------



## Fiveages (15. März 2009)

...und wieso ne .de Adresse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. März 2009)

Fiveages schrieb:


> ...und wieso ne .de Adresse?



im Norden Deutschlands, auch in Deutschland haben wir Westen, Osten, Norden und sogar den Süden


----------



## Speedpower (15. März 2009)

Ich würde "SaltCity" jetzt einfach mal mit Lüneburg assozieren...würde auch ungefähr zum Wohnort vom Frorider passen...und somit hätte John Doe recht


----------



## Pudelreiter (16. März 2009)

Ich war am Samstag auch mal wieder unterwegs mit 2 Fotografen 










Ich hoffe sie gefalleN


----------



## lipmo51 (16. März 2009)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. März 2009)

Super Bilder, Daumen hoch für die Fotografen!


----------



## Team Freak 123 (16. März 2009)

ihr habts gut, könnt fahren und ich muss daheim sitzen und meinen trümmerbruch im linken ringfinger auskurieren. naja was solls trotzdem mal top bilder echt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (16. März 2009)

coole pics, auch wen mich das mittlere nicht besonders anspricht, die anderen 2 sind wirklich top!


----------



## Pudelreiter (17. März 2009)

Danke danke euch allen
@Team_Freak_123: Wünsch dir ne gute Besserung

Schöne Grüße,
Dave


----------



## preumi (23. März 2009)

Hab eins vom Sohnemann Nico (4x Racer) mit seinem DDU Cheap Trick 4 Cross beim Training
für die neue Saison.


----------



## preumi (23. März 2009)

Hab eins vom Sohnemann Nico (4x Racer) mit seinem DDU Cheap Trick 4 Cross beim Training
für die neue Saison.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/1/6/4/9/_/large/03230002.jpg


----------



## lipmo51 (23. März 2009)

sehr geil


----------



## preumi (24. März 2009)

Danke,
Habs irgendwie nicht hingekriegt,so ists besser.
Gruß


----------



## 4x _racer (25. März 2009)

ich muss echt noch am style arbeiten
aber mir gefällt das bild


----------



## Pudelreiter (30. März 2009)




----------



## lipmo51 (5. April 2009)

Keine große Action,aber denke sind ganz schicke Bilder


----------



## Marina (5. April 2009)

ich glaub ohne die hervorhebung der roten stellen wärs besser, ansonsten stehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (5. April 2009)

top


----------



## lipmo51 (5. April 2009)

Marina schrieb:


> ich glaub ohne die hervorhebung der roten stellen wärs besser, ansonsten stehr geil!



was meinst du? Das ROT ist so 
Beim ersten Bild hab ich das BLAU hervorgehoben.....

Aber das Rot ist so....
Wenn du dir Striche auf dem Baum meinst,da kann ich nix für.Das war wohl der Förster....


----------



## Wipp (5. April 2009)

das bearbeitete hat eine super stimmung

hier mal nochmal meinereiner


----------



## Mugnog (5. April 2009)

@lipmo: Daumen hoch für die Knieprotektoren


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2009)

Das erste ist super, lipmo !


----------



## lipmo51 (5. April 2009)

Die sind schweine teuer ca 90,- Aber dafür sind die auch total BOMBE!!!
Hab die TLD noch hier liegen,mit denen bin ich nur 2x gefahren,die gehen garnicht.total steif und unbequem.Dann hab ich noch die ONEAL hier,die sind bequem usw,leider bleiben die beim Sturz nicht da wo sie eigentlich sollten......

mit den " 661 EVO d30" bin ich absolut zufrieden. Werd mir davon auch noch die Ellbogenschoner kaufen wenn ich mal wieder ein wenig Geld übrig habe


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. April 2009)

Hi.
Zwei Sprünge in Porta:












Danke an mono6 für die Fotos.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JanikF. (7. April 2009)

Foto: [email protected]
Fahrer: ich


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. April 2009)

Nochmal ich.
Besten Dank an "mtb-man-1" a.k.a. Mr. Biniki und auch "Vielflieger" für die Fotos.











Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (7. April 2009)

yeah endlich gehts hier wieder ab


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2009)

Schöne Bilder hier !


----------



## Pudelreiter (9. April 2009)

meiner einer:


----------



## lipmo51 (9. April 2009)




----------



## WilliWildsau (9. April 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder
Gruß Willi!


----------



## cycophilipp (10. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (11. April 2009)

hier mal was frisches aus Winterberg ,von gestern.


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2009)

Super Bild ! Ab in den DH-Bilder-Thread !


----------



## lipmo51 (11. April 2009)

der Dank geht an rad-i-o

thx nochmal....


----------



## lipmo51 (12. April 2009)

wieder mal was neues von heute aus WILLINGEN


----------



## klana_radikala (12. April 2009)

geile pics, und der keiler ist sowieso hammer


----------



## Marina (14. April 2009)

so, war wieder in wildbad, nich so die obergeile action, aber naja =)


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. April 2009)

Yeah, coole Bilder und Action, Marina!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## specnic (14. April 2009)

nice pics... wildbad ist immer geil


----------



## michar (14. April 2009)

so..noch mehr bilder..winterberg


----------



## fastmike (18. April 2009)

ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fLoOh (18. April 2009)

des zweite ist mein Favourite fastmike


----------



## Pudelreiter (19. April 2009)

sind viele gute bilder dabei in letzter zeit
und ich muss daheimrumsitzen und fürs abi büffeln


----------



## Marina (20. April 2009)

is nur ein screenshot aus nem video aber mir gefällts =)


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2009)

Pudelreiter schrieb:


> sind viele gute bilder dabei in letzter zeit
> und ich muss daheimrumsitzen und fürs abi büffeln



sei froh dass es nur s abi is  ...zumindest ich hab mir son tolles studium rausgesucht, ich komm gar nimmer zum fahren 

nette bilder leute!!


cheers
Flo


----------



## lipmo51 (24. April 2009)

ich hau hier mal paar Pics von heute rein


----------



## JanikF. (24. April 2009)

schlafanzug?


----------



## specnic (24. April 2009)

das letze bild ist hammer!! outfit gefällt mir auch


----------



## lipmo51 (24. April 2009)

JanikF. schrieb:


> schlafanzug?



ich dachte das wäre cool


----------



## Maui (24. April 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> ostern



hi Mike, coole bix. nur die blaue bux die passt jetzt nimme so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (27. April 2009)

Yeah, Lipmo! Schöne Pics.

Hier mal 'was neues von mir... mit Frühling drumherum:
















Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. April 2009)

Das finde ich am besten... leider ist der Kopf nicht 'drauf:











Das war's erstmal. Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## michar (27. April 2009)

schöne fotos...es staubt


----------



## Gangaman (27. April 2009)

Fahrer: Ich
Foto: Burnz

mehr auf www.bikeburnz.de


----------



## Frorider86 (27. April 2009)

Sehr edle Bilder dabei

Hab hier mal was von Gestern.
Nich maulen...is nur ein kurzes Filmchen. Fotograf war nich anwesend, also musste meine Cam herhalten.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1597#

Und ja, kein Plan wie man Vid´s einbettet

Hoffe gefällt trotzdem

Happy trails!


----------



## klana_radikala (28. April 2009)

sehr geil, gfällt ma was ich hier seh

hoff ich komm heut auch noch auf die strecke (voraussetzung währ das die laufräder endlich mal ankommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (30. April 2009)




----------



## klana_radikala (30. April 2009)

will auch wieder fahren, aber die laufräder kommen erst montag oder dienstag an

schön langsam glaub ich sämtliche zulieferer sind in bisschen dumm (fox, marzocchi, veltec, dhl), für alles versprechen sie dir 3-5 tage, und fertig sinds nach 3 - 4 wochen


----------



## lipmo51 (1. Mai 2009)

Frisch aus Willingen

it´s FILTER Time 






und ein paar Soulrider


----------



## Pudelreiter (1. Mai 2009)

Dicke Action 
gefällt


----------



## Wipp (1. Mai 2009)

stoked (was ist denn das für ein Gap auf dem ersten Bild.....)


----------



## lipmo51 (1. Mai 2009)

das ist der gröööööööööößte Double in Willingen auf dem DH Track.... frag mich nicht wie groß das ist 
Aber dafür brauchste schon DICKE Eier


----------



## michar (2. Mai 2009)

mal die 4x kiste eigenweiht..schoen was...bad wildbad is das


----------



## lipmo51 (2. Mai 2009)




----------



## JanikF. (2. Mai 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Frisch aus Willingen
> 
> it´s FILTER Time



besten Dank  

habe dich dann später leider nicht mehr gesehen, aber ich glaube mir gucken die Beine aus den Schultern die Schlange in Winterberg war heute sooooooo laaaannnnggggg


----------



## fastmike (4. Mai 2009)

odenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (4. Mai 2009)

haltungsnote 1*


----------



## Maui (5. Mai 2009)

Mit neuem Keilerstyle auf der Hüpfburg Willingen


----------



## huftidufti (5. Mai 2009)

am 1. mai sind so einige schweine durch willingen geflogen


----------



## Gangaman (5. Mai 2009)

ohh jaa


----------



## michar (8. Mai 2009)

und noch eins..danke an den fotografen..zu cooler typ..rentner der sich in seiner freizeit auf die strecken stellt und die leute ablichtet! und das alles unentgeldlich und sehr nett...wenn alle so waeren...mal von seinen fotografischen faehigkeiten abgesehn...


----------



## JanikF. (8. Mai 2009)

huftidufti schrieb:


> am 1. mai sind so einige schweine durch willingen geflogen



ich habe auch Hunde gesehen 

schönes 4x foto


----------



## Marina (10. Mai 2009)




----------



## klana_radikala (11. Mai 2009)

nett nett

auch wen man vl. nen tick später fotografieren könnte, so weiß man nicht ob sich das ausgegangen ist 

aber ich denk mal du hast das sicher geschafft 


wenn unsere foto crew wieder mal am start ist kann ich auch wieder fleißig von meinem keiler und mir posten


----------



## Marina (11. Mai 2009)

ja, fand ich auch voll schade... der hat noch mehr bilder gemacht, hat auf manchen echt das gefühl erweckt, dass er angst hat den moment zu verpassen und dann immer zu früh gedrückt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (11. Mai 2009)

marina, ich find dein bild klasse... nicht nur die action, sondern auch outfit etc...


----------



## klana_radikala (11. Mai 2009)

trozdem ein schönes bild, vor allem die beine sind schön rassiert


----------



## fastmike (11. Mai 2009)

gold-schwarz sieht klasse aus


----------



## Marina (12. Mai 2009)

Auch mal ein paar bewegte Bilder =)
(das mit dem M6 is meine bessere Hälfte bigmountain86 hier im Forum)


----------



## specnic (12. Mai 2009)

wieso bessere hälfte??
du fährst mindestens genauso schnell wie die!!
klasse fahrstyle und krasse action!!


----------



## Elfriede (14. Mai 2009)

@Marina

Schöne Action! Bezüglich des fahrtechnischen Unterschiedes zu deinem Freund fällt mir auf, dass er deutlich mehr mit Beinen und Hüfte arbeitet um Wurzeln und Sprünge auszugleichen. Du scheinst dich vorwiegend auf die dämpfende Wirkung deines Fahrwerkes zu verlassen. Vielleicht kannst du dir da ja noch was bei ihm abschauen. Ansonsten schauts doch super aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (14. Mai 2009)

ich bin in wildbad immer sehr damit beschäftigt meinen lenker ned zu verlieren 
aber ich werds beherzigen, danke!!


----------



## specnic (14. Mai 2009)

jetzt sei doch nicht so bescheiden marina...
sieht echt klasse aus, und wildbad ist ja auch echt "fies".


----------



## Pudelreiter (16. Mai 2009)

Hier mal bewegte Bilder von mir(dave):
Downhill und BikerX am Geißkopf.

P.S.: Mir is während dem filmen mein Sicherungsring meiner Kassette abgerissen. Deswegen ratterts am schluss n bisschen


----------



## TeeWorks (16. Mai 2009)

wwaaaaaah ich will an geisskopf!!!  schaut ja nach perfekten verhältnissen aus!!

...sehr lässigen fahrstil habts ihr drauf


----------



## Pudelreiter (16. Mai 2009)

Danke
Ja, die Verhältnisse gestern waren echt top. V.a. BikerX war super zu fahren. Einzig die Freeride war richtig matschig.


----------



## TeeWorks (17. Mai 2009)

der BikerX is meine absolute lieblingspiste, auf der hatte sogar ich airtime ... wieso muss ich nur soweit weg wohnen


----------



## TheRacer (17. Mai 2009)

In Heubach gestern waren auch ein paar Alutech am Start.
Sind zwar keine so gute Bilder wie gewohnt in dem Thread aber besser als keine Bilder


----------



## Marina (25. Mai 2009)

Zurück aus Winterberg =)
Bilder bisher noch nicht viele, aber das ist bisher das beste:


----------



## san_andreas (25. Mai 2009)

Schönes Bild !

Die Alutech-Jungs waren auch gut unterwegs.


----------



## JanikF. (25. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Alutech-Jungs waren auch gut unterwegs.



bis aufs Finale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (27. Mai 2009)




----------



## Maui (27. Mai 2009)

hier wirds ab jetzt jede menge Pudel/Keiler Photos geben
www.das-rudel.com


----------



## JanikF. (27. Mai 2009)




----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2009)

Hab dich in Wberg gesehen.....Hammer Speed...Gratulation !


----------



## michar (27. Mai 2009)

schaut auch gut nach style aus


----------



## Red Baron (28. Mai 2009)

Habe hier noch nen paar Bilder aus Willingen.


----------



## Flowz (29. Mai 2009)

finds immer wieder krass wie groß der steindrop aufn vorletzten bild aussieht.. in real kommt er einem so mini vor *.*


----------



## michar (31. Mai 2009)

ab um die ecke


----------



## jonnitapia (31. Mai 2009)

Schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (14. Juni 2009)

noch 2 fotos von gestern..lac blanc..frankreich..


----------



## JanikF. (16. Juni 2009)

Bikepark Schulenberg, kleiner Ausschnitt gefilmt von Henne


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2093

www.das-rudel.com


----------



## specnic (16. Juni 2009)

hey ho, sehr geile bildervon euch allen, video ist auch top


----------



## jonnitapia (22. Juni 2009)

Hometrack


----------



## specnic (22. Juni 2009)

style+bike+speed=


----------



## jonnitapia (22. Juni 2009)

Speed ist richtig, ist nen richtiger Vollgasjump der dich gut hochjagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (22. Juni 2009)

ihr kranken penner!


----------



## Frorider86 (25. Juni 2009)

Hier mal Slowmotion






...und ein Tick zu schnell


----------



## Fiveages (25. Juni 2009)

Sieht geil aus. Wo ist denn die Location?


----------



## Frorider86 (26. Juni 2009)

Fiveages schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus. Wo ist denn die Location?



In Boppard am Rhein


----------



## bastelfreak (26. Juni 2009)

das war zum DH-Rennen in Berlin.

bastelfreak


----------



## frireida (6. Juli 2009)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Hometrack



gehrenberg rockt!!! ist das laimbach?

ähm...was muss man tun um ins rudel zu kommen lol:ironie, naja, obwohl?!?)


----------



## Red Baron (15. Juli 2009)

Vor 2 Wochen in Rittershausen 

Schön wars!


----------



## Red Baron (15. Juli 2009)




----------



## specnic (15. Juli 2009)

krasse action


----------



## michar (17. Juli 2009)

mein neuer in aktion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (17. Juli 2009)

Ich seh nix


----------



## Pudelreiter (20. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte mir ich leiste auch mal wieder n beitrag, nachdem ich wegen ner verletzungspause nich fahren konnte:


----------



## Team Freak 123 (23. Juli 2009)

so ehm, ja ich wollt mal fragen wer in wildbad is am wochenende? ich bin dort aber nur samstags, aber auch ned um beim dh-race mitzufahren! ich fahr dieses jahr das erste mal wieder, nach ewig langer verletzungspause, kann ich endlich wieder fahren! erstmal so wieder einfahren, und dann mal sehen! ride on gruß


----------



## specnic (24. Juli 2009)

pudelreiter: geiler no foot...
bin ihn auch gerade am lernen...klappt bei mir auch ganz gut.
probier mal deine beine noch nach hinten zu machen, im superman style


----------



## Marina (26. Juli 2009)

großes gap bad wildbad heute.
lauf ******* aber wenigstens ein bild^^


----------



## Pudelreiter (27. Juli 2009)

bild und action sind echt super


----------



## specnic (27. Juli 2009)

krasse action! weiter so


----------



## der-gute (27. Juli 2009)

Marina hat auch den Vorteil, das sie einer Feder gleich durch die Luft schweben kann

unser Eins schlägt einfach nur auf dem Boden auf

;-)

KRASSES DING!


----------



## klana_radikala (27. Juli 2009)

bei solchen bildern bekommt man gleich wieder lust ein alutech durchs unterholz zu prügeln

ich denke 2010 wird im bikemarkt unvermittelt eine coladose á session88 auftauchen und ich werde mich wieder auf einem wunderbaren alutech befinden 

das trikot hängt immer noch überm bett an der wand, und da bleibt es auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Juli 2009)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> bei solchen bildern bekommt man gleich wieder lust ein alutech durchs unterholz zu prügeln
> 
> ich denke 2010 wird im bikemarkt unvermittelt eine coladose á session88 auftauchen und ich werde mich wieder auf einem wunderbaren alutech befinden
> 
> das trikot hängt immer noch überm bett an der wand, und da bleibt es auch



Womit bewiesen wäre das es kaum einen emotionaleren Kauf gibt als einen MTB Rahmen


----------



## Marina (27. Juli 2009)

dankeschööön =) so siehts aus, wenn einen eine armee von schutzengeln trägt...
ich hab kurz zuvor einen schlag in den nacken bekommen und hatte nur schwarz vor den augen beim absprung... konnte nichmehr anhalten  aber ging zum glück alles gut, der lauf war aber somit am arsch...

hehe einer feder gleich, das is gut


----------



## S.Jay (27. Juli 2009)

ja tip top kann amn da nur sagen, hoffe mal es gibt auch mal so en Bild von mir und meinem Keilerchen.
Gruß und 
ride wild and free


----------



## klana_radikala (28. Juli 2009)

nen schlag in den nacken? hat dich der streckenposten verprügelt oder wie hat das funktioniert?


----------



## Marina (28. Juli 2009)

mein panzer steht seit jeher an der rückenplatte zu weit hoch, bei nem großen stein wo ich mehr gegen als drüber bin hats den kopf so arg nach hinten, dassmir das ding da reingehaun hat.... ging 3 jahre gut mti dem teil, nun wirds ausgetauscht...


----------



## Gangaman (28. Juli 2009)

hier mal noch was vom Rudel

http://www.das-rudel.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (3. August 2009)




----------



## Frorider86 (5. August 2009)

Bilder von Gestern. Keine Mega-super-action Bilder...war einfach nur ein spaßiger Abend 











villt. klappt das i-wann auch mal mit Luft unter den Reifen


----------



## S.Jay (5. August 2009)

Na ja für ein bischen Spass siehts doch voll geil aus.
Da kann man dann nur mal gespannt sein was Du unter richtiger Action verstehst.


----------



## Frorider86 (17. August 2009)

S.Jay schrieb:


> Na ja für ein bischen Spass siehts doch voll geil aus.
> Da kann man dann nur mal gespannt sein was Du unter richtiger Action verstehst.



So es hat mich zwar ein wenig Überwindung gekostet, um dir zu zeigen was ich unter "richtiger Action" verstehe...aber...taaadaaa
...ein kleiner Schritt für die FR-Szene aber ein großer für mich






War auf jeden Fall ein geniales Wochenende.
An alle die mit´m Blaulichtwagen abgeholt wurden...gute Besserung
Und nen schnieken Gruß an die anderen Alutech rider


----------



## S.Jay (18. August 2009)

ok Respekt,
keep on riding wild and free, obwohl mir die alten Bilder besser gefallen.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (24. August 2009)




----------



## Maui (25. August 2009)

wie wärs damit















mehr davon und in groß gibts hier www.soulrider-go-north.blogspot.com


----------



## mr proper (25. August 2009)

Geile Bilder!
Noch 2Wochen dan wird mein kleiner Schei$er auch endlich standesgemäß Eingeritten. Dan gibts och ein zwei Bilders hoff ich.
*Auch von der Soulriderseite.*


----------



## mr proper (8. September 2009)

Der kleine Kläffer hat sich als Traumbike bewiesen, macht sowol auf dem Slopstyle aber besonders auf dem DH ne Top Figur. Hoff die Tage komm noch Bilder.
Schöne grüße an die Winterbergrocker vom letzten WE schade das die Gruppe um den Rudelkeiler nich schon eher da war, bzw. ich schon so früh weg mußte, der letzte Run mit euch war mir ein Fest. 

Roadgap in Wibe mit den Seriösen Reitern
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBCCdwhzpdg"]YouTube - Roadgap Winterberg 2009 Teil 2 der seriÃ¶sen Reiter[/ame]


----------



## JayPKay (10. September 2009)

Mann, mann, mann. 
Aber war ja eigentlich klar, dass du mitm richtigen Bike jetz total durchdrehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WasLos (11. September 2009)

shit jungs.. respekt


----------



## Kompostman (11. September 2009)

Feiner Propper,

ich freu mich wenn wir mal Wildbad rocken!


----------



## mr proper (11. September 2009)

Müßen ma schaun vlt. könn wir ja dies Jahr noch mal n We auf die Jagt
Ich meld mich mal in so 2Wochen dann kann ich schon mal n bissel weiter Planen, zur Zeit gibts außer das keine Zeit is kein Problem mehr was mich hindert mal für ein zwei Tage vorbei zu schießen.


----------



## Kompostman (11. September 2009)

lol, würd mich freuen wenns mal wieder klappt


----------



## Pudelreiter (14. September 2009)

Hab gestern n pa vor die Linse bekommen, bei der EM in Bischofsmais:


----------



## michar (14. September 2009)

danger deluxe stylt ab...


----------



## Gangaman (14. September 2009)

coole bilder!


----------



## Marina (15. September 2009)

was anmutet wie eine sequenz sind drei tatsächlich verschiedene rudel-mitglieder 
is leider nich ganz scharf gerworden, kam mir aber auch zufällig in bmais vor die linse. hoff es gefällt trotzdem, fand das gesamtmotiv irgendwie cool =)


----------



## Gangaman (15. September 2009)

yeahh sehr geilo!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (15. September 2009)

das bild rockt


----------



## Gangaman (20. September 2009)

waren gestern mal auf meinem hometrack ein paar fotos schießen






später mehr


----------



## Gangaman (20. September 2009)

--> Rudel rules!


----------



## Pudelreiter (21. September 2009)

War 2 Tage in Leogang  :




(mehr kommt noch)


----------



## Bommber 1 (22. September 2009)

Hätte da mal eine Kurze frage an euch.
Hätte gerne gewusst wie sich das Pudel DH 2009 
so fährt, hätte Interesse an so einen Rahmen.
Ich Fahre zur zeit ein Big Hit 3 von 2007 und das ist mir bei
 High Speed  zu nervös.
Würde mich freuen wenn einer was von euch dazu sagen kann
und mir ein par tips gibt.


----------



## Frorider86 (22. September 2009)

Gangaman schrieb:


> --> Rudel rules!



Also das 1. Bild sieht übelst nach Photoshop aus Der Fahrer gehört nicht ins Bild

Alledem schicke Bilder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnitapia (25. September 2009)

Wem grad langweilig ist kann sich hier nen Video von meinem Hometrack heute anschaun! Haben ne Helmcam getestet. Naja Ergebnis schaut selber, aus der Kamera lässt sich noch einiges mehr rausholen aber da fehlt wohl noch ein besserer Camcorder 

greetz

EDIT: bei wem das Video im Forumsplayer ruckelt solls direkt auf youtube anschaun: GBerg 24 eingeben dann müsste es ganz oben sein! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JojrQ0WyFTs"]YouTube - Freeride Bodensee 24.09.09[/ame]


----------



## Gangaman (25. September 2009)

@ Frorider86
ich kann dir versichern das der fahrer darein gehört weil ichs ja selbst bin der da springt  gephotoshopt is vllt nur der ausschnitt...könnte sogar ein beweißvideo machen  
aber auf dem 2ten bild siehst du ja das die schräglage fast die selbe ist nur da bin ich schon wieder am zurückdrücken...


----------



## Frorider86 (25. September 2009)

Wollte dir auch nichts unterstellen
Das Bild sah auf den ersten Blick von der Farbe/Optik nicht real aus

Aber wie gesagt...schick schick


Is noch wer Morgen zufällig in WiBe?


----------



## Marina (28. September 2009)

ich war mal wieder in meinem zweiten wohnzimmer 








2. Bild by Mompere


----------



## Frorider86 (29. September 2009)

Vom Samstag kurz vor Sonnenuntergang...ca 18Uhr


----------



## Pudelreiter (8. Oktober 2009)

leogang trip:





























hoffe, dass se gefallen


----------



## Johnny Jape (8. Oktober 2009)

keiler fahrwerk mit roco wc und 888 rc3


----------



## jonnitapia (8. Oktober 2009)

Nice Nice, wasn das für ne Kamera? Hast du auch zufällig Videos online die nach vorne Filmen? Such grad ne Helmcam und die, die ich grad getestet habe überzeugen mich nicht wirklich...


----------



## Johnny Jape (8. Oktober 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videosets/view/10628

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6793422/settings"]Vimeo, Video Sharing For You[/ame]

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5941136"]vnack2 on Vimeo[/ame]
 
ist die go pro

die vimeo links haben ne bessere quali, und das original  ist nochmal nen ticken besser, von daher top preis leistung für das teil


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Oktober 2009)

Schön gemacht Johnny hast ja wirklich fleissig gefilmt in der letzten Zeit.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (9. Oktober 2009)

ja, irgendwie hat man das teil des öfteren dabei


----------



## jonnitapia (9. Oktober 2009)

Hast du noch nen seperaten Camcorder dran?


----------



## Johnny Jape (9. Oktober 2009)

nein, die cam läuft mit speicherkarte, die aufnahmen von "aussen" machen wir aber meistens mit ner exilim, demnächst aber auch mal mit der "dicken" sony


----------



## S.Jay (10. Oktober 2009)

coole videos mit cooler mucke.
Respect!


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. November 2009)

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Pudelreiter (8. November 2009)

nice


----------



## Gangaman (8. November 2009)

gestern vom wintercuptraining in "lil-champery"


----------



## Wipp (8. November 2009)

weiter so
zwei richtige SAHNE Bilder


----------



## fastmike (9. Dezember 2009)

mal was von mir aus 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (14. Dezember 2009)

Heute in Heidelberg, hat sauuumäßig Spaß gemacht =)


----------



## BigMountain86 (14. Dezember 2009)

Wie sie es vor mir reingestellt hat


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2009)

Hammer Bild !


----------



## BigMountain86 (15. Dezember 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hammer Bild !



Danke!


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (16. Dezember 2009)

Wenn mein UMF mal nicht mehr ist kommt ein Keiler dann mach ich hier mit


----------



## klana_radikala (18. Dezember 2009)

sehr geiles bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackspire (20. Dezember 2009)

nix besonderes


----------



## Gangaman (21. Dezember 2009)

aus bischofsmais


----------



## BigMountain86 (21. Dezember 2009)

nice pic


----------



## Wipp (30. Dezember 2009)

hometrail bei schnee


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Januar 2010)

Sauber!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## michar (9. Januar 2010)




----------



## Pudelreiter (11. Januar 2010)

hübsches bild


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2010)

Ah, meine Ex-Thomson bei der Arbeit.
Schönes Bild !


----------



## Frorider86 (20. Januar 2010)

Na na na...wo is es?


----------



## impulse (22. Januar 2010)

schon älter vom hometrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (22. Januar 2010)

is das nich in deidesheim?


----------



## impulse (22. Januar 2010)

ja genau


----------



## Pudelreiter (24. Januar 2010)

bisschen im schnee spielen:


----------



## Marina (24. Januar 2010)

sehr sehr geil!
wer hat das bild geschossen?


----------



## Pudelreiter (25. Januar 2010)

Das Foto is von Stefan Schopf, nem Kumpel von mir


----------



## Frorider86 (3. Februar 2010)




----------



## impulse (8. Februar 2010)

foto vom we


----------



## Pudelreiter (9. Februar 2010)

ich gefilmt von nem Kumpel am Geißkopf(Bischofsmais)


----------



## Bommber 1 (9. Februar 2010)

Geile Bikes
Geile Piste
Geile Musik


Respeckt, Hoffe es geht im gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (9. Februar 2010)

Äh denke dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Frorider86 (9. Februar 2010)

Korrekt


----------



## Pudelreiter (10. Februar 2010)

ja drecks xt-kurbel kurbel hats mir rechts verbogen beim sturz... bin vorher ziemlich dumm vom pedal abgerutscht und hab mir dann rippe gebrochen. Aber halb so schlimm 

Danke an alle


----------



## Bommber 1 (10. Februar 2010)

dann  gute besserung


----------



## Pudelreiter (10. Februar 2010)

wurde bereits im juli gefilmt. Rippe is schon wieder tip top  danke trotzdem


----------



## Marina (15. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (15. Februar 2010)

Geiles Bildchen!
Ich will auch wieder Rad fahren


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (20. Februar 2010)

hi wo fahrt ihr denn alle?
hier taut es erst seit 2 tagen und es liegt bestimmt noch nen halber meter! 
und in richtung tsch. wird es noch viel mehr schlimmer
wo ist es besser?


----------



## Frorider86 (20. Februar 2010)

Richtung Köln...der Westen ist der neue Süden


----------



## double D (25. Februar 2010)

Ich in Peille





war auch in der mtb-rider S.85


----------



## Frorider86 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich liebe lange schnelle Sprünge


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (27. Februar 2010)

so meine erste fahrt mit dem pudel

/http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/6/1/6/8/_/medium/steil1.jpg?0


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/6/1/6/8/_/medium/steil1.jpg?0


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Februar 2010)

Habe da ein paar sehr geile Bilder von Baschi Bender im Netz gefunden. Die möchte ich den anderen Alutechfahrer nicht vorenthalten. Für mich sind sie der absolute Hammer, wie alle anderen von ihm auch












Hier gibt es noch mehr
Gruß Jens!


----------



## EagleEye (7. März 2010)

endlich hab ich auch mal paar halbwegs gute Bilder


----------



## bikeburnz (9. März 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Habe da ein paar sehr geile Bilder von Baschi Bender im Netz gefunden. Die möchte ich den anderen Alutechfahrer nicht vorenthalten. Für mich sind sie der absolute Hammer, wie alle anderen von ihm auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geil


----------



## jonnitapia (9. April 2010)

Hier mal wider was von mir...!
Bikepark Albstadt
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (9. April 2010)

hier gibts auch neue Saustallbilder 
www.das-rudel.com


----------



## EagleEye (13. April 2010)




----------



## -Kiwi- (26. April 2010)




----------



## WildsauHardride (26. April 2010)

@ -KIWI- : Sieht nach Geschwindigkeit aus dein Foto, gefällt mir gut.

Hier mal was von mir, auf meinem Hometrail:

_

_







Gruß Marc


----------



## Pudelreiter (28. April 2010)

schöne pics,
da schließ ich mich gleich an, mein hometrail:


----------



## MoP__ (5. Mai 2010)

Von heute:









Fotografietechnisch kommts nicht an eure ran.
War mir aber auch egal ^^


----------



## Marina (7. Mai 2010)




----------



## Pudelreiter (8. Mai 2010)

schönes foto marina


----------



## Marina (9. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (9. Mai 2010)

Heeey, gibts noch mehr von eurer Nachtsession?

Gruß von der LED-Fraktion


----------



## Marina (9. Mai 2010)

schau bei bigmountain86 rein, das is der Oli, der Fotograf  wenn ned dabei bist schreib ihm doch einfach mal, vielleicht hat er ja noch was!


----------



## michar (10. Mai 2010)

auch von samstag


----------



## maxxis95 (10. Mai 2010)

super bilder


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Mai 2010)

Bilder sind klasse


----------



## Wipp (3. Juni 2010)

irgendwie gibts mittlerweile mehr fotos, ich vergesse aber immer sie mal zu posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (13. Juni 2010)

Gestern in Boppard





...etwas verschwommen


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. Juni 2010)

Schon mächtig weit


----------



## Marina (13. Juli 2010)

by Oliver Roggenbuck (Roggenbuck Photography)
Rittershausen 2010


----------



## S.Jay (16. Juli 2010)

Hey Marina, cooles Bild, aber seit wann hast Du denn en Pudel?


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juli 2010)

Denke nicht, dass das auf dem Bild Marina ist.


----------



## Maui (16. Juli 2010)

neeee  das is Jonnas Linnemann vom Team www.das-rudel.com


----------



## Marina (16. Juli 2010)

hah, wenns von mir mal so geile bilder gäb, wär ich ja froh^^


----------



## Marina (21. Juli 2010)

danke an Michael =)


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2010)

Das ist doch mal ein geiles Bild ! Farblich halt bißchen sehr bearbeitet.


----------



## Marina (21. Juli 2010)

ich wars ned^^ aber find auch die sättigung etwas kräftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (23. Juli 2010)

Auch mal wieder ein Bild von meiner alten Sau:


----------



## EagleEye (26. Juli 2010)

Keine schönen Auflösungen aber ich find super Bilder


----------



## S.Jay (26. Juli 2010)

@rsu
@eagleeye


----------



## EagleEye (26. Juli 2010)

ich muss mal sehen ob ich mich dazu durchringen kann die Bilder zu kaufen, die Mega ist für die schon ne Gelddruckmaschine aber dann noch sone Wucherpreise zu verlangen :kotz:

nächstes Jahr gibts wieder welche


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. Juli 2010)

Schöne Bilder besonders das alte Schweinchen von rsu


----------



## Marina (3. August 2010)

bei mir gibts mitte/ende september wieder nachwuchs =) ferkel no. 2^^


----------



## Deleted 104857 (9. August 2010)

Da macht sich schon jemand die Mühe für ein Foto und dann war ich zu fix...


----------



## EagleEye (9. August 2010)

sieht aber auch cool aus 

es war jemand bereit Geld aus zu geben


----------



## Frorider86 (10. August 2010)

Die Kleinen waren großartig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (12. August 2010)

www.das-rudel.com war wieder unterwegs. Der Nissan Europeancup in La Bresse/France stand auf dem Plan... aber lest selbst


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. August 2010)

@Eagleeye  Schönes Bild!!

@Frorider    ist das gefährlich??!! auch geil.

An euch beide ne geile Kottpumpe habt ihr da! Fahre meine Kottpumpe mit ner 66.


----------



## maxxis95 (13. August 2010)

JanikF. schrieb:


> www.das-rudel.com war wieder unterwegs. Der Nissan Europeancup in La Bresse/France stand auf dem Plan... aber lest selbst


 das bild hat was.


----------



## Frorider86 (14. August 2010)




----------



## BillyTheKid (25. August 2010)

Schönes Foto Frorider!


----------



## Marina (8. September 2010)

Spicak by Moritz Baumung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (8. September 2010)

Wuuhaa...sehr gutes Bild

Letztens in WiBe





Hot pursuit


----------



## TeeWorks (8. September 2010)

da hau mich doch einer!  ...geiler move der table, sehr lässig!


----------



## sebbolan (9. September 2010)

Hier mal ein Video von meinem Pudel in action, zumindest im Mittelteil des Videos 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsMCrwRYHzw&hd=1"]YouTube        - Summer 2010 Retrospection[/nomedia]

hoffentlich gefällt's


----------



## Frorider86 (9. September 2010)

...in ein paar Jahren wird das villt. mal ein Whip


----------



## maxxis95 (18. September 2010)

habe heute auch mal bilder gemacht


----------



## Frorider86 (18. September 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei


----------



## maxxis95 (18. September 2010)

danke ich hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## Maui (19. September 2010)

eat this


----------



## maxxis95 (19. September 2010)

das foto ist auch sehr geil, ist das im deister????


----------



## rsu (19. September 2010)

Schöne Actionbilder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pudelreiter (23. September 2010)

so, in den letzten wochen hat sich bei mir n bisschen was gesammelt. Geißkopf und Hometrail Fotos:





















hoffe sie gefallen euch


----------



## EagleEye (23. September 2010)




----------



## Bommber 1 (23. September 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## Bommber 1 (24. September 2010)

Andere schleifen mit dem Knie und ich mit der Hacke


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. September 2010)

Schöne Action mal wieder
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Frorider86 (24. September 2010)

Dit is doch auf´m Conti...anfang des Jahres?


----------



## Bommber 1 (24. September 2010)

Jep war auf dem Conti , 25 April


----------



## EagleEye (30. September 2010)




----------



## EagleEye (12. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (13. Oktober 2010)

Loving by new bike


----------



## Pudelreiter (13. Oktober 2010)

sehr schönes bild


----------



## san_andreas (13. Oktober 2010)

Nice Pic !


----------



## Bommber 1 (13. Oktober 2010)

sau geil das bild.


----------



## TeeWorks (14. Oktober 2010)

endlich hat mich mal irgendwer auf meiner sau in bischofsmais abgelichtet, aber wer das war weiß ich nich...  ...nieeeh werd ich fotografiert *buhu*! 

@ bilders:


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2010)

Frag mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=331462&page=77&highlight=bischofsmais


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (17. Oktober 2010)

pumptrack fahren üben


----------



## Nill (31. Oktober 2010)

Nichts Großes, aber ich LIEBE mein Cheaptrick


----------



## Deleted 162005 (8. November 2010)




----------



## Marina (19. November 2010)

gebt diesem bild eure stimme =) Der liebe Oli hat mein Schweinchen gerockt und will nun Foto der Woche werden!!!


----------



## crushkill (19. November 2010)

Prima Ansicht, gefällt!


----------



## TeeWorks (19. November 2010)

ich will auch son spielplatz in meiner nähe


----------



## Olli74 (22. November 2010)

Echt schöne Actionbilder hier !


----------



## Marina (16. Januar 2011)

erster Ausritt des Jahres =)


----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2011)

wo zur Hölle ist das ;-)

(gerne auch per PN)


----------



## Marina (17. Januar 2011)

in Stuttgart am Fernsehturm, nich schwer zu finden =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2011)

Stuttgart war mir klar...

Ich fahr wohl immer in die falsche Richtung :-(


----------



## Marina (18. Januar 2011)

können uns ja mal treffen und da hin gehen, wenn du willst?


----------



## der-gute (19. Januar 2011)

Cool ;-)


----------



## EagleEye (19. Januar 2011)




----------



## Nill (23. Januar 2011)

Hi, vllt. falscher Thread, wollte aber dafür kein neune aufmachen.

Such ein Bild von einem CheapTrick in RAW, da ich am überlegen bin mir einen zu holen, oder mein zu endeloxieren.

Sitze seit 40 min vor dem Rechnen und finde einach kein CheapTrick in RAW !!!


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2011)

Naja, beim D 422 kriegst du wenigstens einen Eindruck wie das aussehen könnte:
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Rahmen/D422::235.html

Hier ein aufgebautes:


----------



## Nill (23. Januar 2011)

Das ding hab ich auch schon gesehen. danke, aber keiner ein cheaptrick in raw da draußen ?


----------



## Piefke (23. Januar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7942844&postcount=327

schon gesehen?


----------



## Nill (23. Januar 2011)

Super !! Geil vielen Dank !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (12. Februar 2011)

Und es macht Spaß ein Alutech zu fahren.
Grüße aus Berlin !


----------



## Omegar (21. Februar 2011)

@Nill: Schöne Fotos, ich kenne nur die DH-Strecke im Grunewald. wo seid ihr denn gefahren? Kannst du das vielleicht mal auf einer Karte aufzeichen? gerne per PM.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (25. März 2011)

S.Jay in Action


----------



## Greti (25. März 2011)

Geiler Keiler!


----------



## S.Jay (25. März 2011)

@greti: Danke.
@Donnerbolzen: Danke fürs reinstellen der Fotos.


----------



## Wipp (25. März 2011)

irgendwie entstehen immer wieder Fotos und dann vergesse ich sie zu posten



Danke an den Fotografen (Eltatio) ...auf meiner Festplatte wirkt es allerdings schärfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (27. März 2011)

hier eins von heute...selbst gemacht


----------



## EagleEye (27. März 2011)




----------



## Yannic_M (28. März 2011)

Es hat sich so einiges angesammelt ..















Kommt aber noch mehr gutes.


----------



## Marina (28. März 2011)

jippie juhu, der sommer ist da =)


----------



## Marina (1. April 2011)

Und auch das kleine will bewegt werden =)


----------



## Nill (2. April 2011)

Und die kleine DICKE Sau wird bewegt 
(in SSP Modus 13,7 kg aahhrrr, ist halt nen CHEAP Trick  )





foto by USER: flowindahouse
Rider : Icke


----------



## Wipp (2. April 2011)

@Nill
nice mit der farblichen Verzeichnung...


----------



## Marina (7. April 2011)

ich muss nochmal... bin einfach begeistert vom fotografen!!!


----------



## Nill (7. April 2011)

das erste ist sehr geil geworden !


----------



## ktm-chriZ (19. April 2011)

Mal ein Foto mit meiner Sau aus Winterberg =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbolan (19. April 2011)

kleine Action aus Osternohe, danke an den Fotograf für das schöne Bild


----------



## Marina (20. April 2011)

yeah die sauen sind wieder am fliegen  sehr schöne fotos!


----------



## Yannic_M (26. April 2011)




----------



## Machiavelli (27. April 2011)

War ein wenig mit meinem CT unterwegs, die neue Cam testen:

[mpora]CoE6WHPsG/hd/[/mpora]


----------



## Guerill0 (27. April 2011)




----------



## S.Jay (28. April 2011)




----------



## UiUiUiUi (28. April 2011)

sehr cooles video


----------



## crushkill (2. Mai 2011)

Die Tricks möcht ich auch gern können! Super!


----------



## Yannic_M (2. Mai 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13344/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannic_M (2. Mai 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13344/h


----------



## Yannic_M (2. Mai 2011)

funktioniert ja super mit dem einbetten  

naja .. ^^


----------



## Pudelreiter (2. Mai 2011)

mal wieder was von mir: 
fotos geschossen von andi meyer


















P.S.: gutes foto-/video- material hier


----------



## Marina (3. Mai 2011)

sehr geil, gefällt


----------



## fiveelements (7. Mai 2011)

war gerade über ostern in lana bei meran in urlaub. schräg gegenüber, in einem haus, an dessen außenzaun lauter kluge sprüche prangten, residierten offensichtlich fahrer dieser  schicken fahrzeuge auf dem foto.

sind das die italienvertreter von alutech? hatten jedenfalls italienische kennzeichen.


----------



## Yannic_M (9. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Mai 2011)

Könntest du die Fotos bitte etwas größer einbetten? Ich kann so nix erkennen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Yannic_M (9. Mai 2011)

Sorry, wusste nicht das sie so groß werden. Drück bitte strg+nach vorne scrollen.


----------



## Piefke (9. Mai 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Könntest du die Fotos bitte etwas größer einbetten? Ich kann so nix erkennen.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


wenn ich das Fenster über beide 22"er ziehe gehts


----------



## Yannic_M (9. Mai 2011)

Jetzt stellt euch nit so an !  es geht um die bilder.


----------



## Omegar (11. Mai 2011)

Am 1.Mai in Berlin beim "King of Müggelz 2011"

_(PS.: Die Elbogen-Protektoren haben den Test eindeutig NICHT bestanden)_


----------



## Heili (11. Mai 2011)

Wie fährt sich das CT denn mit Totem?
Ist die getravelt?


----------



## Maui (12. Mai 2011)

der neue Team Keiler 2011
mehr Fotos auf www.das-rudel.com


----------



## Omegar (12. Mai 2011)

Die Totem ist auf 160mm abgesenkt worden... und es fährt sich fantastisch! Es ist eine Totem Solo Air DH von 2010 (war noch von meinem Fully übrig) und das absenken war leichter als erwartet. Einfach Gummihülse aus ner Argyle auf der linken Seite eingebaut und fertig wars. Sie ist natürlich sehr steif und spricht supersensiebel an. Nichts für die Stadt aber beim Downhill ideal. Dazu kommt, dass das CT einen recht kurzen Hinterbau, aber ein langes Oberrohr hat. Dies in verbindung mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel ist bergab der Hammer. Mit Sattel draußen wären sicher auch Endurotouren drin, aber da macht sich der Singlespeedantrieb bei größeren Anstiegen bemerkbar.


----------



## Heili (12. Mai 2011)

Kurz hab ich ja auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt meine 55eta durch ne abgesenkte Totem zu tauschen.
Aber ich glaube das eta würde mir dann doch zu sehr fehlen.
Trotzdem danke für die Antwort =)


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Mai 2011)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> War ein wenig mit meinem CT unterwegs, die neue Cam testen:
> 
> [mpora]CoE6WHPsG/hd/[/mpora]



Da fühlt sich aber jemand wohl auf seinem Cheap Trick Einfach klasse und dazu noch alles selfmade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (20. Mai 2011)

Keine große Action, aber wir hatten viiiiel Spaß an dem Tag!
IBC Roadtrip - yeah 







Rider: Ana Raecke und ich
Foto: Martin Hosang alias Crossie


----------



## Klaus Dieter (28. Mai 2011)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/7/0/8/_/large/Lockemediaimage231.jpg

der pudel mal eingefedert


----------



## Ins4n3 (28. Mai 2011)

Den Keiler mal ne kleine Runde über die Strecke gescheucht!


----------



## Nill (29. Mai 2011)




----------



## Maui (30. Mai 2011)

Hier mal die Keiler Boliden 2011 im laufenden Bild


----------



## Wipp (30. Mai 2011)

ich will mehr

vdw würde ich sagen


----------



## Guerill0 (8. Juni 2011)

Der is bei meinen Top5 Lago-Trails auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Marina (18. Juni 2011)

1 hour before crash...


----------



## Nill (18. Juni 2011)

Gutes dynamisches Bild.  
Hoffe nichts gebrochen ... Weder Fahrerin noch bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (18. Juni 2011)

leider sowohl aus auch  schlüsselbein und lenker im eimer. (von panzer und trikot noch nicht zu sprechen...) gibt noch ein bild vom sturzsprung, das kommt noch nach =)


----------



## floindahouse (18. Juni 2011)

Marina schrieb:


> leider sowohl aus auch  schlüsselbein und lenker im eimer. (von panzer und trikot noch nicht zu sprechen...) gibt noch ein bild vom sturzsprung, das kommt noch nach =)



gute besserung...


----------



## VoikaZ (18. Juni 2011)

Marina schrieb:


> ....leider sowohl aus auch  schlüsselbein und lenker im eimer....



Hi Marina,

ist natürlich nicht so toll. Wünsch Dir gute Besserung.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Marina (18. Juni 2011)

danke ihr lieben


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2011)

Alles Gute !
Trotzdem super Bild da oben !


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung auch aus dem Pott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (21. Juni 2011)

Danke, danke 

Und hier das Bild dazu:


----------



## trailterror (21. Juni 2011)

auch wenn das resultat die freude wohl dämpft


----------



## Frorider86 (22. Juni 2011)

Da ich die Strecke nicht kenne, behaupte ich mal, das man sowas ohne eine "Landung" auch nicht macht
aber dicke Action ...und gute Besserung


----------



## 2und4zig (22. Juni 2011)

Sehr schickes Bild! Das ist doch immerhin eine sehr kleine Entschädigung für den Sturz. Wünsch dir gute Besserung!


----------



## maxxis95 (22. Juni 2011)

Marina schrieb:


> Danke, danke
> 
> Und hier das Bild dazu:


 die fotos sind immer super von RP war das der sprung wo das passiert ist sieht nen bisschen verkrampft aus aber noch mal gute besserung wie lange noch 6 1/2 oder??


----------



## Marina (23. Juni 2011)

Jaaa wenn mans weiß, sieht man, was ich gedacht hab: "****, das unter mir WAR bereits die Landung... Hallo Flat, kennen wir uns schon?!"
Naja... wenns immer klappt an dem Sprung muss es ja auch einmal schief gehen^^*

Ja, so ungefähr, hoffentlich bald vorbei 
Danke euch allen!


----------



## dj eastwood (23. Juni 2011)

Ist das der IXS in WILDBAD ?
Und GUTE Besserung !!


----------



## Marina (23. Juni 2011)

Nein, das Gap in Bmais. Den IXS kannst in meiner Galerie sehen.
Danke!


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. Juli 2011)

So hier noch was von mir


----------



## Marina (9. Juli 2011)

Jawoll, HT-Action geht steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (9. Juli 2011)

feine Bilder....ich hab auch noch was


----------



## Marina (11. Juli 2011)

Jawoll!!! 
ich hab auch noch was schönes zu verzeichnen, bin auf der Startseite


----------



## -N0bodY- (11. Juli 2011)

Und womit?  genau.... zurecht....  is auch nen cooles Foto.


----------



## EagleEye (12. Juli 2011)

Hier mal 2 Bilder von der Mega


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juli 2011)

das letzte Bild ist der HAMMER


----------



## Marina (1. August 2011)

Ein bisschen Bewegtbild 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiR5WqXVwjA"]âªFanes Enduro Babyâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Highsider (11. August 2011)

Teamfahrer Viktor Seboldt beim endurieren auf seinem Fanes:


----------



## KaiKaisen (11. August 2011)

Also wenn das noch unter Enduro fällt dann muss ich mir kein passenden Freerider suchen, dann hab ich gefunden  

Geiles Bild!


----------



## Marina (11. August 2011)

Tyyyyypische Endurotour 
Geht steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (12. August 2011)

Bei mir schauen die Endurotouren eher so aus  :


----------



## Nill (15. August 2011)

ok, ok ..... war dann doch nur ne Enduro Tour  Klasse Bilder ÜBER mir.

Und hier ein paar vom WE.
PS: OSTERNOHE ist SUPER !!!! Die Jungs da bauen wirklich geile Strecken !! RESPEKT !

Und wer scharf sehen kann: Mein Pudel dicht gefolg vom Fanes beim Kroko Sprung













EDIT:


----------



## ollo (17. August 2011)

Fanes  Art gerecht gehalten......


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2011)

Du siehst ja aus, wie ein echter Radfahrer...

;-)


----------



## axl65 (17. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Du siehst ja aus, wie ein echter Radfahrer...
> 
> ;-)



Mein lieber Guter,

der Ollo und icke,wir beiden alten Säcke,wir geniessen 
nochmal so richtig unsere Lebensabend !!!

Foto:will67
Rider:axl65 auf ALUTECH Pudel DH
Location:Leogang 2011






axl


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2011)

Äxl, alter Trailverweigerer...

Was geschieht?

Wenn das deine Versicherung wüsste ;-)

Freut mich, das der Gravity-Sektor dich assimiliert hat.
Ich für meinen Teil wäre das wohl nicht gefahren und werde es wohl leider dieses Jahr nimmer können...

2012 mal wieder im Harz oder sonstwo!?

Hell yeah ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (18. August 2011)

Nach den Vollgasfotos über mir (  ) mal etwas von der langsamen Sorte. 
Mein erstes Bikevideo mit Fanes -> http://video.mpora.com/watch/KXHW0cKrL/


----------



## axl65 (18. August 2011)

@zec: cooles Video !!!

ALUTECH Pudel DH beim TBA 2011


----------



## ollo (18. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Du siehst ja aus, wie ein echter Radfahrer...
> 
> ;-)





ja woll.....war dieses mal eine Oldmen Lenzerheide Abschiedsreise.... es ging nur um die Fotos nicht um irgendeine Platzierung 


@ Axl, 
sieht so aus als wenn Deine Bilder auch so gut geworden sind  ............bis bald im Bikepark im Wald


----------



## supasini (18. August 2011)

@Ollo & Axl: Jungens, ich bin SCHWER beeindruckt!
Das sieht so aus, als hätte ich die gefunden, die mir so nen Kram nächstes Jahr mal beibringen


----------



## ollo (18. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> @Ollo & Axl: Jungens, ich bin SCHWER beeindruckt!
> Das sieht so aus, als hätte ich die gefunden, die mir so nen Kram nächstes Jahr mal beibringen




Moin.....ja der Axl ist ein Richtiger Drop in and find out Fahrer geworden, nicht wieder zu erkennen und das Foto von vor 3 Jahren wo er eine 20 cm Stufe runter schiebt halte ich wohl besser unter Verschluss .......hier noch was zum Anzuckern


----------



## Frorider86 (18. August 2011)

Moin Olli...alte Hütte

Schick schick...da steht ja der lang angedachten Bikeparkrunde nichts mehr im Wege. Hoffe nur das ich nach knapp 4Monaten AFG mithalten kann

Schnieken Gruß aus der Voreifel


----------



## Kompostman (19. August 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Guter,
> 
> der Ollo und icke,wir beiden alten Säcke,wir geniessen
> nochmal so richtig unsere Lebensabend !!!
> ...



Wassn mit dir los alter Mann? Die Angst vor dem Tod verloren?? 
Ist ja sehr cool das Bild! Dicker Daumen hoch!




ollo schrieb:


> Moin.....ja der Axl ist ein Richtiger Drop in and find out Fahrer geworden, nicht wieder zu erkennen und das Foto von vor 3 Jahren wo er eine 20 cm Stufe runter schiebt halte ich wohl besser unter Verschluss



Da entsinne ich mich auch noch dran! Und auch daran wie scheizze ich damals im Vergleich zu heute gefahren bin....


----------



## axl65 (19. August 2011)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Wassn mit dir los alter Mann? Die Angst vor dem Tod verloren??
> Ist ja sehr cool das Bild! Dicker Daumen hoch!
> Da entsinne ich mich auch noch dran! Und auch daran wie scheizze ich damals im Vergleich zu heute gefahren bin....



Jetzt aber mal ehrlich mein lieber @Komposter,
an der Stelle runter zu laufen wäre doch viel gefährlicher
als zu fahren!!! 
Naja,je oller je doller!!!
Vom ängstlichen Tourenfahrer zum Bikepark-
dauerbesucher...!!!

Bis bald im Park!!!

axl

PSWill ist wirklich der beste Fotograf den man für 
lau dabei haben kann !!!


----------



## ollo (22. August 2011)

oh oh ....wenn das die Mutti wüßte was der Axl da bei den Klettergerüsten macht


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2011)

oh oh
Fällt er da vom Drop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (22. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> oh oh
> Fällt er da vom Drop?



das wäre im Allgemeinen der Richtige Ausdruck, Fallen.....besser gesagt Fahrend-Fallend im fließenden Übergang aber ohne zu stürzen........keine Flügel, kein Schrottiges Rotes Cape mit nem S drauf oder sonstige Hilfsmittel wie Seile oder Flaschenzüge, einfache Physik, etwas Geröhr vom Jü zusammengefügt, sowie Mut, Können, das richtige Augenmaß für Geschwindigkeit und etwas Fingerspitzengefühl zum Einleiten der richtigen Aktion zum richtigen Zeitpunkt *, dann könnte man Amateurhaft sagen, ja, gekonnt gefallen ansonsten spricht die Fachwelt hier im allgemeinen in Neudeutsch vom "Drop"  











* nicht zu vergessen wären da noch einige Begleitgesänge wie "fang mich doch im Ärmelloch sonst hau ich Deine Reisekasse auf den Kopf oder Angsthase Schnotternase begleitet vom Traust Dich ja doch nicht Reloop......" unschön aber was soll man machen wenn die Bikekumpels die Halbe Familie als Geiseln haben...........da spingt man(n) dann doch


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2011)

Ollo!
Froind!
Bruder!

Langsam rauchst du zuviel von dem Zeug...


----------



## timtim (22. August 2011)




----------



## zec (25. September 2011)

Fanes in da corner  :




Danke an Horst (lizard) fürs Foto


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. September 2011)

Sauber


----------



## pisskopp (26. September 2011)

grimmig


----------



## mane87 (26. September 2011)

Und noch ne Fanes:


----------



## Nill (18. Oktober 2011)

Und mal wieder ein Pudel 
Bikepark Braunlage 16.10
Das Ding rollt einfach


----------



## Peeeet (21. Oktober 2011)

und noch ein Pudel (FR), hier im Kleinwalsertal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (23. Oktober 2011)

Hossa, wat is'n dit für'n geiler Poserfred.


----------



## Peeeet (27. Oktober 2011)

Pardon, ca je ne comprends pas...!


----------



## Simak (28. Oktober 2011)

Peeeet schrieb:


> und noch ein Pudel (FR), hier im Kleinwalsertal....


nice shot!


----------



## Marina (1. November 2011)

I'm back


----------



## ollo (2. November 2011)

wo warste denn ??? 

Tolles Bild   .......ist es ein Fanes ??


----------



## Marina (2. November 2011)

Verletzungsbedingt doch für 4 Monate nun von der Bildfläche weg... aber ihr seid mich nicht los, muha 
Neiiiin, mein D422.
Eine Fanes würde meine Alutech-Familie komplettieren aber dafür fehlts am nötigen Kleingeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (2. November 2011)

Marina schrieb:


> Verletzungsbedingt doch für 4 Monate nun von der Bildfläche weg... aber ihr seid mich nicht los, muha
> Neiiiin, mein D422.
> Eine Fanes würde meine Alutech-Familie komplettieren aber dafür fehlts am nötigen Kleingeld





aber wer will dich denn loswerden  ......gibt doch immer tolle Action Fotos von Dir  ich kam nur auf die Fanes wegen dem Unterrohr Design, das schwarz mit dem Alutech T / Pfeil sieht gut aus*, falls meine Altersschwachen Augen mich da nicht Täuschen......weiterhin Gesunde Fahrt 


* die aktuellen Designs sehen toll aus.....wird zeit für neue Farben


----------



## Nill (2. November 2011)

Gutes Bild  im Gegensatz zu einer Handyfoto Qualität . ich will auch mal vor die linse!


----------



## Marina (2. November 2011)

Kommste her, darfste auch


----------



## pisskopp (2. November 2011)

ohhhhhh


----------



## Nill (2. November 2011)

GEIL !! 

Das hatte ich doch gehofft  Endlich mal gute Bilder 

Wo ? Wann? Wie?  Gerne auch per PN

Bring auch den Pudel mit


----------



## Wipp (3. November 2011)

@ Marina Welcome Back....ja super Bildqualität, und Action

Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs....


----------



## Marina (3. November 2011)

Sehr cool, sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## zec (3. Dezember 2011)

Mal ein Video: Fanes schockgefrostet in knusprig brauner Umgebung -> http://video.mpora.com/watch/ck7D3il8K/hd/


----------



## Nill (3. Dezember 2011)

schönes Bild am Ende.

Location ?


----------



## Silly (3. Dezember 2011)

Tolles Video, besonders die Ausrichtung der Cam, als du sie am Körper hattest, ist perfekt, Horizont super ausgemittelt.

Nur, wo? Wenigstens ungefähr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (4. Dezember 2011)

hier mal wieder ein Selbstprotrait. Den Fernauslöser im Mund...was ein Stress....


----------



## pisskopp (4. Dezember 2011)

Arsch


----------



## zec (4. Dezember 2011)

Danke, freut mich wenns Video gefällt. Entstanden ist es im Süden Österreichs.


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Januar 2012)

grad im Video bereich gefunden


----------



## Nill (2. Januar 2012)

Sehr geil ! Macht Lust sein bike raus zu holen und  dir mal hinterher zu fahren  ! 
Das lieb ist auch immer wieder gut in einem Video


----------



## Marina (3. Januar 2012)

Der lässts mal richtig gut knacken!


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Januar 2012)

DISCO DISCO 

Der mu0te nun sein,wenn ich schon knacken lese


----------



## KaiKaisen (5. Januar 2012)




----------



## Marina (6. Januar 2012)

Ja ne is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (6. Januar 2012)

mein lieblingspart in loose


----------



## zingel (8. Januar 2012)

saugeil!


----------



## Marina (8. Januar 2012)

Mal was gaaaanz gediegenes  Babe is back on track


----------



## zingel (8. Januar 2012)

Babe is gut im Licht!


----------



## thomas.h (12. Januar 2012)

Erste Ausfahrten auf La Palma:


----------



## RumbleJungle (13. Januar 2012)

Tolle Bilder! Die Galerie ist aber noch besser. Einfach nur - wow!

http://alpine-freeride.com/Wordpress/?p=1583


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (13. Januar 2012)

Traumhaft


----------



## Vogelsberger (13. Januar 2012)

Ich frage mich immer ob die Leute die Speigelreflex mit schleppen....meine Kompakte kriegt das nie so hin.


----------



## thomas.h (13. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank!

Die halben meiner Bilder sind wirklich mit einer Spiegelreflex geschossen (die Steve geschossen hat, u.a. wo das Fanes drauf ist), die anderen habe ich mit meiner Cam, einer Sony Nex (kompakte Cam mit Wechselobjektiven und DSLR Sensor) gemacht.


Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Marina (14. Januar 2012)

Und was für ein schöner Vorbau


----------



## blutbuche (14. Januar 2012)

@thomas :  !!!


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Januar 2012)

Dann trau ich mich auch mal....












GrÃ¼Ãe  Jan

â¬: Bilder einfÃ¼gen geh ich als nÃ¤chstes Ã¼ben...


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Januar 2012)

Wieder mal schöne Bilder von allen hier
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Wipp (5. Februar 2012)

hier noch was aus dem Herbst


----------



## Marina (6. Februar 2012)

Indoor Pumptrack Girls Day 







Und das ganze gibts auch in Bewegung:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpY0XV6RQhA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2012)

Wo ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (7. Februar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wo ist das ?



da wo man keine Dicke Jacke braucht beim Fahren 


@Marina

 tolles Bild, mit etwas Mystischer Stimmung 


ich brauch auch so eine große Garage


----------



## Marina (7. Februar 2012)

Das war bei den Indoor Pumptrack Days in Stuttgart Ost.
Leider kein permanenter Aufbau.

Hier ein paar Infos dazu: http://www.local-outerwear.com/newsreader/items/indoor-pumptrack-days-girls-day.html


----------



## Angstnippel (7. Februar 2012)

nichts gegen Sicherheit, aber FF find ich reichlich übertrieben bei den paar Wellen!
(Die BMXérin dahinter glaub auch!)


----------



## DerandereJan (7. Februar 2012)

Angstnippel schrieb:


> nichts gegen Sicherheit, aber FF find ich reichlich übertrieben bei den paar Wellen!
> (Die BMXérin dahinter glaub auch!)




.....ich finds genau SO gut...


----------



## Marina (7. Februar 2012)

Overdone schön und gut, aber 1. hab ich keine Halbschale und 2. fühl ich mich darin nicht wohl. Jedem wie er mag


----------



## User85319 (7. Februar 2012)

Kann ich total nachvollziehen, wenn ein Mädel ihr Gesicht besonders schützen will


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Februar 2012)

ich find den FF auch übertrieben!
würde aber auch eher mit FF als ganz ohne fahren


----------



## derAndre (8. Februar 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich find den FF auch übertrieben!
> würde aber auch eher mit FF als ganz ohne fahren



und ich dachte der Thread heißt "Alutech's in Action" und nicht "Belanglose Vorlieben von IBC-Usern"


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Februar 2012)

überlass halt das Denken anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (14. Februar 2012)




----------



## der-gute (14. Februar 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


>



ich find so verdrehte Bilder unschön...die Bäume sollte schon senkrecht stehen...sonst sieht es schnell nach "mehr schein als sein" aus


----------



## ollo (14. Februar 2012)

die wachsen so ....ich schwör, bei uns in der Gegend gibt es die auch


----------



## DerandereJan (14. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich find so verdrehte Bilder unschön...die Bäume sollte schon senkrecht stehen...sonst sieht es schnell nach "mehr schein als sein" aus



 geht mir genauso....

Wenn ich dann aber den Spaß in meinem Gesicht sehe, finde ich das Foto wieder sehr schön....

Grüße Jan


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Februar 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann aber den Spaß in meinem Gesicht sehe, finde ich das Foto wieder sehr schön....



Und darum geht es doch


----------



## thomas.h (10. März 2012)

Vom letzten We in Südtirol:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (11. März 2012)

Na den Kollegen kenn ich doch  Sehr coole Bilder!

Und hier ein bisschen Bewegtbild vom letzten Wochenende!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-KsNGjv9Pig


----------



## thomas.h (11. März 2012)

Haha, dann wart ihr das in der Gondel. Ich denk mir noch: "Na sowas, fahren ganz schön viele Mädels Alutech!" 
Wart ihr am Sonntag auch noch dort?

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Marina (11. März 2012)

Ja aber wir sind die 3 gefahren... oder besser wir haben uns auf ihr verfahren 
Ich hab an der Gondel auch schon gesagt "Kuck Carina, da is die geile Fanes!!" Die Welt ist eben klein


----------



## thomas.h (11. März 2012)

Marina schrieb:


> Ja aber wir sind die 3 gefahren... oder besser wir haben uns auf ihr verfahren
> Ich hab an der Gondel auch schon gesagt "Kuck Carina, da is die geile Fanes!!" Die Welt ist eben klein



Den 3er Weg? Was ist das denn für einer?

Jaja, die Welt ist ein Dorf - und in der Zeit ist eh mehr oder weniger fast jeder in Bozen!


----------



## Marina (11. März 2012)

Ja was das für einer ist, haben wir uns auch gefragt... Der Anfang war spitze, es hieß "fahrt einfach nach den Schildern!" haben wir gemacht... aber nach abgerissenem Schaltauge bei mir waren die Bergaufstücke und Straßen nur noch halb so komisch... wir standen dann vor einem Schild "3a/3b" ja da sind wir wohl falsch abgebogen mit 3a 
Am Ende kamen wir iiiirgendwann auf dem Berg am Ortsschild des Nachbarortes von Bozen an. Ende vom Lied im Tal: 20min zurückschieben zur Gondel 

Also lieber Finger weg von 3!


----------



## thomas.h (11. März 2012)

Haha, alles klar.
Wir haben das anders gemacht: Am Abend sind wir nach Meran zur Therme und Pizza, dann der Straße entlang und beim ersten Platz, wo wir schlafen konnten, stehngeblieben und geschlafen. Am Morgen sah man dann ein paar Berge rundherum und auf den schönsten haben wir mit dem Zeigefinger gedeutet, sind rauf und über einen supercoolen Trail wieder runter 

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## brozzomd (12. März 2012)

@Marina

Den 3er Weg, mit welcher Seilbahn seid ihr den rauf gefahren, waren
letztes Jahr da und sind den Ritten und den Jenesien Trail gefahren.

Vom 3er habe ich nichts gehört, wollen Ostern mal hin.


----------



## pisskopp (12. März 2012)

gääähn


----------



## ollo (12. März 2012)

pisskopp schrieb:


> gääähn




ja ja die Meiste Action findet wohl zur Zeit in den Kellern der Republick statt, alle am Schrauben


----------



## der-gute (12. März 2012)

nö

hier is 366 Tage Bikewetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (13. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> nö
> 
> hier is 366 Tage Bikewetter




FOTOS her


----------



## der-gute (13. März 2012)

wir fahren rad und fotografieren nicht...

dazu fahr ich grad zumeist das Fremdfabrikat.


----------



## Marina (13. März 2012)

Wir waren am Kohlern. Finger weg von der 3  Ab auf die 4a und rocken


----------



## thomas.h (17. März 2012)

Inzwischen zieht der Frühling auch bei uns schön langsam ein!


----------



## jan84 (17. März 2012)

Marina schrieb:


> Wir waren am Kohlern. Finger weg von der 3  Ab auf die 4a und rocken



Oder unter dem Lift runterstolpern .


----------



## Nill (17. März 2012)

@thomas.h: schönes Bild


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. März 2012)

@thomas.h  es geht wieder los!!!


----------



## thomas.h (18. März 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @thomas.h  es geht wieder los!!!



So ist es!

Und ein weiteres Bild aus der Reihe "Thomas postet den Alutech-thread voll":







Der Winter hat ganz schöne Spuren hinterlassen, überall lagen Bäume, Äste, Sträucher und Gestrüpp herum - was den Trail nicht gerade einfacher macht.


----------



## DerandereJan (18. März 2012)

Du siehst da tatsächlich nen Trail??

HAMMERbild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (18. März 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Du siehst da tatsächlich nen Trail??



Hallo,
vielen Dank!
Ob ich einen Trail sehe? Oh ja und ob! Die Kante ein Stückchen vorm Vorderrad!
Das ist eigentlich eine Spitzkehre, auf der genau der umgestürzte Baum liegt. Jetzt muss man unglücklicherweise die direkte Linie nehmen - und die ist etwas steiler, als es am Foto wirkt und mit dem lockeren Waldboden irre rutschig.

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Nasum (19. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, hier ein kleines Video von der Downhill-Strecke in Thale. War am We mit meinem Fanes dort. Ich hatte einen 2ten Mitfahrer, so eine kleine ekelhafte Fliege im Helm, man die wollte nicht verschwinden. Video ist unbearbeitet, werd ich die Tage noch nachholen wenn mein Programm dazu da ist.


----------



## ollo (19. März 2012)

na sauber  ist die Strecke in Thale ein wenig entschärft worden, habe sie noch ein wenig anders in Erinnerung


----------



## Nasum (19. März 2012)

Ja der Drop ganz am Anfang ist quasi weg und der Zielsprung ist kein Double mehr aber sonst alles beim alten. Leider haben sie aufgrund von Forstarbeiten 2 Wege quer über die Strecke gezogen deswegen sieht alles ein wenig anders aus,leider.Ich hoffe es wird mal zurück gebaut


----------



## RolfK (19. März 2012)

Herrlich 

Jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr, mit der Fanes nach Braunlage zu kommen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. März 2012)

Schöne Eindrücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (24. März 2012)

Scheint ja eine lustige Abfahrt zu sein. Zach finde ich nur, dass man da scheinbar ziemlich auf Fußgänger aufpassen muss?

Ich habe mal Rohmaterial vom letzten Sommer in ein kurzes Video verwandelt ->  http://video.mpora.com/watch/3HUwgjTYx/hd/


----------



## Marina (25. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlUkur1R_sY&context=C4aa0975ADvjVQa1PpcFOiZ2mnp1F3iKcWIKm5bH5EoYGcL76Qu5M="]Ladies Open Beerfelden 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Schee wars 

Zwar hängt am Anfang noch ein falscher Screen im Video, aber davon sehen wir mal ab


----------



## Ani (25. März 2012)

sieht nach spass aus  die musik ist aber schwer gewöhnungsbedürftig ;-)


----------



## DerandereJan (25. März 2012)

Marina schrieb:


> Ladies Open Beerfelden 2012      - YouTube



Sehr schön!

Und seeeehr geile Musik!


----------



## Nasum (25. März 2012)

Top Video, Musik ist ja immer Geschmacksache aber es gefällt


----------



## Marina (25. März 2012)

Dankeschön 
Der Tag war lustig und albern, also musste die Musik das auch sein 

Hier noch ein kleines Bild vom großen Drop (bin stolz wie Sau )


----------



## Koohgie (25. März 2012)

die dinger sind aber neu, oder? letztes jahr im oktober hab ich die noch nicht gesehen....


----------



## DerandereJan (26. März 2012)

Yep, haben fleissig gebaut die Jungs!


----------



## Nill (2. April 2012)

"Mitten" in Berlin mal wieder den Hund ausgeführt 

www.facebook.com/ndurolife


----------



## Nill (2. April 2012)

Und hier ist ein FANES sehr gut ab 5.12 min. zu sehen 
Leider nicht meins. 

[VIDEO=20036/h]LaPalma - never be a pro - JUST FUN ![/VIDEO]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (2. April 2012)

Cooles Video - macht Laune  . Das rote Fanes war ja auch schon hier in der Galerie zu sehen.

Letzten Samstag gabs mal eine Ausfahrt mit zwei Fanes (Oder ist die Mehrzahl gar Fanen oder Faneses *gg*?). Das Wetter war ein Traum, der Trail ebenso und das Fahrverhalten der Bikes leistete ihr übriges zu einem tollen Tag:


----------



## Nill (2. April 2012)

die Trails würde ich auch gerne mal runter fahren


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. April 2012)

schöne Videos

da kann ich leider nicht ganz mithalten mit meiner Feierabendrunde....


----------



## Piefke (2. April 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Und hier ist ein FANES sehr gut ab 5.12 min. zu sehen
> Leider nicht meins.


Rote Fanes mit weißer Gabel genau wie meins - naja fast


----------



## Marina (3. April 2012)

Weil doppelt besser hält, letztes Wochenende gleich nochmal Bozen =)


----------



## Nasum (3. April 2012)




----------



## Michael140 (4. April 2012)

ich glaub, ich muss auch mal nach Bozen.


----------



## sk8-ben (5. April 2012)

Sneak preview der neuen Rahmen des Team RUDEL
[ame="http://vimeo.com/39825622"]http://vimeo.com/39825622[/ame]


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. April 2012)

nice!!!

der weisse lenker überschreitet aber die auf deutschen strassen erlaubte breite oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (5. April 2012)

Mmh, die Farbe fetzt mal ordentlich - die Farbkombi hat mir schon bei GT sehr gefallen. Mich würde aber interessieren welche Rahmen das sind?


----------



## sk8-ben (5. April 2012)

Das ist der WC Keiler in etwas modifizierter Form.
Also das Unterrohr ist etwas hochgezogen, der Dämpferkäfig etwas eingedreht und einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel als das Serienmodell.


----------



## Marina (6. April 2012)

Sehr geil!
Vorallem mit der passenden Hose... vorbildlich


----------



## Marina (8. April 2012)

5 Fotos pro Wochenende... gute Quote =)

A little bit of racing


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. April 2012)

Netter Thread. In der Fanes Gallery lässt man sich gerade über Rahmengrößen und Reifen aus. 
Dann lieber Action. 










Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## RolfK (8. April 2012)

hast du mal bock auf ne kleine Runde bei dir im Deister? Ich war mit der Fanes noch nicht dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. April 2012)

Gerne. Woher kommst du?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## RolfK (8. April 2012)

Lemgo. Ist ca. 55min bis zum Nienstädter Pass, von da aus bin ich bis jetzt immer gestartet. War bis jetzt drei Mal dort, ob ich nen Trail wiederfinde, glaub ich nicht, ist schon fast ein Jahr her seit dem letzten Runde dort.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. April 2012)

Dann kennst du sicher auch exto ?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## RolfK (8. April 2012)

Nein, persönlich noch nicht.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. April 2012)

Afausl kommt auch aus lemgo und ist ab und zu hier. Schreib einfach ins Deister Forum wenn du Bock hast. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## RolfK (9. April 2012)

Jepp mach ich dann.

Jo Afausl kenn ich, da müssen zwei Lemgoer extra in den Deister fahren, um sich über den Weg zu laufen


----------



## thomas.h (13. April 2012)

Vom letzten Wochenende:


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. April 2012)

das 2. ist ja COOL


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. April 2012)

Jau. Spannende Location. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## sk8-ben (17. April 2012)

WC Keiler Team Rudel 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floindahouse (17. April 2012)




----------



## Marina (17. April 2012)

A little bit of racing in Barr


----------



## zec (29. April 2012)

"Trainingsstrecke" zum Üben und Verbessern meiner Spitzkehrentechnik - mit extra steil ;-) .


----------



## Frorider86 (29. April 2012)

Ich spreche dir hiermit offiziell mein Neid aus


----------



## Michael140 (29. April 2012)

Schöne Aussicht!


----------



## zec (29. April 2012)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Ich spreche dir hiermit offiziell mein Neid aus


Dankend angenommen   .




Michael140 schrieb:


> Schöne Aussicht!


Finde ich auch immer wieder. Dieses Jahr war ich leider zu spät unterwegs, denn ansonsten ist im Frühling fast der komplette Hang durch unzählige Erikas violett gefärbt.


----------



## Nasum (1. Mai 2012)

Nur ein kleines Bild von heute, mit der GoPro gemacht.


----------



## KaiKaisen (1. Mai 2012)

Nicht so cool wie die anderen...


----------



## Wipp (1. Mai 2012)

selbstportraits...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (4. Mai 2012)

Wildbad


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. Mai 2012)




----------



## Landus (4. Mai 2012)

Steinigt mich ruhig wegen der Schlechten Qualität, aber für ne normale Kompaktkamera isses nicht schlecht


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Mai 2012)

lieber "schlechtere" Bilder (sind ja nicht wirklich schlecht!) als keine!!!
Ochsenkopf?


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Mai 2012)

Schöne Seite wieder mal und da es ja um bewegte Schweinchen geht, hier mal ein paar ältere von meiner Sau, die im moment ein wenig vernachlässigt im Keller stehen muss Ich sage ihr aber jeden Tag, dass ihre Zeit auch wieder kommt und das quittiert sie mit einem zufriedenen Grunzen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## RolfK (5. Mai 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Ich sage ihr aber jeden Tag, dass ihre Zeit auch wieder kommt und das quittiert sie mit einem zufriedenen Grunzen




Ich bin nicht der einzigste, der mit seinem Bike redet - Puuhhh 


Schönes Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (6. Mai 2012)

Fotos von letzte Woche Sonntag aus Beerfelden, wenn auch nicht grad an der spektakulärsten Stelle...
Sehr spassig da, fahren wir bestimmt noch mal hin.


----------



## Marina (7. Mai 2012)

Sehr cool!!!


----------



## rsem (7. Mai 2012)

Tolle Kombination mit dem grünen Hintergrund.


----------



## Peeeet (15. Mai 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der einzigste, der mit seinem Bike redet - Puuhhh
> 
> 
> Schönes Video


 

Ne rede auch jeden morgen mit meinem Pudelchen!


----------



## mane87 (16. Mai 2012)

Noch ein Video vom letzten Jahr:


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Mai 2012)

gute Idee mit dem Bär


----------



## thomas.h (19. Mai 2012)




----------



## thomas.h (19. Mai 2012)




----------



## arise (20. Mai 2012)

man man man,...du mußt ja zeit haben !


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Mai 2012)

Fantastisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Mai 2012)

thomash. von dir kommen echt immer gute fotos in tollen bikerevieren. mein neid sei dir gewiss.


----------



## Nasum (20. Mai 2012)

Sehr geiles Bild


----------



## thomas.h (20. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank!

Von heute:





(kann mich nicht erinnern, das gefahren zu sein - aber das Foto der Einfahrt ist trotzdem schön  )


----------



## Marina (21. Mai 2012)

Dirtmasters vorbei, geile Zeit gehabt, ein paar Bilder auch im Sack:


----------



## checkb (23. Mai 2012)

Heute mein ALTES und NEUES CT eingerollert. 





Frühsport im Kiez

checkb


----------



## ollo (24. Mai 2012)

checkb schrieb:


> Heute mein ALTES und NEUES CT eingerollert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Männer Ü 40 entdecken die Spielplätze wieder ...... sport frei mein Lieber Checker


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Mai 2012)

Schöne Bilder hier und das CT von checkb ist da, wo es sich am wohlsten fühlt In einer Spielgrube Klasse Bild


----------



## Pudelreiter (26. Mai 2012)

Streicheleinheit für den Pudel:






Verfolgungsjagd auf der Evil Eye am Geißkopf:





Downhill Geißkopf:


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Mai 2012)

Pudelreiter schrieb:


> Streicheleinheit für den Pudel:



Ist das Hündchen brav, freut es das Herrchen
Schöne Eindrücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (26. Mai 2012)

Geile Bilder, Pudelreiter


----------



## Pudelreiter (26. Mai 2012)

@WilliWildsau: Hehe, für die 4te saison die er mittlerweile mit mir durchstehn muss/darf gibts natürlich auch immer wieder ne belohnung fürs Hündchen 

Danke fürs Lob


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Mai 2012)

Ein Alutech ist schon ein treuer Freund und deswegen hat meine Sau auch ihren festen Platz im Keller. Ich könnte sie gar nicht hergeben nach all unseren gemeinsamen Erlebnissen
Viel Spaß weiterhin
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Tob1as (30. Mai 2012)

Cheaptrick filmt oder wird gefilmt auf flowiger Strecke


----------



## firesurfer (2. Juni 2012)

Fanes in äktschn 
Gardasee, Sentiero di Ventrar im Mai 2012 ....


----------



## Eksduro (2. Juni 2012)

...ÜBERFOTO...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Juni 2012)

Die Kicker zum Drop könnte etwas steiler sein.


----------



## hnx (2. Juni 2012)

Wette die Landung ist auch nicht geshaped


----------



## Stratowski (4. Juni 2012)

Hier ein bisschen CT-ÄKschn in Finale-Slippery-Ligure:



Hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## ollo (4. Juni 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Die Kicker zum Drop könnte etwas steiler sein.



sieht eher aus wie ein Roadgap 

ich hätte schon beim runter laufen weiche Knie 

 Tolles Foto by the way


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Juni 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Wette die Landung ist auch nicht geshaped



Denke ich auch, die Amateure.

Das Foto gefällt mir sehr gut, gehört eigentlich in eine Abstimmung zum FdW.


----------



## Kor74 (6. Juni 2012)

Allein schon der Gedanke macht mir Angst.
Fanes in äktschn 
Gardasee, Sentiero di Ventrar im Mai 2012 ....[/QUOTE]


----------



## der-gute (6. Juni 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das Foto gefällt mir sehr gut, gehört eigentlich in eine Abstimmung zum FdW.



ja...nett is es.
aber alles andere als ein neues Motiv...


----------



## Wurzelmann (13. Juni 2012)

sk8-ben schrieb:


> WC Keiler Team Rudel 2012



Dem Rudel Team ist aber schon klar, dass Wildsäue nicht im Rudel leben, sondern in der Rotte, oder?


----------



## thomas.h (15. Juni 2012)

Vom verlängerten Wochenende:





Die Perspektive und das Objektiv haben aus einer grenzwertig steilen Felsplatte einen schönen Flow-Trail gemacht - aber das Panorama ist gut!


----------



## Wipp (16. Juni 2012)

schönes Bild....toller "flowtrail"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brozzomd (16. Juni 2012)

@thomas.h

...ich liebe es...


----------



## Osti (16. Juni 2012)

im Urwald


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juni 2012)

Sind das 650B?


----------



## Osti (16. Juni 2012)

Nee, good old 26"


----------



## Piefke (17. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sind das 650B?


Wer braucht schon diesen Schwachsinn???


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juni 2012)

War 1. Nur eine Frage, weil das bei der Perspektive den Anschein hatte und 2. Lasse ich mich zu einer solchen Aussage nur nach eigenem Test hinreißen


----------



## thomas.h (17. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> War 1. Nur eine Frage, weil das bei der Perspektive den Anschein hatte und 2. Lasse ich mich zu einer solchen Aussage nur nach eigenem Test hinreißen



Das will ich gar nicht! Wenns wirklich toll wär (27,5 vorne hat sicher auch Vorteile), dann stehst da ohne Reifenauswahl, Gabelauswahl, Schläuche und so weiter


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juni 2012)

Das ist doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, wenn es von der Industrie getragen/gepusht wird.....und neue Trends sind den Bike-Mogulen doch immer willkommen.....und wenn nicht, hat sich die ganze Diskussion ohnehin erledigt.

Bislang sind die meisten Kommentare dazu jedoch nur Vorurteile und keine Erkenntnisse.


----------



## thomas.h (20. Juni 2012)

Wallride






Quarterpipe mit Sprungschanze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (20. Juni 2012)

Absolut geil...wo warst du unterwegs?


----------



## thomas.h (20. Juni 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Absolut geil...wo warst du unterwegs?



Hohe Tauern, sehr cool! Wir haben da an den Felsformationen sicher über eine Stunde lang herumgeblödelt und Fotos geschossen...


----------



## Nasum (20. Juni 2012)

Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, die laden ein ja förmlich ein zum spielen.Klasse


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2012)

Was für geile Bilder....da werde ich hier im hohen Norden ganz sentimental 

Irgendwann wandere ich nochmal aus


----------



## thomas.h (20. Juni 2012)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich den Thread zu 70% ausfülle, ein ein Nosewheelie vom ersten Tag in ..... *trommelwirbel* ... in schwarzweiß! 






und was Schräges in Farbe:


----------



## VoikaZ (20. Juni 2012)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich den Thread zu 70% ausfülle...


Das is volkommen egal, Deine Bilder sind echt immer wieder ein Hingucker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Juni 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> im Urwald



auch im Gesicht 
was da los, so kennt man dich ja garnicht


----------



## zec (23. Juni 2012)

Neue Tour ausprobiert und ins Schwarze getroffen. Die tollen Lichtverhältnisse am Abend waren dann nur noch das Sahnehäubchen:


----------



## pisskopp (23. Juni 2012)

Nice,e


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. Juni 2012)

ein Traum...die Landschaft..die Freiheit..

es wird Zeit, dass mein Arbeitgeber mich von Hamburg zurück in die Berge schickt


----------



## User85319 (24. Juni 2012)

thomas.h und zec, ihr seid meine Idole <3


----------



## zec (26. Juni 2012)

Dankeschön  .

@Drahtesel89: Na dann mach deinem Arbeitgeber mal Feuer unterm Hintern  .


----------



## thomas.h (30. Juni 2012)




----------



## Nasum (5. Juli 2012)

So, kleine Action mit dem Fanes in Braunlage. Leider ist es nicht viel geworden da mein Arm dann kaputt war. Riss im Schulterknochen aber alles wird gut.


----------



## Dschiehses (5. Juli 2012)

"Maaan ey, seid ihr wahnsinnig...?!"


----------



## FreerideDD (5. Juli 2012)

Den Pudel hats von der Leine gerissen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (5. Juli 2012)

maan ey..... pffffff


----------



## mueslimann (5. Juli 2012)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> "Maaan ey, seid ihr wahnsinnig...?!"



Das ist schon auf einer ausgewiesenen (und für Fußgänger gesperrten) Bikeparkstrecke oder?
Falls ja, hätt ich halt angehalten den beiden noch gesagt, dass sie hier nicht laufen dürfen und dass das lebensgefährlich ist.
So wissen die vielleicht gar nicht, dass sie da auf einem gesperrten Weg unterwegs waren, gefährden den nächsten, sich selbst und denken am Ende vom Tag "diese scheiß rücksichtslosen Mountainbiker".
Nehmt euch in Zukunft die paar Minuten , ist dem Image zuträglicher, Flow war da ja eh raus.

Gute Besserung unbekannterweise.


----------



## Nasum (5. Juli 2012)

Danke, ja da sind mehrere große Schilder auf denen hingewiesen wird das dort eine Strecke ist. Ich hatte keinen Bock mich noch rum zu Ärgern da ich das Empfinden habe das es eh nix bringt, mal anders gesagt...ich habe die Hoffnung aufgegeben. Wenn ich mich da noch beschimpfen lassen muss (hat man leider nicht gehört auf dem Video) dann kann da schnell mehr passieren. Das kommt nicht gut für die Wanderer und für mich wahrsch. auch nicht.Deswegen fahre ich einfach weiter.

@FreerideDD   

Schöne Fotos, richtig schickes Bike.


----------



## Nasum (6. Juli 2012)

Noch ein Video mit Fanes und Friends in Thale, ein wenig Downhill.


----------



## zec (10. Juli 2012)

Kann man zwar schwer erkennen, ist aber ein Fanes *gg* . Wem das Foto gefällt, bitte "liken" - steht zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages.


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Juli 2012)

zec schrieb:


> Kann man zwar schwer erkennen, ist aber ein Fanes *gg* . Wem das Foto gefällt, bitte "liken" - steht zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1162917





Aber ist das auch fahrbar, oder war das nur eine Photo Op?


----------



## zec (10. Juli 2012)

Danke  . 
Also die Felspassage am Foto war komplett fahrbar.


----------



## Tob1as (12. Juli 2012)

Ist schön im Ötztal !


----------



## Marina (23. Juli 2012)

IXS Cup Bad Wildbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firesurfer (24. Juli 2012)

..is ein fanes...auch wenn kaum zu erkennen


----------



## firesurfer (24. Juli 2012)

und nochmal..immern noch ein fanes ....


----------



## Nasum (24. Juli 2012)

Die letzten 3 sind einfach Top


----------



## Maui (24. Juli 2012)

Äktschen gibts dann wieder am Wochenende wenn der Keiler beim WC in Val D'Isere startet 






Details 
FACEBOOK-Rudel
www.das-rudel.com


----------



## FreerideDD (24. Juli 2012)




----------



## ollo (25. Juli 2012)

ich bin mal so frei, weil es einfach das ist was wir doch alle wollen....... aber nur mit der Fanes ...... Riderin _Surftigresa _, Ort da wo die Megavalanche stattfindet und mehr dazu hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9725710#post9725710


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (25. Juli 2012)

Da waren glatt 2 schneller oben!


----------



## zec (26. Juli 2012)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Da waren glatt 2 schneller oben!


Die waren sicher mit leichteren Bikes unterwegs  .



Kann auch wieder was beisteuern - mit Selbstauslöser:


----------



## Wipp (26. Juli 2012)

und noch mal Mega


----------



## Nasum (26. Juli 2012)

Megageil


----------



## FreerideDD (4. August 2012)




----------



## thomas.h (5. August 2012)

2x Fanes über 3000 :





Und 1x allein:


----------



## Nasum (6. August 2012)




----------



## Splash (6. August 2012)

Super Bilder 

_(und schöner, farblich passender, Rucksack  )_


----------



## thomas.h (6. August 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> _(und schöner, farblich passender, Rucksack  )_




Danke!
... es wird dich freuen zu hören, dass das farblich passende T-Shirt sogar auch schon dabei war! Nur leider konnte ich es aufgrund des Wetters nicht auspacken...

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Nasum (7. August 2012)

Mit Fanes in Schulenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (12. August 2012)

So, endlich Ton in Ton:


----------



## Astaroth (13. August 2012)

Sehr schön @thomas.h


----------



## Nasum (13. August 2012)

@Thomas 

 Spitzenbilder


----------



## Landus (13. August 2012)

Tolle Bilder Thomas

Da kann ich leider nicht mithalten. Trotzdem hier mal ein paar Fanes-Schnappschüsse:


----------



## zec (15. August 2012)

Fanes im Stop-and-go-Verkehr *gg* :


----------



## Osti (15. August 2012)

tolles Video, tolle Musik!


----------



## thomas.h (15. August 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> tolles Video, tolle Musik!





Von heute:


----------



## Osti (15. August 2012)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Von heute:


----------



## zec (16. August 2012)

Danke, freut mich wenns gefällt. Wegen der Musik: War einer der seltenen Momente beim Videoschnitt, bei dem das erste Lied gleich gepasst hat - wenns nur immer so sein würde *gg* .

@Thomas: Geiles Panorama! Beim 2. Foto bin ich am Grübeln, wie die weitere Linie ausgesehen hat? "Einfach" die Direkte runter oder doch ein bissl gefinkelter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (17. August 2012)

zec schrieb:


> @Thomas: Geiles Panorama! Beim 2. Foto bin ich am Grübeln, wie die weitere Linie ausgesehen hat? "Einfach" die Direkte runter oder doch ein bissl gefinkelter?




Danke,
direkt wärs nicht gegangen, so gings weiter:


----------



## fastmike (17. August 2012)

auch mal den pudel ausgeführt


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (20. August 2012)




----------



## FreerideDD (28. August 2012)

heut ma durch die dresdner heide geradelt ......

wer sein Pudel liebt der schiebt ...


----------



## Peeeet (30. August 2012)

FreerideDD schrieb:


> *wer sein Pudel liebt der schiebt ... *




LIKE


----------



## Landus (8. September 2012)

Wildschweinchen in Action:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (8. September 2012)

Nur ein kleines Filmchen vom Fanes. Roadgap in Schulenberg. 3,90m hoch und 7m Weg. Ganz schön heikel.


2te Perspektive, 2ter Versuch.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (8. September 2012)

Geil! Und dicken Respekt!


----------



## Astaroth (9. September 2012)

Und das mit einer Fanes... Respekt


----------



## Peeeet (9. September 2012)

BIG Balls Dude, fett...


----------



## rsu (11. September 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Wildschweinchen in Action:


----------



## DerandereJan (11. September 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Nur ein kleines Filmchen vom Fanes. Roadgap in Schulenberg. 3,90m hoch und 7m Weg. Ganz schön heikel.



Komm dann aber nicht mit der "IchfahrenurForstwegeundkannmirdasGanzeüüüüberhauptnichterklären"- Geschichte...


----------



## MrEtnie (12. September 2012)

Die Fanes macht sich auch im Slopestyle von WiBe ganz gut. Ich arbeite noch daran, aber langsam bekomme ich ein Gefühl für Airtime:






Leider ist das Foto viel zu hell. Komisches Licht letzten Samstag...


----------



## Wipp (22. September 2012)




----------



## mogli.ch (24. September 2012)

Traumtrail 'Le Manie XX' in Finale Ligure...


----------



## lhampe (24. September 2012)

Mein Fanes auf dem Funride in Warstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (3. Oktober 2012)

Ein Bisschen Wildsau-Action von heute:













Das Schweinchen macht immer wieder Spaß wie Sau


----------



## JohnnyT (4. Oktober 2012)

Fanes am Lago, 601


----------



## Eksduro (5. Oktober 2012)

geiles bild 

hab zuerst zuweit runtergescrollt und die ortsangabe nich gesehen, dachte schon da muss ich ja jetzt mal direkt nachfragen wo in der wuppertaler umgebung so eine nette stelle zu finden ist


----------



## Banana Joe (5. Oktober 2012)

da ich mich in wuppertal nich auskenne bin ich montag den klingenpfad gefahren


----------



## PeterTheo (8. Oktober 2012)

sagt mal, ist das Fanes, mit passender Ausstattung natürlich, geeignet als "Park-Bike" / "Touren-Freerider" ?


----------



## Nasum (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin hauptsächlich im Park mit meinem Bike unterwegs, da kannste hüpfen, ballern, es geht alles. Ein richtig dickes Ding hab ich damit auch schon mitgenommen, du siehst, es geht eine Menge und es macht auch eine Menge Action mit.


----------



## PeterTheo (8. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Sprung. Was hast du verbaut Coil Dämpfer+Gabel?
Wie lange halten die Lager?


----------



## Nasum (8. Oktober 2012)

Vivid Air ist verbaut und eine Fox Van 180mm. Ich hab meinen Bock jetzt seit ziemlich genau einem Jahr und ich habe letzte Woche noch geguckt...alles Top, nix zu beanstanden.Die LAger laufen rund und alles ist bestens.


----------



## KungFuChicken (8. Oktober 2012)

Hängt euch doch bitte nicht an irgendwelchen fiktiven Kategorien auf... 

Kann man das Fanes im Park fahren? Ja, natürlich - man wird, wie mit jedem anderen tief+flach Enduro, auch dort Spaß haben. Kommt aber sicher auch auf den Park an. Ich würde mir dafür nur einen eigenen LRS zulegen. Das man nicht die Fahrwerksperformance eines Downhillers erwarten darf, ist hoffentlich jedem klar.

Kann man es als Tourenfreerider verwenden? Keine Ahnung, was verstehst du darunter? Hochtreten lässt es sich gut, bergab geht es wie erwähnt auch super.

Ich fahre mit dem Rad primär Touren und versuche auch des öfteren in den Park zu kommen und diesen Einsatzbereich deckt es gut ab (wie genung andere Bikes auch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (8. Oktober 2012)

Kategorien sind mir egal, irgendwie muss ich es ja beschreiben. Ich fahre mit meinem Stumpjumper Evo auch alles runter und rauf, einschl. so was wie DH in Winterberg oder Willigen, aber das teil hält das nicht lange aus, trotzt spez. LRS und 36er fox. Alle lager sind nach 1 Jahr hin. Daher meine Überlegung wie nahe kommt so ein Fanes an die Strassenlage eine Freeriders, bzw. wie satt liegt es. Und hält mich das Fanes aus? (ich 100 kg). 

Wenn nicht kauf ich mir lieber einen richtigen Freerider zum bergauf schieben.


----------



## wolfi (15. Oktober 2012)

is it a bird? is it a plane?
no it´s an elephant on a fanes
ich bin gestern das erste mal mit dem rad im bikepark gewesen.
nach einer gewissen eingewöhnungsphase ging es dann doch recht gut.
es fliegt halt doch etwas anders als meine alte sau...




gruß
wolfi


----------



## wildsau.com (15. Oktober 2012)

So ein paar Bilder von Südtirol im September. Mendelpass, Penegal, Mont Reon.....






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]



 

A Ghost


----------



## downhillsau (15. Oktober 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> is it a bird? is it a plane?
> no it´s an elephant on a fanes
> es fliegt halt doch etwas anders als meine alte sau...
> 
> ...



Wolfi alte Rakete,

jetzt willst du uns wohl erklären, dass Schweine fliegen können. Ne ne ne...ich dachte, die drehen sich nur um die eigene horizontale Achse wie damals beim Wildsau-Treffen.Ja ja, dein Trikot spricht Bände.

Grüße aus dem Harz vom Arschi


----------



## downhillsau (15. Oktober 2012)

Ein Bild von unserer gestrigen Enduro Tour im Harz.


----------



## wolfi (16. Oktober 2012)

he arschi du alte säge
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören.
bist du also ebenfalls noch markentreu
fährst du öfters im harz?
ich bin in der vergangenheit 2-3mal dort gewesen.
seeeehr geil!
ich würde da gerne mal mit locals fahren.
vielleicht ergibt sich mittelfristig ja mal was?
viele grüsse aus bielefeld
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (16. Oktober 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> h.......
> ich würde da gerne mal mit locals fahren.
> vielleicht ergibt sich mittelfristig ja mal was?
> viele grüsse aus bielefeld
> wolfi




da würde ich mit anhängen, eine Tour mit Arschi steht eh noch aus und jetzt wo das Fliegende Pinion da ist


----------



## wolfi (16. Oktober 2012)

Ok ollo,
damit ist zweistimmig beschlossen, dass der arschi eine schöne enduro tour für rüstige rentner organisiert:thumbup:
gruß, wolfi.


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## ollo (16. Oktober 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Ok ollo,
> damit ist zweistimmig beschlossen, dass der arschi eine schöne enduro tour für rüstige rentner organisiert:thumbup:
> gruß, wolfi.
> 
> ...




jaaaaaa  ............ ich hoffe er denkt an das Sauerstoffzelt und die Scharfe Schwester zur Wundversorgung wenn the flying Old men durch den Harz scheppern


----------



## hasardeur (16. Oktober 2012)

Ach Ollo, Du und der Harz, das wird doch nie was 

Darf ich als Jungvierziger auch schon mit? Ich fühle mich heute auch ein bisschen älter als sonst


----------



## downhillsau (16. Oktober 2012)

Na ihr seid mir welche. Ich merk schon, ne Wahl hab ich nicht oder? Ok,dann schließe ich mich den Fanes-Fahrern an...ach nee, soll ja andersrum sein...kriegen wir och hin.
Wir sind am Sonntag wieder auf den Harzer trails unterwegs. Wetter soll auch super werden. O2-Zelt braucht ihr im Wald eh nicht und falls doch, wird euch anstatt der scharfen Schwester ne feurige Hexe schon Beine machen. 
Also, Einladung steht!


----------



## downhillsau (16. Oktober 2012)

Um mal wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen, noch ein Bild von Sonntag. Danke an HenningHarzcore und Mr_Vercetti für die super Bilder


----------



## wolfi (16. Oktober 2012)

Super foto:thumbup:
Am kommenden we bin ich raus. Familiäre verpflichtungen.
Aber wenn ich darf, würde ich gerne später mal darauf zurück kommen
Viele grüße vom wolfi der jetzt gerade ohrensausen vom therapy? konzert hat...

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## ollo (17. Oktober 2012)

das mit den Verpflichtungen am WE geht mir genauso, soviel dann zu Ollo und der Harz ....... hm mal sehen 27/28.10. oder 3/4.11. liegt noch nichts an  


so ein bisschen Fliegen kann ich auch..... gerade in der Startphase


----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2012)

Immer dieselben Ausreden......


----------



## Chricky86 (21. Oktober 2012)

Erste Probefahrt(en) -hier jetzt in Stromberg aufm No Jokes Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwerter (24. Oktober 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Fanes am Lago, 601
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Oktober 2012)

schwerter schrieb:


> Leider war nach einem Unwetter der Einstieg zum 601 nicht zu meistern laut Aussage des netten Herrn vom Refugio.



 @schwerter
Wo er dich Vogel gesehen hat, hat er sich gedacht, dass der Radweg nach Arco für dich die bessere Variante wäre Hast du den gestrigen Abend eigentlich überlebt
Gruß in die andere Ecke des Affenkäfigs


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. Oktober 2012)

Federung wird vollkommen überbewertet:




krasse Sachen die der Kolege hier fährt, da hatten die meisten mit Federung Probleme


----------



## doriuscrow (27. Oktober 2012)

Krasse Felgen, die der Kollege da fährt ... 

... dem sackt wenigstens die Gabel nicht weg ...


----------



## hasardeur (27. Oktober 2012)

Sehen aus, wie Trial-Felgen. Vielleicht sogar 24"?


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Oktober 2012)

sind Trial-Felgen, aber 26ér 
die Gabel hat aber die Einbauhöhe einer Federgabel....


----------



## Wipp (3. November 2012)

Saisonabschluss Winterberg - Fanes läuft


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (3. November 2012)

Sehr schöne Actionpics


----------



## schwerter (4. November 2012)

Nicht schlecht was das Fanes so alles wegschluckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (8. November 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> sind Trial-Felgen, aber 26ér
> die Gabel hat aber die Einbauhöhe einer Federgabel....



Welche Gabel ist das? Waer was fuers Arbeitsradel. Die meisten Starrgabeln sind weit unter 500mm Einbauhoehe...


----------



## HTWolfi (9. November 2012)

Brausa schrieb:


> Welche Gabel ist das? Waer was fuers Arbeitsradel. Die meisten Starrgabeln sind weit unter 500mm Einbauhoehe...



Sieht mir nach einer Instigator von Surly aus:
http://surlybikes.com/parts/instigator_fork
Habe die auch in einem HT.

Hatte auch schon mal über ein 29" nachgedacht, die hat noch etwas mehr Bauhöhe.
http://surlybikes.com/parts/krampus_fork
Wird aber mein alter GT Zaskar Rahmen eventuell _krumm_ nehmen ...


----------



## Saddamchen (9. November 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach einer Instigator von Surly aus:
> http://surlybikes.com/parts/instigator_fork
> Habe die auch in einem HT.
> 
> ...


Das einzige was deine Rahmen krumm macht ist deine Ranze!!!!


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. November 2012)

Brausa schrieb:


> Welche Gabel ist das? Waer was fuers Arbeitsradel. Die meisten Starrgabeln sind weit unter 500mm Einbauhoehe...



ich könnt dir nur sagen das es eine Surly ist,  so wie es @HTWolfi geschrieben hat


----------



## wildsau.com (20. November 2012)

[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Neulich wieder auf dem Trail mit Rossifumi. Etwas frisch bei ca. 4-0 Grad, dafür hat sich die Sonne durch den Nebel dann doch noch blicken lassen


----------



## Nasum (20. November 2012)

Das erste und dritte Bild sind der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (21. November 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24892



Der zweite bin ich auf einer Fanes, 7-8m Double ca. 3m zu weit ins Flat. 
Das Bike hats überlebt


----------



## Nasum (21. November 2012)

Yeah, wo wart ihr da? Nicht zufällig im Deister?


----------



## Spacetime (21. November 2012)

Jo waren letzten Samstag mit dem Trailslave aufm neuen Grab


----------



## Nasum (21. November 2012)

Top


----------



## wildsau.com (21. November 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Das erste und dritte Bild sind der Hammer




Danke, ist auch in der engeren Auswahl zum Foto der Woche. Stimmt ab wenn ihr ein Fanes auf der Startseite sehen wollt   !

Http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1259731


----------



## wildsau.com (21. November 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24892
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dschiehses (24. November 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24892
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Legendär... wie du es gefeiert hast den ganzen Tag 

Seid ihr heute auch wieder da? Ich bin um 10:30 am Waldkater....

Grüße, die andere schwarze Fanes von letzter Woche...


----------



## Spacetime (24. November 2012)

Hehe danke und Grüße nach Braunschweig 
Nächstes Wochenende wenn das Wetter hält starten wir wieder in den dreister


----------



## Dschiehses (24. November 2012)

Klingt vernünftig...


----------



## FreerideDD (24. November 2012)

auf zwei rädern runter fahren kann doch jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurophin (5. Dezember 2012)

Adventsride vom Sonntag


----------



## zec (11. Dezember 2012)

Lustiger "Makro-Effekt"  . Ich nehme an nicht so fotografiert sondern später am PC bearbeitet?

Ich habe was noch vom Sommer. Mal ein Videoexperiment von mir. Weder fancy Musik, noch raffinierte Schnitte oder viele unterschiedliche Perspektiven. Sondern "nur" ein geiler Flowtrail mit natürlichen Geräuschen. 
Kann langweilig werden, muss aber nicht ;-) .


----------



## RolfK (11. Dezember 2012)

Goil!!! 

So wie es ist, ist es genau richtig 


Wo bist du denn da unterwegs? Wenn du hast, würd ich gern den GPS-Track haben wollen


----------



## FreerideDD (11. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Endurophin (12. Dezember 2012)

Lustiger "Makro-Effekt"  . Ich nehme an nicht so fotografiert sondern später am PC bearbeitet?

Ich habe was noch vom Sommer. Mal ein Videoexperiment von mir. Weder fancy Musik, noch raffinierte Schnitte oder viele unterschiedliche Perspektiven. Sondern "nur" ein geiler Flowtrail mit natürlichen Geräuschen. 
Kann langweilig werden, muss aber nicht ;-) . 

Jeap die Pix sind am PC nochmal durchgegangen. Ich mag es nochmal Tiefe und das gewisse etwas aus den Bildern raus zu holen. Ich hoffe das ich nächtes Jahr mal einer guten DSLR Cam komme.


----------



## slash-sash (12. Dezember 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Goil!!!
> 
> So wie es ist, ist es genau richtig
> 
> ...



Da würde ich mich anschließen. Wobei ich keine GPS-Gerät habe und keine GPS Daten bräuchte. Aber wo es ist, würde ich schon gerne wissen


----------



## zec (13. Dezember 2012)

@RolfK und slash-sash: Da ich Trails immer "oldschool" mit Landkarte und Co raussuche, habe ich keine GPS-Tracks. Das Wegerl ist bei mir in Kärnten - genauer sag ich es nicht, da eben nicht legal und die Situation mit den Grundbesitzern eh schon angespannt genug ist. Aber wenns mal in der Gegend seids können wir gerne eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt angehen.


----------



## slash-sash (13. Dezember 2012)

Super und Danke. Kann ich voll verstehen, denn ich kenne die Situation.
Können wir gerne machen. Wird aber wohl ein wenig dauern  liegt ja noch Schnee.
In Lippe doch noch nicht, oder?!


----------



## wolfi (13. Dezember 2012)

Doch doch! je nach lage so 10 - 15 cm.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tob1as (13. Dezember 2012)

was Kleines für die HT Quote


----------



## derAndre (14. Dezember 2012)

das kannste auch im BOB Thread einstellen. Die Gabel ist im Anschlag oder schaut das nur so aus?


----------



## Tob1as (15. Dezember 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> das kannste auch im BOB Thread einstellen. Die Gabel ist im Anschlag oder schaut das nur so aus?



Danke für den Hinweis auf den coolen Thread !
Ja ist durch (auf dem Bild schon wieder etwas ausgefedert),
bei dem Schnee hab ich nicht so aufs graziöse Abfedern geachtet.


----------



## FreerideDD (16. Dezember 2012)




----------



## derAndre (16. Dezember 2012)

Das Hündchen sieht nicht nur geil aus, es scheint gern zu springen und zu fliegen.


----------



## FreerideDD (16. Dezember 2012)

ich liebe der gerät .. so agil ... und liegt echt gut in der luft ... 

finde es echt ein gelungenes rad auch wenns nen eingelenker ist ... wenn man ueberlegt wie lang der schon gebaut wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peeeet (20. Dezember 2012)

FreerideDD schrieb:


> ich liebe das gerät .. so agil ... und liegt echt gut in der luft ...



DITO


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Dezember 2012)

So nachdem ich gestern meinen Fanes Rahmen mit Bremsen upgrade zurückbekommen habe, (super gelaufen das ganze!!!) ist die. geplante Ausfahrt heute im Schneematsch versunken.
Deswegen hier noch ein paar Pics aus "besseren" Tagen""






[/url] 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## Astaroth (21. Dezember 2012)

Geile Pic´s @Saddamchen das schreit ja förmlich nach Sommer.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Dezember 2012)

Top


----------



## schwerter (22. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schöne  Fanes Bilder.


----------



## Hansharz (23. Dezember 2012)

Druckstufe?


----------



## Dampfsti (26. Dezember 2012)

Jungfernfahrt heute morgen bei Regen... 
Geil die Fanes

Sorry für die schlechte Quali, der interne Speicher meiner Cam ist viel zu langsam und die Speicherkarte ist leider verreckt.


----------



## Michael140 (26. Dezember 2012)

Und so schön weihnachtlich in dem rot


----------



## Landus (26. Dezember 2012)

Sehr hübsch, pass auf, dass die Style-Polizei das Schutzblech net sieht


----------



## Frorider86 (27. Dezember 2012)

...LAAAALÜÜÜÜÜ LAAAAA LAAAAA die Stylepolizei ist da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (27. Dezember 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch, pass auf, dass die Style-Polizei das Schutzblech net sieht


 
Da wo ich gestern gefahren bin, hats des Schutzblech gebraucht
Wollte mich und meinen Rucksack net unbedingt megamäßig einsauen
Ausserdem Treff ich auf meiner Hausrunde für gewöhnlich niemanden

Der Kotflügel ist schon wieder gut versteckt, das findet netmal die beste SOKO "Style"


----------



## Astaroth (27. Dezember 2012)

@Dampfsti welchen Helm hast du bei den Fotos auf dem Kopf?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Dezember 2012)

Schickes  Radel ,aber wer denkt eigentlich, dass Hochstarterbilder gut aussehen würden?


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Dezember 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @_Dampfsti_ welchen Helm hast du bei den Fotos auf dem Kopf?


 
Giro Feature... Superbequem die Mütze



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Schickes  Radel ,aber wer denkt eigentlich, dass Hochstarterbilder gut aussehen würden?


 
Tja Hochstarterbilder sind was für welche die keinen Wheelie fahren können und sehen in der Tat sch**** aus.

Wenn du wüsstest was ein Backwheelhop ist, würdest du nicht von nem "Hochstarter" reden.  
Also erst denken, dann schreiben

So, jetzt aber wieder her mit den BILDERN!!!!
Ist ja hier schließlich eine Galerie.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Dezember 2012)

Da hat jemand aber eine dünne Haut. Mir ist der Unterschied durchaus bewusst....


Dampfsti schrieb:


> Giro Feature... Superbequem die Mütze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael140 (27. Dezember 2012)

Egal wie ihr es nennt. Es nutzt die Reifen unterschiedlich ab! Wenn der jü das so gewollt hätte, dann gäbe es das fanes als Einrad! ;0)


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Januar 2013)

@Saddamchen
Richtig klasse Bilder
 @Dampfsti
Ich mag Hochstarter-Bilder und bei dir sieht man, dass dein Fanes auch bewegt wird und das Schutzblech fahr ich manchmal auch

und da es um Alutech's in Action geht, mal ein paar ältere bewegte Bilder mit meiner geliebten Hardride, die im moment ein wenig schmollend im Keller steht und immer neidisch aufs Hackengas schaut, da sie doch sehr vernachlässigt wird Aber es kommen auch wieder die anderen Tage

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @Saddamchen
> Richtig klasse Bilder
> @Dampfsti
> Ich mag Hochstarter-Bilder und bei dir sieht man, dass dein Fanes auch bewegt wird und das Schutzblech fahr ich manchmal auch
> ...



Salve Willi, 
deine alten Vid's sind immer wieder geil! Allerdings habe ich den "Yeti" vermisst.

Da Action Thread, von mir auch ein Alutech Vid eines Alpen Wochenendes im September.
Bis 6:13 sind nur zwei Fanes in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum beobachtet worden. Dann hat sich noch ein Nicolai und ein Radon eingeschlichen. Aber als toleranter Alutech Fahrer toleriert man auch Randgruppen und schneidet sie nicht aus dem Film!!


----------



## goflo (2. Januar 2013)

Heftiges Gelände 
Wo war denn das, wenn man fragen darf?

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus. Fahrtechniktraining extrem 

Gruss Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (2. Januar 2013)

Schönes Video 

Aber mal ehrlich...haste nicht ein bissl Schiss bei den langen Leitungen, also ich würde schon behaupten: irgendwo hängen zu bleiben. Busch, Knie oder gar am eigenen Pedal?  

...happy new year and ride on !


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2013)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Schönes Video
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich...haste nicht ein bissl Schiss bei den langen Leitungen, also ich würde schon behaupten: irgendwo hängen zu bleiben. Busch, Knie oder gar am eigenen Pedal?
> 
> ...happy new year and ride on !


Lange Leitungen?? Höchstens bei den Fahrern!!!
Ne! Hast vollkommen recht! Leitungen sind mittlerweile passend gekürzt. Nur die Reverb muss noch "beschnitten" werden. Hatte mit meinen X0 Bremsen noch ein Garantie Thema offen und wollte deshalb nicht daran rumbasteln bis das geklärt war. 
Salve
Bernd


----------



## Frorider86 (2. Januar 2013)

Hehe ok 

...wollt auch nur´n bissl stänkern


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Januar 2013)

@Saddamchen
Der Yeti ist hier extra nochmal neu geschnitten So oft ist er ja auch nicht auf dem MTB im Pott anzutreffen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Januar 2013)

Doppelpost


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @Saddamchen
> Der Yeti ist hier extra nochmal neu geschnitten So oft ist er ja auch nicht auf dem MTB im Pott anzutreffen
> Gruß aus dem Pott!


HAhaha 2:42-2:45 !!! Die Mähne!! Könnte ich mich immer wieder wegschmeißen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radiKarl (3. Januar 2013)

Mein kleiner Beitrag:


----------



## fastmike (4. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues allen ALUTECH-Ridern


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Januar 2013)

Les Gets ist immer wieder schön zu sehen und auch klasse gefahren
und hier noch ein paar alte Bilder, wo mein kleines Schweinchen noch genügend Auslauf hatte
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Peeeet (9. Januar 2013)

fastmike schrieb:


> Frohes Neues allen ALUTECH-Ridern




danke dir/euch natürlich auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




happy new season 2013


----------



## Maui (9. Januar 2013)

wär doch mal Zeit für Alutech als  Foto des Monats oder?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/24


----------



## Dampfsti (12. Januar 2013)

Hier auch mal wieder ein kleines Bildchen von mir und meiner Fanes...

Die Cam war leider etwas langsam  mit dem Belichten, darum etwas unscharf...


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Januar 2013)

Ich finds trotzdem richtig geil!


----------



## fastmike (13. Januar 2013)

url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/793306]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]Winterzeit


----------



## fastmike (13. Januar 2013)

Winterzeit


sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Januar 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich finds trotzdem richtig geil!


 

Wars auch,  Danke

  @fastmike 

Coole Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

Mal wieder ein wenig Ääktschn

Wenn scho sonst net viel los is in dem Thread


----------



## Ghost.1 (3. Februar 2013)

echt geil, glaub so nen drop werd ich mich in 5 jahren noch net trauen ...

muss da wohl mal mit zum üben


----------



## zec (9. Februar 2013)

@Saddamchen: Wirklich gut gefahren - da sind ein paar heftige Stellen dabei. Macht auf jeden Fall Lust auf den nächsten "Hochtourensommer".

 @Dampfsti: Da habt ihr aber ein schönes Übungsgelände. Nur die Linienwahl im Video kann ich nicht immer nachvollziehen  .


Ich habe auch wieder was Neues. Wobei "Neues" - ist eine Tour vom letzten Sommer gemeinsam mit Herwig. Bericht und Fotos gibt es hier -> https://www.radlager-graz.at/2013/01/der-frosch-der-brunnen-der-berg-und-wir-gailtaler-alpen/


----------



## RolfK (9. Februar 2013)




----------



## Dampfsti (9. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> @_Dampfsti_: Da habt ihr aber ein schönes Übungsgelände. Nur die Linienwahl im Video kann ich nicht immer nachvollziehen  .
> 
> 
> Ich habe auch wieder was Neues. Wobei "Neues" - ist eine Tour vom letzten Sommer gemeinsam mit Herwig. Bericht und Fotos gibt es hier -> https://www.radlager-graz.at/2013/01/der-frosch-der-brunnen-der-berg-und-wir-gailtaler-alpen/


 
Hmm ich auch nicht
Aber manchmal macht einem das Gleichgewicht eben doch einen Strich durch die Rechnung


Schöne Tour seit ihr da gefahren...
So ne kleine Hochtour steht bei mir diesen Sommer auch mal auf dem Plan.


----------



## FreerideDD (9. Februar 2013)




----------



## thomas.h (9. Februar 2013)

Mein Jahresrückblick 2012:





klick aufs Bild oder hier: http://alpine-freeride.com/Wordpress/?p=551


----------



## Wipp (15. Februar 2013)

@thomas.h - wundervolle Eindrücke die du da sammelst.....

ich hab mal einen Könner auf meinen DDU Team Sonderbau gesetzt und ihn damit durch die Halfpipe gejagt....Am Rad liegts nicht das ich das nicht auch kann. .....fotografieren klappt aber


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (26. Februar 2013)




----------



## Rines (27. Februar 2013)




----------



## schwerter (27. Februar 2013)

Mal wieder richtig schöne Fanes Action Bilder  @DerandereJan: Toller Aufbau, schaut sehr geil aus


----------



## ollo (27. Februar 2013)

@Rines

 da freut man sich wieder auf den Sommer


----------



## Rines (27. Februar 2013)

Ja auf  jeden fall ;-) Foto ist letzte Woche auf Teneriffa entstanden  22grad und Sonnenschein.


----------



## ollo (27. Februar 2013)

Rines schrieb:


> Ja auf  jeden fall ;-) Foto ist letzte Woche auf Teneriffa entstanden  22grad und Sonnenschein.



dassssss jetzt noch zu schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (2. März 2013)

Nachdem bei uns zur Zeit eher Skifahren angesagt ist, mal zwei ältere Fotos. Eines von letztem Sommer und das zweite Foto entstand auf der "Jungferfahrt" meiner Fanes  .




Foto von Horst Gamsjäger -> http://silly-lines.blogspot.co.at/




Foto von Martin Oman (ribisl)


----------



## LockeTirol (3. März 2013)

Nicht wirklich in action, aber danach. Heute die kurze erste Ausfahrt für mich mit der Fanes und meinem Kollegen Marco mit neuem Enduro Evo. Beide Bikes sehr vielversprechend! Leider haben wir wirklich noch zuviel Schnee. Hoffentlich gehts nächsten Wochenende mal nach Bozen


----------



## lhampe (4. März 2013)

@Rines
da haben wir ja einen identischen Fuhrpark. Find ich Lustig.


----------



## Rines (4. März 2013)

Ach wie gut... Du hast Geschmack ;-) 

p.s. wollte mein Tues auch noch "anpinseln" , deins sieht super aus


----------



## LockeTirol (24. März 2013)

Erste Ausfahrt mit der neuen Fanes in Bozen


----------



## zec (24. März 2013)

Ha, den großen Felsen am oberen Foto kenne ich gut. Freue mich schon, wenns das nächste Mal nach Bozen geht.
Das untere Foto entstand am Kohlern-DH, oder?


----------



## LockeTirol (24. März 2013)

Genau. Es fehlt noch ein bisschen der Style so früh im Jahr


----------



## zec (24. März 2013)

Kann ich nachvollziehen - habe auch die ersten kürzeren Touren hinter mir und neben der Kondition ist auch der Style im Winter auf der Strecke geblieben ;-) . Wobei ich den Sprung (bzw. eigentlich sollte es ja ein Roadgap sein) noch nie genommen habe. Fühle mich am Boden wohler als in der Luft.


----------



## LockeTirol (24. März 2013)

Das Roadgap ist kein Ding. Selbst relativ langsam passiert da nix mit so einem Bike. Ich bin aber auch nicht so der Stuntman...


----------



## firesurfer (31. März 2013)

erstes wochenende im märz....in der umgebung 







dieses wochenende....in der umgebung...gleicher trail 
schneeeeeeeeeee 






sooooooooooooommmmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (1. April 2013)

Ha, das kenne ich - bei uns war das Tauwetter auch gerade voll im Gange. Leider hatte da ein fettes Tief etwas dagegen und somit hats die letzten Tage immer wieder geschneit. Naja, man macht also das Beste draus und geht einfach im Schnee biken. Auf tiefer gelegenen Südhängen gehts schon halbwegs gut und somit haben Herwig und ich gestern unsere erste Tour auf seinem Hausberg gemacht. Unsere Kondition ist zwar voll am Sand, aber es war trotzdem eine Gaude  .


----------



## LockeTirol (1. April 2013)

Das ist ja echt furchtbar!!

Bei uns war es heut etwas netter und Schnee nur oberhalb von 1200hm


----------



## zec (2. April 2013)

Ha, von Schnee nur oberhalb von 1200m können wir derzeit nur träumen - bei uns hats teilweise noch im Tal genug von dem Zeug.
Finde es aber arg, dass es in Kärnten scheinbar viel mehr Schnee hat als in Tirol.


----------



## Astaroth (9. April 2013)

Meine Fanes und Ich heute in Action

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgV1X-X5iPc"]Hometrail Waldkirchen - YouTube[/nomedia]

wie kann man hier Videos direkt einbinden?


----------



## zec (9. April 2013)

Interessante Kameraperspektive - werde ich mir merken. Nur beim Pedalieren schauen die Beine recht lustig aus  .
Aber der Trail, bzw. die Umgebung gefällt mir sehr gut: Die ganzen Steine neben dem Weg laden ja geradezu ein zum "Trail-Trialen".


----------



## RolfK (9. April 2013)

Netter Trail


----------



## Astaroth (10. April 2013)

war mein erster versuch mit der GoPro, und ja die beine sehen tatsächlich lustig aus


----------



## Dampfsti (15. April 2013)

Endlich mal wieder ein Bild ohne Schnee unter den Rädern und langen Klamotten


----------



## wolfi (15. April 2013)

@ dampfsti:

sehr geiles bild! welche ecke ist das am lago? müsste auf der limone seite etwas südlicher sein, oder?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (15. April 2013)

Das Kaff unten ist Limone


----------



## slash-sash (15. April 2013)

Jippie und das ganze wieder in 2 Wochen Ick freu mir so


----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2013)

Ist denn jemand über Pfingsten am Gardasee? Wir sind vom 16. bis 20. Mai in Torbole.


----------



## schueffi (16. April 2013)

schade bin eine Woche später dort....
Hat schon jemand von euch den Altissimo oder den Tremalzo mit der Fanes erklommen? Sind ja doch über 2000hm. Bin schon das Sechste mal am Lago aber vorm Tremalzo Uphill hab ich noch immer großen Respekt.


----------



## zec (16. April 2013)

Und ich bin voraussichtlich eine Woche davor dort  .

  @Dampfsti: Das am Foto ist dann anscheinend die "Männerlinie" - möglichst nahe am Abgrund vorbei  ?


----------



## Dampfsti (16. April 2013)

zec schrieb:


> @_Dampfsti_: Das am Foto ist dann anscheinend die "Männerlinie" - möglichst nahe am Abgrund vorbei  ?


 
Naja, war auf dem Trail nicht die "tiefblickendste" Linie, aber das beste Foto
War einfacher zu fahren als es aussieht, nur bei der abgrundtiefen Aussicht rückt man lieber etwas weiter zurück als unbedingt sein muss

Hat auf jeden Fall ganzschön geflasht der Lago Trip mit der Fanes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (17. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Das Kaff unten ist Limone


Kurz OT:
Bin im August unten... 
kannst du was zu deiner Tour auf der dieses (geile) Bild entstanden ist sagen. Aneinanderreihung der Wege / evtl. ein gps track? Ich vertraue einfach mal drauf, wo du lang gefahren bist war es nicht langweilig....


----------



## Birk (17. April 2013)

Ein paar Fotos vom letzten Urlaub. Nicht ganz so viel Action, da die Gopro mehr benutzt wurde als die Kamera.


----------



## Rines (18. April 2013)

Wenigstens in der Pfalz war schönes Wetter


----------



## zec (18. April 2013)

Dieser Teil der Pfalz erinnert mich an Kroatien  . Scheint da aber ein netter Spielplatz/Übungsgelände zu sein.


----------



## Chricky86 (19. April 2013)

Hab meine Fanes mal über die Flowtrails in Ottweiler und Stromberg gejagt 























Ein absoluter Traum das Bike


----------



## KungFuChicken (22. April 2013)

Nicht der beste Style, nicht die schönsten Fotos, aber ein schöner Sonntagnachmittag im Wienerwald


----------



## Rines (23. April 2013)

Eigentlich keine Action, aber ich war mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## wolfi (23. April 2013)

wow... super bild!
toll!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## zec (23. April 2013)

Hach schön - durchwegs gute Fotos hier in den letzten Tagen. Man sieht, dass der Frühling endlich da ist.


----------



## ollo (24. April 2013)

Rines schrieb:


> Eigentlich keine Action, aber ich war mal wieder unterwegs





sieht aus wie die Kästeklippen im Harz ....... und wenn sie es nicht sind  wird es Zeit das ich da mal wieder hinkomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (24. April 2013)




----------



## Rines (24. April 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> sieht aus wie die Kästeklippen im Harz



Bingo 100 Punkte


----------



## Wurzelmann (30. April 2013)

Rines schrieb:


> Bingo 100 Punkte



Glück gehabt, Ollo, Du kannst daheim bleiben


----------



## Rines (30. April 2013)

Und alle guten Dinge sind 3


----------



## -N0bodY- (30. April 2013)

Das oberste von den 3 gefällt mir irgendwie am besten.
Schaut auch nach ner Menge Spaß aus die Abfahrt.


----------



## Rines (30. April 2013)

Das Obere ist aus Garmisch und die 2 unteren aus Teneriffa. Nächste Woche gibt es  hoffentlich Nachschub ;-)


----------



## ollo (1. Mai 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Glück gehabt, Ollo, Du kannst daheim bleiben



ja ich bin auch Saufroh das ich richtig lag ....... ist mir echt zu Gefährlich die Gegend, Steine, Felsen, Sand, Tannennadeln und und und


----------



## zec (3. Mai 2013)

Am Mittwoch stand gemeinsam mit ribisl wieder der Erika-Trail am Programm: Die Fahrtechnik hinkt noch ein wenig hinterher, aber es wird  .











Ist zwar kein Alutech, aber ein schönes Foto:


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Mai 2013)

@zec geile Bilder 

Von mir auch mal wieder was mit ein wenig Action...

Leider macht mir beim zusammenschneiden das Schnittprogramm nen ziemlichen strich durch die Bildquali, drum gibts die Schnipsel unbearbeitet


Ziemlich Fehlerfrei aber leider mit etwas bescheidener Kameraausrichtung

Und noch ein winziger Jump...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (17. Mai 2013)

Danke  .
Übrigens schön kontrolliert gefahren die Felspassage - schaut so aus, als ob es da noch weitere Linien geben würde.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Mai 2013)

Hm naja, eine Alternativlinie gibts schon noch, die is aber leichter...
Und der Rest der "Linien" hat gar fiese Gegenblöcke und ist teilweise so hoch, dass es nichtmal mit dem CT ohne massiv aufsetzen fahrbar wäre.
Da gehts dann meistens über den Lenker
Und glaub mir, es tut weh sich da in die Steine zu packen

Die Steilheit kommt in dem Video leider auch net so richtig raus...


----------



## zec (17. Mai 2013)

Also noch genug Material da, damit man sich steigern kann  .
Ja, das Fehlen der Steilheit im Video kenne ich nur zu gut. Habe bisher erst ein Video geschafft, in dem es wirklich so steil rüber kommt wie es in Wirklichkeit ist.


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. Mai 2013)

@Sven,wieviel Druck bei wieviel Gewicht in der Solo Air?


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @Sven,wieviel Druck bei wieviel Gewicht in der Solo Air?



Hmm müssten so um die 4,2 bis 4,3 Bar sein...
Und mein Abfahrgewicht liegt irgendwo bei 78kg.


Ist die normale MoCo, die kann man mit der Druckstufe so schön "blockieren" für solche Spielereien


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. Mai 2013)

Dann ist klar wieso die so kontrolliert rüber kommt.
Von 30% Sag im Sitzen bist du vermutlich weit weg,selbst im Stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (17. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein erster Testfilm mit der Fanes


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Dann ist klar wieso die so kontrolliert rüber kommt.
> Von 30% Sag im Sitzen bist du vermutlich weit weg,selbst im Stehen




Im Sitzen auf jeden Fall...

Im stehen hab ich so 20-22% mit der Einstellung...
Ist ja Rumspieleinstellung...

Macht aber sehr viel die komplett geschlossene Druckstufe, ist bei der Gabel fast ein Lockout... 

Passt aber auch ganz gut zum Bergabheizen dann halt mit offener Druckstufe...
Wenn ich mit 30% Negativfederweg im Stehen fahre ist sie mir eigentlich ein bisschen weich...


  @Ghost.1

Sauber


----------



## hnx (18. Mai 2013)

Nettes Video Ghost. 
Irgendwie komm ich mit der Geräuschkulisse nicht klar, ist die nachträglich eingefügt worden oder sind die Tier bei euch im Wald so laut? Hört sich fast wie im Zoo an.


----------



## morty_ (18. Mai 2013)

Auch der Semmering ist schon befahrbar 





Sorry für die Qulität


----------



## Ghost.1 (19. Mai 2013)

hnx schrieb:


> Nettes Video Ghost.
> Irgendwie komm ich mit der Geräuschkulisse nicht klar, ist die nachträglich eingefügt worden oder sind die Tier bei euch im Wald so laut? Hört sich fast wie im Zoo an.



Danke!

Nein da ist nichts eingefügt worden


----------



## CRYistian (20. Mai 2013)

Hier mal ein Video von Willingen gestern vorm Dirt Masters. Das Video gibts in raw wie mein Bike!


----------



## Ganiscol (20. Mai 2013)

Hast du die Cam mit Gummibändern befestigt? Die hat ja bei den ganzen Bremswellen heftigst mitgeschwungen. 

Was man zwischen den Schütteleinlagen erkennen konnte hat aber gefallen!


----------



## CRYistian (22. Mai 2013)

Hi Ganiscol,

die Bremswellen in Willingen sind einfach zu krass! Ich hätte gedacht, dass die STrecke in besserem Zustand ist. DIe Cam hatte ich unterm Sattel befestigt!

Kennt ihr noch andere Möglichkeiten der Befestigung, um gute Aufnahmen zu machen?


----------



## derAndre (22. Mai 2013)

Die Wellen werden bestimmt zum Festival wieder entfernt. Passiert doch eigentlich jedes Jahr oder?


----------



## zec (24. Mai 2013)

@Ghost.1: Wirklich schön gemacht das Video, gefällt mir  . So ein Video ohne Musik würde ich auch gerne machen. Nur leider ist der Sound der Gopro so bescheiden, dass man die Geräusche mit Musik übertönen muss  .

 @CRYistian: Interessante Perspektive mit der Kamera am Oberrohr. Hätte mir aber noch ein paar andere Einstellungen gewünscht, bei denen man mehr vom Trail sieht.


Letztes Wochenende war ein Kurzurlaub in Kanada angesagt  .
Alutech in the air:




Fanes on the rocks:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (24. Mai 2013)

Schöne Pics @zec


----------



## zec (25. Mai 2013)

Danke, das zweite Foto könnte evtl. sogar Foto des Tages werden. Wem es gefällt, bitte hier abstimmen -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Promontorium (1. Juni 2013)

zec, es kommt ein neues Fanes?! Welches, warum, wer gegen wen?


Wen die Antwort interessiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10648382&postcount=42


----------



## DerandereJan (2. Juni 2013)




----------



## Ganiscol (2. Juni 2013)




----------



## brozzomd (9. Juni 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


>




Fettes Pic....


----------



## zec (10. Juni 2013)

Noch ein Foto aus dem Frühling:


----------



## Rines (14. Juni 2013)

Mein Knie ist endlich wieder "ganz". Fotos!!


----------



## DerandereJan (14. Juni 2013)

Artgerecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (14. Juni 2013)

Und im bild rechts ist in Wirklichkeit ein Forstweg, oder?  schönes Bild!


----------



## Landus (16. Juni 2013)

Soderle, mal 2 schöne von mir:


----------



## zec (16. Juni 2013)

@Rines und Landus: Schöne Felsbilder, wobei der Felsen bei Landus optisch echt eine Wucht ist - ein richtiger "Poserfelsen"  .

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Bike. Danke an ribisl fürs Foto:


----------



## Landus (16. Juni 2013)

Danke danke, ich fühle mich geschmeichelt

Schönes Rad, die Farbcombo schwarz/rot ist immer schön


----------



## DerandereJan (17. Juni 2013)

zec schrieb:


> ein richtiger "Poserfelsen"  .






 @_Landus_ :  Lass dich nicht ärgern... Geiles Bild!


----------



## zec (17. Juni 2013)

Wobei das mit dem Poserfelsen ja nicht abwertend gemeint war  . Selber habe ich solche Felsen sehr gern, da sie auf Fotos meistens wirklich etwas hermachen und geradezu zum Befahren animieren. So wie der Felsen in meinem Post #1178 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (17. Juni 2013)

Fanes am Dreisessel

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qOTCxRjAtI"]MTB Dreisessel - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Peeeet (18. Juni 2013)

Schon etwas älter das Pic, aber der Pudel ist immer noch in action...


----------



## sk8-ben (18. Juni 2013)

Hier mal das Fanes von Rudel-Teamrider Luca Biwer in bewegten Bilder:


----------



## -N0bodY- (18. Juni 2013)

Das Bikeshutle ist ja mal geil.


----------



## schwerter (18. Juni 2013)

Wieder viele tierische schweinische Bilder und Fotos  Es geht doch nix über Tierliebe


----------



## zec (18. Juni 2013)

sk8-ben schrieb:


> Hier mal das Fanes von Rudel-Teamrider Luca Biwer in bewegten Bilder:


Öha, der geht aber gut ab  .


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. Juni 2013)

@Astaroth
Das ist docch eine Lyrik oder? Wieviel Druck bei wieviel kg?
Für die geringe Geschwindigkeit sehe ich viel Hubausnutzung.


----------



## Astaroth (19. Juni 2013)

Ja es ist eine Lyrik und wieviel Druck ich in der Gabel habe kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich den Wert nicht im Kopf habe. Dürften aber gute 30% Sag sein.
Fahrfertig mit Rucksack, Trinkblase dürfte ich ca. 87Kg auf die Waage bringen. 
Hatte mit der Einstellung bis jetzt auch noch nie einen Durchschlag. Es blieben immer ca.15mm Restfederweg übrig.


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. Juni 2013)

Das war keine Kritik in dem Sinne....jeder so wie er mag.

Habe nur die Erfahrung,das eine weiche Gabel genauso bremst wie eine zu harte, bringt mehr Gewicht aufs VR wo oft ein Reifen mit mehr Rollwiderstand montiert ist,dazu hebt man mit dem pedalieren das VR bzw den  Rahmen mit  an.
Die zu harte Gabel bremst bei jedem Stein dagegen.

Der Psi Wert würde mich mal interessiern,schütze du bist um die 40 psi.


----------



## Astaroth (19. Juni 2013)

Sehe deine Bemerkung nicht als Kritik...
Beim Sag hab ich mich getäuscht, ich dachte ich hätte einen Sag von ca. 30% aber als ich heute nochmals drauf saß und den Sag kontrollierte bleib der O-Ring bei ca. 23% stehen.
Vielleicht lag es ja auch an der Hitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (20. Juni 2013)

Den SAG sollte man im Stehen messen, da du ja hoffentlich auch im Stehen bergab fährst...


----------



## Vogelsberger (20. Juni 2013)

Mhm,das wären so 3,5-3,8cm Sag in dem Bereich, verwunderlich das sie dafür so weit auf deinem Video arbeitet wo du nicht mal wirklich fix bist.

Ich hätte bei der Bewegungsarie die deine Lyrik macht eher auf einen Sag im Sitzen von 30%,also um 5-5,5cm getippt.


----------



## Astaroth (20. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht sollte ich mal die Lowspeed Zugstufe besser zu drehen.


----------



## Wipp (22. Juni 2013)

Luca Biwer vom Team Rudel auf der Sennes in Willingen beim Wheels of Speed


----------



## Astaroth (22. Juni 2013)

Schönes Bild nur sieht man vom Bike nix:-(


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Juni 2013)

@Astaroth

Mir sieht es eher nach zu wenig high und Lowspeed Druckstufe aus.


----------



## Astaroth (23. Juni 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6QPGrJfk4Q"]Dreisessel Downhill - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2G2ZHkIg-I&feature=youtu.be

Kann mir einer erklären wie ich hier die Videos einbeten kann?


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Juni 2013)

Meine alte Wildsau durfte mal wieder im Bikepark spielen
Und sie hat sich so wohlgefühlt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## wildsau.com (27. Juni 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI0HUhGerVc

Kurzes Video von unserem letzten Tagesausflug. Wenig Action aber dafür den Klang der Natur  Das Smartphone musste halt provisorisch seine Dienste leisten. Grüße aus dem Black-Forest an alle Fanesen....

Like: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikecrew-Rockriders/118975768160704


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossifumi (27. Juni 2013)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI0HUhGerVc
> 
> Kurzes Video von unserem letzten Tagesausflug. Wenig Action aber dafür den Klang der Natur  Das Smartphone musste halt provisorisch seine Dienste leisten. Grüße aus dem Black-Forest an alle Fanesen....
> 
> Like: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikecrew-Rockriders/118975768160704



Gefällt mir


----------



## mussso (4. Juli 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/320549/


----------



## Peeeet (5. Juli 2013)

nice...aber fast den Spaziergänger platt gemacht ;-)


----------



## Landus (9. Juli 2013)

Bitteschön:


----------



## Stralov (9. Juli 2013)

coole gegend. und cooles video!


----------



## zec (9. Juli 2013)

Kurzweiliges Video und fesche Gegend  . Da kann man sich bestimmt wunderbar austoben.



Habe meinem Fanes AM am Wochenende ein paar Spitzkehren gezeigt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (10. Juli 2013)

@Landus
Scheens Video

 @zec scheene Bildla


Hab da auch das ein oder andere Bildchen von unserem vergangenem Davos-Trip


Danke an @Saddamchen fürs Schießen und mitschleifen der Spiegelreflex


----------



## zec (10. Juli 2013)

Cool, schöne Gegend  . Scheint ja richtig flowig gewesen zu sein  .


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Juli 2013)

So, Fanes hat sich (welch Wunder) auch als perfektes Bike für die Megavalanche rausgestellt... 

Bilder vom Training >>


----------



## Ganiscol (16. Juli 2013)

Super! Und wie liefs für dich? Spass gehabt und heile gelieben?


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Juli 2013)

Heile geblieben und Spaß gehabt!

Hätte schon nie gedacht, dass ich ins Challenger Rennen komme, war daher mit Platz 87 dann auch total überrascht...


----------



## Ganiscol (16. Juli 2013)

Haste von deinem Rennen dann auch bewegte Aufnahmen gemacht?


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Juli 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/29843

Ich lade gerade das komplette Rennen hoch, falls sich jemand überlegt, da auch mal mitzufahren...


----------



## Ganiscol (16. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön, Avalanche Videos schau ich mir besonders gerne an und jedes mal denke ich mir "da solltest nächstes Jahr auch mal hin!"


----------



## Chricky86 (18. Juli 2013)

Ein paar Impressionen ausm Saalbach Urlaub...


























Leider gibts nicht viele Bilder von mir mit meiner Dame -stand meistens selber hinter der Kamera -_-


----------



## schueffi (19. Juli 2013)

Super Fotos! Habt ihr die neue z-line auch probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (19. Juli 2013)

Ja, die rockt auch recht ordentlich (Bild 3 zeigt einen super gebauten Sprung auf der Z-Line ;-)  ). Ist schön flowig zu fahren... Werden heute nochmal eine Abschlussrunde hier drehen -vielleicht gibts noch ein paar Bilder mehr


----------



## Peeeet (19. Juli 2013)

Sehr cool...ich freu mich auch schon drauf...in 4 Wochen ENDLICH...


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Juli 2013)

Paar Bilder vom Bikebouldern 

























Noch n paar weitere gibts im Album


----------



## zec (20. Juli 2013)

Hui, die Schlüsselstelle auf den letzten beiden Fotos finde ich sehr reizvoll - und du hast sie scheinbar auch optimal gelöst  .


----------



## Ronnsen (20. Juli 2013)

Sehr geile Bilder 

Der Helm gefällt mir auch recht gut... da ich sowieso gerade die Lust verspüre mir einen neuen zuzulegen, würde mich doch direkt mal interessieren was das für einer is!?


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Juli 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Hui, die Schlüsselstelle auf den letzten beiden Fotos finde ich sehr reizvoll - und du hast sie scheinbar auch optimal gelöst  .



Joo, die Stelle ist nicht schlecht
Vorallem die Bilder sind gut geworden



Ronnsen schrieb:


> Sehr geile Bilder
> 
> Der Helm gefällt mir auch recht gut... da ich sowieso gerade die Lust verspüre mir einen neuen zuzulegen, würde mich doch direkt mal interessieren was das für einer is!?



Danke!

Der Helm ist ein Giro Feature


----------



## Astaroth (21. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub das wäre eine Nummer zu gross für mich


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Juli 2013)




----------



## Chricky86 (25. Juli 2013)

Hier mal noch bewegte Bilder aus Saalbach... wurde von nem Kollegen zusammengeschnitten, die Fanes ist daher nur ab und zu im Bild (mal Cockpit, mal vom Filmer verfolgt) aber denke das passt trotzdem halbwegs hierhin ;-)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29959


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (26. Juli 2013)

Neulich Vinschgau Holy Hansen


----------



## schwerter (26. Juli 2013)

Wieder sehr schöne Bilder  Alutech in ACTION


----------



## Tob1as (27. Juli 2013)

Sölden Schnitzeljagt bei Sommerwetter !




Ötztal Schnitzeljagd 2013 von Ötztal Tourismus auf Flickr

PS: wo sind die Cheaptricks


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Juli 2013)




----------



## thomas.h (29. Juli 2013)




----------



## DerandereJan (29. Juli 2013)

Sehr geiles Foto!! 

Von mir auch noch ein kleiner bewegter Nachtrag von der Mega...

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/30061

Grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronnsen (29. Juli 2013)

Fanes + Mega + AC/DC = perfekt 

Kameraposition war auch klasse gewählt, wirkt viel dynamischer als auf dem Helm. Lässt einem wirklich an der Abfahrt teilhaben. 

BTW. gut gefahren. Was war denn zum Schluss los? Du hast doch die Fanes wie einen Tretroller ins Ziel gefahren, oder? Kette gerissen?


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte etwa das letzte Drittel im Dorf unten die Kette ums Pedal gewickelt... da die Strecke da aber eig nen perfekter Pumptrack ist, bin ich so weitergesurft..


----------



## zec (29. Juli 2013)

@thomas.h: Schön zu sehen, dass du wieder fit bist  .


----------



## thomas.h (29. Juli 2013)

zec schrieb:


> @_thomas.h_: Schön zu sehen, dass du wieder fit bist  .




Danke! 
Wieder fit stimmt vielleicht noch nicht ganz, aber es lässt sich schon wieder einiges anfangen!


----------



## KATZenfreund (31. Juli 2013)

Ronnsen schrieb:


> Fanes + Mega + AC/DC = perfekt
> 
> Kameraposition war auch klasse gewählt, wirkt viel dynamischer als auf dem Helm. Lässt einem wirklich an der Abfahrt teilhaben.
> 
> BTW. gut gefahren. Was war denn zum Schluss los? Du hast doch die Fanes wie einen Tretroller ins Ziel gefahren, oder? Kette gerissen?



HIGH POWERAGE -RIFF RAFF.  rrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooaaaaacks.....jep


----------



## DerandereJan (1. August 2013)

Einen habsch noch >> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30265


----------



## Stralov (1. August 2013)

nett... mit der musik richtig hypnotisierend  und haste den Flo gefunden? ^^


----------



## DerandereJan (1. August 2013)

Aber HALLO


----------



## zec (1. August 2013)

Gute Idee mit dem Kameramann auf der Straße  . Wenn er die Kamera gleichbleibend ruhig gehalten hätte, wärs halt noch besser gewesen. War er mit dem Bike unterwegs oder wie?


----------



## Ganiscol (2. August 2013)

Sehr stimmiges Video mit der Musik und das der Kameramann auch mal etwas vorfährt und zurückfällt gibt der Sache noch mehr Leben - inklusive der schockierten Mädels die er fast umgemäht hätte. 

Aber sagemol, wie lang bist du eigentlich und ist das ein L Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (2. August 2013)

Danke! 

Ja, sieht arch klein aus oder? Bin 1,90... ist im Sitzen bei winkligen Bergauffahrten manchmal knapp mit den Knien...dafür aber halt megaverspielt und sobalds richtig schnell wird liegt die Kiste eh wien Brett...
Was soll ich sagen...mir taugts! 

Das mit den Mädels war echt nur halb so schlimm, da sind die ganze Zeit Hunderte von Bikern runter, die wussten worauf sie sich einlassen und hatten uns auch schon länger gesehen.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Ganiscol (2. August 2013)

Ja seltsam, bin auch 1,90 und hab L aber mir kommt das gar nicht so klein vor wie es bei dir in dem Video aussieht. 

Was hast denn für ne Vorbaulänge verbaut?


----------



## Rines (4. August 2013)

In der nähe des Wildkogels ;-)


----------



## F1o (5. August 2013)

@Rines: Cooles Foto. Interessante Bike Kombi hast du...


----------



## RolfK (7. August 2013)

Letzte Woche auf der Sella-Ronda


----------



## DerandereJan (13. August 2013)

Mal wieder ein bisschen Äktschn vom Wochenende >>

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/30467

Grüße
Jan


----------



## zec (13. August 2013)

Scheint ja eine lustige Strecke zu sein - richtig fein zum Gas geben und mit Drops in humaner Höhe  .


Habe auch wieder ein neues Video gebastelt. Seit ich das AM habe, fahre ich viel lieber bergauf  :


----------



## Dampfsti (13. August 2013)

Schönes Filmchen zec


----------



## zec (16. August 2013)

Danke  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (18. August 2013)

Heute habe ich mit einem Freund eine Sonnenuntergangsfahrt gemacht - das Licht wurde von Minute zu Minute genialer und der Trail dabei immer flowiger - war einfach ein Traum  .


----------



## Machiavelli (24. August 2013)

CT auf der Hausrunde:


----------



## S P (24. August 2013)

@Dampfsti


----------



## sportritter80 (24. August 2013)

nice....Monte Motto?


----------



## Dampfsti (24. August 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> nice....Monte Motto?



Nee is noch in Davos... 

Ist übrigens grad zum abstimmen fürs Bild der Woche drin;-)


----------



## Stralov (26. August 2013)

Gratuliere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwerter (1. September 2013)

Sehr feine Eindrücke


----------



## CRYistian (1. September 2013)

Nabend,

hier mal ein Video vom letzten Saalbach Urlaub. Die Brust-Cam ist von einer Fanes!


----------



## DerandereJan (2. September 2013)

Mal wieder was neues von uns...
Ein schwarzes Fanes, ich das Kamerakind mit dem roten Lenker, und ganz selten... ab 1:35min auch mal selbst VOR der Kamera... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/31053


----------



## Stralov (2. September 2013)

cooool


----------



## zec (3. September 2013)

Habe mit Freunden ein grandioses Wochenende in den Bergen verbracht - hier schon mal die ersten Fotos:













Fotografiert von Horst Gamsjäger -> http://silly-lines.blogspot.co.at/


----------



## Peeeet (3. September 2013)

Like


----------



## KungFuChicken (3. September 2013)

Neben meinem Fanes auch ein Claymore und ein Spicy in action. Erster Versuch eines Videos mit verschiedenen Kamerapositionen. Das ich meine Zugstufe beim Putzen verstellt habe, ist mir natürlich erst unten aufgefallen...


----------



## zec (4. September 2013)

@Peeeet: Danke  .

 @KungFuChicken: Video finde ich recht gelungen - scheint ja ein lustiger Trail gewesen zu sein. Teilweise auch gut zackig gefahren  .


Noch zwei Fotos aus dem Bikeparkurlaub:








Fotografiert vom Martin Oman


----------



## Ronnsen (6. September 2013)

Die Fanes "liegt" auch gut in der Luft


----------



## slash-sash (6. September 2013)

Cool. Was mein Bike alles so kann... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (6. September 2013)




----------



## KATZenfreund (6. September 2013)

Grrreat! My Fanes flies!


----------



## big toe (6. September 2013)

Fanes beim Video-Shoot am Stilfserjoch:


----------



## zec (6. September 2013)

Sehr cool  . Wann gibt's das Video?


----------



## Dampfsti (8. September 2013)

War auch mal wieder mit Freunden in den Bergen unterwegs






Steht grad unerwartet zur Wahl fürs FdT







Siemens Lufthaken??


----------



## Promontorium (8. September 2013)

Eins schöner als das andere!


----------



## big toe (9. September 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Sehr cool  . Wann gibt's das Video?



Mal schauen...  ich denke Frühling 2014.


----------



## Wipp (9. September 2013)

Sennes in Action... @Rasenrennen /Olpe-07.09.2013


----------



## Stralov (9. September 2013)

Ja man... das Sennes is echt schick. Und vorallem mit der SC... einfach hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwerter (10. September 2013)

Danke für die geilen Bilder  Und die Videos einfach nur


----------



## DerandereJan (18. September 2013)

Auch wenn ich zeitweilig auf nem fremden Bike unterwegs war, wenigstens die zweite Wochenhälfte auf meiner Fanes.. 
Danke an dieser Stelle an JÜ für den Blitz-Support! 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/31424


----------



## koniker (19. September 2013)

aufm fanes biste abern bisschen schneller unterwegs als aufm session, wa?


----------



## DerandereJan (20. September 2013)

koniker schrieb:


> aufm fanes biste abern bisschen schneller unterwegs als aufm session, wa?




Natürlich! 

Teil 2 Unseres Urlaubs "Regentraining" >> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31465

Viel Spaß beim Anschauen!


----------



## zec (26. September 2013)

Sind sogar zwei Fanes in Action, einmal Enduro und einmal AM:


----------



## Crazyfist (27. September 2013)

Von der Gerlitzen zum Ossiacher See


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (1. Oktober 2013)




----------



## DerandereJan (6. Oktober 2013)

Und noch was bewegtes...


----------



## KungFuChicken (7. Oktober 2013)

Wochenendtrip nach Maribor. Nachdem mein Monarch sicher leider verbogen hat, ist mein Rad jetzt auch mit Vivid unterwegs


----------



## Wurzelmann (8. Oktober 2013)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Wochenendtrip nach Maribor. Nachdem mein Monarch sicher leider verbogen hat, ist mein Rad jetzt auch mit Vivid unterwegs



Holy Guacamole  

Das geht???

Ich habe mir das Bild angesehen. Wie ist denn das passiert? Das muss ja ein ganz schön heftiger Durschlag gewesen sein (oder mehrere?). Drops wie auf Deinen Bildern oben dürften dafür aber nicht ausreichen. 

Hast Du wieder heimlich für die Rampage trainiert?


----------



## KungFuChicken (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man sich ein bisschen durchs Forum wühlt, findet man einige Monarchen mit dem gleichen Schadensbild. Wo sich der Dämpfer dann endgültig aufgwölbt hat, kann ich nicht mehr sagen. Aufgefallen ist es mir vergangene Woche am Semmering in der Gondel und ich nehme auch stark an, dass es dort passiert ist.

Die Drops in Maribor würde ich eher als materialschonend bezeichnen, sind schon ziemlich perfekt gebaut - und es gibt eine Menge davon


----------



## Spacetime (9. Oktober 2013)




----------



## KATZenfreund (10. Oktober 2013)

Alle Vögel fliegen hoch...DIE FANES!!!
Yeah man, das rrrockt!
Was für eine VR Nabe fährste da?


----------



## Spacetime (10. Oktober 2013)

das ist der Tune 24 Laufradsatz, mit Tune King / Kong Naben


----------



## KATZenfreund (10. Oktober 2013)

Gewicht? Natürlich ohne Bereifung...


----------



## Spacetime (10. Oktober 2013)

Angegeben 1450gr., gewogen ca. 1500 glatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (11. Oktober 2013)

Geeignet für? Ich suche nämlich einen leichten LRS, eigentlich mehr XC als AM zu Gewichtsoptimierung bei eher sanfter Fahrweise...


----------



## Spacetime (11. Oktober 2013)

Soll angeblich lt. Hersteller deren Freeridelaufradsatz sein.

naja bis jetzt hält der Laufradsatz... 
Viele meinten den mache ich nach 2-3 Monaten kaputt. 
Hat auch schon ein paar sehr haarige Landungen überstanden ohne Schlag. Auf dem Bild geht es über ein 7-8 Meter Double.


----------



## thomas.h (27. Oktober 2013)

https://vimeo.com/77872008

Schaffe es leider nicht, das Video direkt einzubinden...


----------



## swoosh999 (27. Oktober 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> https://vimeo.com/77872008
> 
> Schaffe es leider nicht, das Video direkt einzubinden...








bitteschön


----------



## DerandereJan (28. Oktober 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> https://vimeo.com/77872008
> 
> Schaffe es leider nicht, das Video direkt einzubinden...




"Subba Thomas!! " ...... "Danke Mamma"....    

Ganz stark gefahren!!


----------



## DerandereJan (28. Oktober 2013)




----------



## trailproof (28. Oktober 2013)

@Thomas: sauber gefahren und vor allem das zwinkernde Auge auf die dauernde Herumphilosophiererei gefällt mir ;-)


----------



## koniker (30. Oktober 2013)

@DerandereJan

wo ist das denn?


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Oktober 2013)

In Heidelberg, auf der Trainingsstrecke vom Freeride e.V.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koniker (4. November 2013)

Pudel DH im Renneinsatz


----------



## DerandereJan (4. November 2013)

Geiles Bild aus Beerfelden!!


----------



## koniker (5. November 2013)

Danke  Bin aber "nur" das Motiv


----------



## Peeeet (5. November 2013)

Endlich mal wieder ein Pudel in Action...


----------



## frogmatic (6. November 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> In Heidelberg, auf der Trainingsstrecke vom Freeride e.V.



Du hängst irgendwie schief in der Luft.



koniker - um 00:13...!  schrieb:


> Danke



 Ertappt!



Peeeet schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein Pudel in Action...



Ja, der ultimative Ratten-Pudel


----------



## DerandereJan (6. November 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Du hängst irgendwie schief in der Luft.



Mag sein....aber im Gegensatz zu dir, weiß ich was zu tun ist um wieder auf den Rädern zu landen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurophin (17. November 2013)

Schöne Grüße aus Dresden


----------



## Masberg (17. November 2013)

Anfang des Jahres
Vnischgau
Holy Hansen


----------



## koniker (17. November 2013)

In gelb (ich) auf einem Morewood Mbuzi, in rot auf einer Alutech Fanes 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/32683


----------



## MrEtnie (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich (in pink) mit orange/grauer Fanes. Ein Norco und ein YT. Spaß!


----------



## fofiman (3. Dezember 2013)

Sehr geil!
Wo seid Ihr denn da?


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich käme auch gerne mal zu Besuch.... 

Cooler Spot!


----------



## MrEtnie (5. Dezember 2013)

Den Spot soll man wohl nicht verraten wurde mir bestellt. Sorry.


----------



## Daniel12 (13. Dezember 2013)

sehr schön gefahren und toller Spot!


----------



## koniker (19. Dezember 2013)

da würde ich auch gerne mal hin, sieht nach spass aus.


----------



## derAndre (20. Dezember 2013)

Sieht alles viel kleiner aus als es wirklich ist. Dazu kommt das ich den Spot bei Nässe extrem flutschig finde. Von daher fetten Respekt auch an die Lady die mit Euch rollt. Sehr schön. Passende Mucke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (1. Januar 2014)

Hier mal ein kleiner Beitrag zum Thema "Dynamischer Umsetzer"


----------



## boss74 (5. Januar 2014)




----------



## theDaftMau5 (27. Januar 2014)

Ja ja, ein echter Ganzjahrespudel! Auch andere Hunde scheint er magisch anzuziehen. So magisch, dass ich mich bei der anschließenden Vollbremsung fast abgelegt hab... ^^


----------



## boss74 (28. Januar 2014)

boss74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 266406


Mal ein ganz unspektakuläres aber ich finde den Wald mit den Farben so geil auf dem Bild


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Januar 2014)




----------



## Dampfsti (30. Januar 2014)

Hab da noch 2 Filmchen gefunden in denen mein CT und ich auch mitgewirkt haben


Spieeelen


----------



## Rines (30. Januar 2014)

Januar Teneriffa


----------



## hasardeur (1. Februar 2014)

Hier ist es um 0° und ekelig nass......absolut kein Wetter zum Biken...und Du zeigst Bilder bei Sonne, in kurzen Klamotten und hammergeiler Gegend...ich hasse Dich


----------



## Masberg (6. Februar 2014)

boss74 schrieb:


> Mal ein ganz unspektakuläres aber ich finde den Wald mit den Farben so geil auf dem BildAnhang anzeigen 270057


like!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportritter80 (26. Februar 2014)

Rines schrieb:


> Januar Teneriffa







Ebenfalls Januar Teneriffa, hab da gar niemals andere Biker gesehen, geschweige denn ein Fanes gesehen.


----------



## Rines (26. Februar 2014)

Teneriffa ist groß   Wart ihr im Anaga unterwegs?
Achja.. hier im Video zu sehen


----------



## lhampe (26. Februar 2014)

Habt Ihr auf Teneriffa einen Schuttleanbieter gehabt oder alles hoch getreten? Sieht ja fast noch ruppiger als La Palma aus.


----------



## Rines (26. Februar 2014)

Haben selber geshuttelt und letztes Jahr sehr viel selber gestrampelt. Wir haben uns ne Wanderkarte gekauft und sind dann auf eigene Faust los. Haben auch 2 mal den Ralf (Guide von Mtbactive) getroffen. Ein paar Tipps gabs auch im Bikeshop. Aber alles in allem gabs dort keine Nieten an Trails.


----------



## sportritter80 (26. Februar 2014)

Ja bei uns auch selber geshuttelt. Trails allesamt erste Sahne und total vielfältig.
Den ruppigsten Trail hab ich auch auf Rines Video entdeckt. Anaga Richtung Süden.
Davon gibts auch bei uns ein kleines Video, nicht ganz so stylish, aber man bekommt gute Impressionen von trail und landschaft:


----------



## Rines (26. Februar 2014)

Sehr schick. Da sind noch einige Stellen die wir nicht gesehen haben. Und dein Fanes gefällt mir bis auf Gold und Reifen sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theDaftMau5 (10. März 2014)

Ich mal wieder: Lucas Unchained lässt den Pudel von der Leine!


----------



## Dampfsti (14. März 2014)

Kleine Steilpassage ohne Auslauf


----------



## CRYistian (15. März 2014)

Mhm, nette Damm-Massage!


----------



## KATZenfreund (15. März 2014)

Danach ist die Hose sauber! he he...


----------



## Dampfsti (15. März 2014)

Des Hr war garnet richtig angestanden

Zum Glück hat meine Fanes die richtige Laufradgröße, 26"


----------



## DerandereJan (15. März 2014)

Mal was Neues in Bewegung...


----------



## toddy (15. März 2014)

Top!!!

Hast du mal einen Link zu der Drohne?


----------



## Bonvivant (15. März 2014)

An Jan ist ein Pilot verloren gegangen 
Dein Video ist (mal wieder) sehenswert...Deine Bearbeitungsgeschwindigkeit ekelhaft!


----------



## DerandereJan (15. März 2014)

toddy schrieb:


> Top!!!
> 
> Hast du mal einen Link zu der Drohne?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dji-phantom-drohne-fuer-bikevideos.672907/


----------



## toddy (15. März 2014)

Ist ja ein geiles Teil!
Viel Spaß damit!

Sind auf jeden Fall sehr schöne Perspektiven, sieht man ja sonst nicht so oft in privaten Videos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (16. März 2014)

Ja, sieht klasse aus, nur würde ich eine Kamera mit weniger Weitwinkel nutzen....die Perspektive verzerrt schon arg bei mancher Totalen. Aber klasse Einstellungen auf jeden Fall. Freue mich auf weitere Filme von Dir.


----------



## KATZenfreund (16. März 2014)

Boah - goiles Vid! Und erst die Mucke...David at his best...


----------



## KATZenfreund (16. März 2014)

Hätte mir manches Mal eine etwas höher eingestellte, vom Winkel her, Cam gewünscht, so sieht man gerade mal ein paar Meter weit...


----------



## KATZenfreund (16. März 2014)

Aber allein schon die letzte Einstellung, in der Du den Kopter auffängst, annimmst.... cooooool!


----------



## DerandereJan (16. März 2014)

Huch....Guten Morgen! 

Freut mich, wenns gefällt!
Das mit dem Weitwinkel ist so eine Sache... ich hab nur die Hero2, die kann nur bei 720p 50 Frames/sec....dann geht allerdings kein Narrow. Der geht nur wenn ich auf 25fps runter gehe, dann jedoch ist die Bildqualität bei schnellen Bewegungen für die Tonne... ich befürchte, ich muss technisch nachrüsten, zumal die Schlecht-Licht-Verwertung bei der 3er auch deutlich besser ist.

Zu den Einstellungen...ich fange gerade erst an das zu Üben. Bin oft zu weit weg, fliege hinterher, wo stationäre Aufnahmen besser wären oder kann aus der Entfernung die Postion Kopter<>Motiv nicht richtig einschätzen....aber das Üben macht seeeehr viel Spaß, man darf also durchaus gespannt sein, das Ding ermöglicht einfach ganz neue Dimensionen...


----------



## koniker (18. März 2014)

mal der Pudel


----------



## Peeeet (19. März 2014)

FR Pudel im Einsatz...


----------



## Chricky86 (18. April 2014)

...kleier Zusammenschnitt aus Winterberg...


----------



## KATZenfreund (18. April 2014)

Feine Studie in Action! Tolles Vid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (20. April 2014)

Auch vom mir gibts mal wieder einen kleinen Filmbeitrag...
So ganz ohne Heizerei...


----------



## Rines (20. April 2014)

Hier bin ich auch dabei ;-) Hans auf em Alutech


----------



## cost (20. April 2014)

Bewegte Teibun Bilder....


<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/35157" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">latsch 2014</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/50112" target="_blank">cost</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2014)

Sieht nach unterem Teil des Tschili-Trails aus.....noch 4 Monate....dann darf ich auch wieder


----------



## Ghost.1 (21. April 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Auch vom mir gibts mal wieder einen kleinen Filmbeitrag...
> So ganz ohne Heizerei...


Top 

Aber wo ist die VAN hin? Die Schwarze Gabel hat find ich besser gepasst. 

Ist die Luftgabel nicht gerade bei solchen Sachen schlecht? Bist doch ständig mit dem ganzen Gewicht drauf


----------



## Dampfsti (21. April 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Top
> 
> Aber wo ist die VAN hin? Die Schwarze Gabel hat find ich besser gepasst.
> 
> Ist die Luftgabel nicht gerade bei solchen Sachen schlecht? Bist doch ständig mit dem ganzen Gewicht drauf



Na klar ist die Luftgabel eigentlich grad bei dem Einsatzzweck schlecht...
War halt grad zum testen drin... wollte eigentlich die Durolux auf Stahlfeder umbauen aber die Feder passte dann doch nicht...
So hab ich halt die Luftkammer ein wenig verkleinert und getestet.
Mittlerweile ist die Van wieder drin und die Durolux als Ersatzgabel im Regal verstaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KungFuChicken (22. April 2014)

Fanes im Bärlauchmeer


----------



## KATZenfreund (22. April 2014)

Das riecht bis hier.....puhhhhh!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. April 2014)

Robert (@robertj) in Latsch auf dem 8er mit nem 26" Fanes.


----------



## Masberg (24. April 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Auch vom mir gibts mal wieder einen kleinen Filmbeitrag...
> So ganz ohne Heizerei...


Das nenn ich mal FLOW 

Bikebouldern - sehr passend


----------



## DerandereJan (25. April 2014)

Neuigkeiten aus der Pfalz....


----------



## Bonvivant (26. April 2014)

Die Drohne fühlt sich offensichtlich am wohlsten, wenn die so lange Strecken gerade voraus/hinterher fliegt. Das sieht abgefahren aus!
Stell mir vor, dass es noch cooler ist, wenn Sie pünktlich zum Sprung noch näher ran geht. Mal sehen, was die weiteren Flugstunden so bringen 

ps: Mach ma weiter mit schnibbeln. Die passende Musik


----------



## Surfjunk (27. April 2014)

Fanes 3.0/650B in Punta Ala





Rahmen steht zum Verkauf.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...uro-3-0-rahmen-26-oder-27-5-650b-raw-grosse-l


----------



## Chricky86 (28. April 2014)

Hab meine Dame mal wieder nach Stromberg ausgeführt


----------



## Peeeet (30. April 2014)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> Hab meine Dame mal wieder nach Stromberg ausgeführt



...autsch der Impact am Anfang ist ja übel!

Hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder meines Pudelchens von der Eröffnung des Emser Bikeparks...






ps: es ist mein erster Video Edit!


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Mai 2014)

3x Fanes in einem Video...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KungFuChicken (5. Mai 2014)

Gestern hatten wir traumhafte Bedingungen südlich von Wien. Zeitweise waren sogar drei Fanes mit von der Partie


----------



## -N0bodY- (5. Mai 2014)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> 3x Fanes in einem Video...



Endschuldigt bitte die nun folgend Ausdrucksweise meinerseits.
Leck mich fett.... habt ihr nen geilen "Spielplatz" vor der Türe. 

Ihr seit aber schon so kleine speed freaks, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Ghost.1 (9. Mai 2014)

Kleines Video vom Geisskopf:


----------



## DerandereJan (11. Mai 2014)

Feierabend-Fanes ...


----------



## sportritter80 (11. Mai 2014)

schöne Perspektiven, coole Musik !


----------



## zec (15. Mai 2014)

Feierabendrunden sind meistens lustig - kommt am Video gut rüber.

Mein Foto ist ebenfalls auf einer lustigen Feierabendrunde entstanden:


----------



## daniel_MTB (19. Mai 2014)

Tolle Videos @ Ghost und Jan.

Jan. In welcher Ecke ist das?


----------



## sk8-ben (19. Mai 2014)

Hier mal eins von mit mit dem neuen Sennes LTD bei einer der ersten Testfahrten.


----------



## DerandereJan (19. Mai 2014)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Tolle Videos @ Ghost und Jan.
> 
> Jan. In welcher Ecke ist das?



Danke!
Ist bei Gießen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KungFuChicken (2. Juni 2014)

Just another gopro vid, der Thread braucht ja wieder mal ein bisschen Qualitätscontent 

Fanes & 29er Hardtail im Bikepark Semmering.


----------



## Crazyfist (5. Juni 2014)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Just another gopro vid, der Thread braucht ja wieder mal ein bisschen Qualitätscontent
> 
> Fanes & 29er Hardtail im Bikepark Semmering.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/35996



ist die Downhill Strecke, oder? Ich hoff, ich schaffs in den nächsten Wochen auch mal wieder hin...


----------



## KungFuChicken (5. Juni 2014)

Bis Minute 5 Die Downhill, danach die Freeride. Fahren mittlerweile eh einige Fanes dort herum, bin am Samstag auch wieder dort.


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Juni 2014)

Neues von mir....Sommer im Wald


----------



## zec (5. Juni 2014)

Den Drohnenflug am Start und den ersten Teil mit der Musik von Louis Armstrong finde ich ziemlich gelungen - hätte ruhig länger sein können  . Mit welcher Kamera hast du den ersten Teil gefilmt?


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Juni 2014)

Dankeschön 

Ist ne Leica V-Lux 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (7. Juni 2014)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ist ne Leica V-Lux 3


OK, das erklärt natürlich die gute Videoqualität  .


Heute habe ich mal mein neues "Ensemble" ausgetragen und mit Selbstauslöser ein Foto gemacht - ich nenne es "Eierspeis-Bomber on Trail"  .


----------



## Ganiscol (7. Juni 2014)

Heute früh in aller Eile der Hitzewelle zuvorkommend und ganz ohne Schnit und Mucke dafür mit Wind, Reifen und Kettensound:


----------



## KungFuChicken (8. Juni 2014)

Springerei im Heimpark, leider bei suboptimalem Licht.


----------



## Ghost.1 (8. Juni 2014)

kommst du noch in die Landung? schaut knapp aus. Aber geil  ich wünschte ich würde mich sowas trauen


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Juni 2014)

Fette Actionshots! Fehlt eigentlich nur noch eines von unten.


----------



## KungFuChicken (8. Juni 2014)

Hätte zwar etwas weiter sein können, aber ist sich noch locker ausgegangen. Ich glaube da trügt das Fisheye ein wenig.


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Juni 2014)

@zec : Ich hab mir deine Kritik mal zu Herzen genommen...


----------



## slash-sash (15. Juni 2014)

Ich find's ganz nett. 
Und so langsam scheinst du die Drohne im Griff zu habe. 
Kennst du "Filme von Draußen"? Da gibt es nen Video "How to make a Video" oder so ähnlich. Schau dir das mal an. Mit deiner Ausstattung und deinem könne, müsste das doch machbar sein. Dann hättest du nen "roten Faden" in deinen Videos und sie wirken "geordneter"/mehr aus einem Guss. 
Keine Kritik, nur ne Anregung. 


Sascha


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Juni 2014)

Danke,
das Video hab ich schon gesehen... allerdings probiere ich auch gerne aus und immer nach Schema F ist auch langweilig..

Ich glaube, ich weiß aber was du meinst...ein paar Sachen doppeln sich, das wirkt dann durcheinander. Ich übe das weiter und bin auch immer um konstruktive Rückmeldung dankbar 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## slash-sash (15. Juni 2014)

Klar, immer Schema F ist nicht der Hit. Und ausprobieren ist auch super. Aber ich glaube, um erst einmal "Sicherheit" zu bekommen, um dann immer noch zu experimentieren. Klar ist der Film sehr Schema F. Aber das ist das Problem, wenn man seine Gedanken "auf Papier bringen" will.  


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (16. Juni 2014)

@DerandereJan
Ich find's super, trifft genau meinen Geschmack. Keine aufdringliche Musik, keine 19,50 Meter Drops, was zum Schmunzeln dabei, schöne Kameraeinstellungen. Halt sowas was man selber auch fährt und dabei Spaß hat. 
Top, weiter so.


----------



## daniel_MTB (16. Juni 2014)

Ich schließ mich fliegendem Elvis an  Besonders die Tanzeinlage ist super


----------



## Gpunkt (7. Juli 2014)

Von Samstag mit @boss74


----------



## -N0bodY- (8. Juli 2014)

WOW.... richtig Schicke Bilder. Die Farben kommen auch richtig gut.


----------



## DerandereJan (24. Juli 2014)

Fanes in Finale, schee wars...


----------



## toddy (24. Juli 2014)

Einer meiner Lieblings Trails in Finale!


----------



## daniel_MTB (25. Juli 2014)

Irgendwann will ich da auch mal mit meiner Fanes hin 

Wieder n super video jan


----------



## Wipp (31. Juli 2014)

Finale ist wirklich eine Reise wert


----------



## mogli.ch (31. Juli 2014)

Kein Auto gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (1. August 2014)

Beim fotoshooting aufgepasst.....


----------



## DerandereJan (3. August 2014)

Noch mehr Finale...


----------



## Rines (3. August 2014)

Noch mehr Fanes


----------



## DerandereJan (4. August 2014)

Scheint auch ne Reise wert...

Zum Thema ausgesetzt.. ihr seid da recht schmerzfrei oder? Bei 1:15 hätteste für mich die Bergwacht rufen können, da hätte ich mich schocksteif in den Fels gekrallt... 

Schönes Video!


----------



## v1p0r (5. August 2014)

Find ich auch ziemlich krass. Wie lange habt ihr gebraucht darüber zu kommen? Und War wirklich so übel wie es aussah?


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (5. August 2014)

Northshore in Winterberg 3.8.2014








Leider nur mit nem Handy geknippst. Dafür aber recht ordentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaTheBavarian (5. August 2014)

und in bewgten Bildern:


----------



## Rines (6. August 2014)

v1p0r schrieb:


> Find ich auch ziemlich krass. Wie lange habt ihr gebraucht darüber zu kommen? Und War wirklich so übel wie es aussah?





DerandereJan schrieb:


> Zum Thema ausgesetzt.. ihr seid da recht schmerzfrei oder? Bei 1:15 hätteste für mich die Bergwacht rufen können, da hätte ich mich schocksteif in den Fels gekrallt...



Schmerzfrei sind wir  aber man muss schon sagen das die Gopro die Sache ein wenig krasser aussehen lässt als es war. Allerdings war es auch nicht ohne 
Das war nur ne kurze Querung von <1min.


----------



## DerandereJan (8. August 2014)

Fanes @ Mégavalanche...


----------



## /dev/random (30. August 2014)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan heute in der Pfalz


----------



## zec (1. September 2014)

Gestern in Hinterglemm diesen Pumptrack entdeckt und gleich ausprobiert - macht einen Mordsspaß, aber ist ziemlich anstrengend. Nach ein paar Runden war bei mir schon die Luft raus.


----------



## Peeeet (1. September 2014)

Ja da bin ich vor 14 Tagen mit dem Pudel auch drüber, aber mehr gerutscht...ist sau rutschig wenns nass ist! Montags Abends ist da immer Pump-Contest und auch ein bisschen mal was los...


----------



## 2temps (7. September 2014)

Bunter Pudel


----------



## Peeeet (8. September 2014)

2temps schrieb:


> Bunter Pudel


----------



## onra1979 (12. September 2014)

Arne Torsaeter [email protected] -{Copyright}-


----------



## thomas.h (12. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. September 2014)

Ich kann nichts 

Schön anzusehen


----------



## zec (12. September 2014)

Cooles Video - mir persönlich gefällt der letzte Teil ab 02:44 gut. Endo-Sidehop rules  .


----------



## thomas.h (13. September 2014)

zec schrieb:


> Cooles Video - mir persönlich gefällt der letzte Teil ab 02:44 gut. Endo-Sidehop rules  .



...wenns nicht geregnet hätte, hätts oben auch noch ein paar gegeben


----------



## Dampfsti (13. September 2014)

Geil gefahren Thomas!!! 
Der Weg hätt mir a gfalln


----------



## juju752 (19. September 2014)

Livigno September 2014 bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. September 2014)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Ungequotetes nettes Video.


Es fällt auf das du relativ wenig Rebound hinten fährst und deine Gabel satt hoch im Federweg steht.

Kannst du mal deine Parts und dein Setup preisgeben?

Allgemein sehe ich immer wieder relativ "springiges" Setup für's Stolpern, aber ich selber kann mich damit nicht so recht anfreunden.


----------



## thomas.h (19. September 2014)

Naja, die Zugstufe ist nicht soo schnell, ich fahre nur relativ wenig SAG. Ich möchte hinten nicht herumschaukeln und kein Sofafeeling, das jeden Kiesel wegsaugt, sondern ein präzises Bike, um gut ausbalancieren und herumtrialen zu können. Je weniger der Hinterbau nachgibt, desto genauer kann man das HR steuern. Schläge dämpft das aber trotzdem super weg, hab beim Schnellfahren nie das Gefühl, dass es zu hart wäre. Im Gegenteil, passt sehr gut.
Vorn ist die Gabel nicht so hart, das geringe Einsinken hängt mit Coil und gut abgestimmter Druckstufe zusammen.


----------



## thomas.h (21. September 2014)




----------



## Rines (21. September 2014)

Das erste is krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (21. September 2014)

Ich finde beide geil  . Wie viele Versuche hat es für das zweite Foto gebraucht? Und wo ging beim ersten Foto die Linie weiter?


----------



## thomas.h (22. September 2014)

Hej, so 3-4 würd i sagen. Wobei den schwierigen Teil natürlich Stefan gehabt hat, mein HR zu treffen. Respekt! 

In einer Schlangenlinie gerade runter. Auf mei Seite ist die Sequenz dazu.


----------



## Dampfsti (22. September 2014)

@thomas.h Top


----------



## rzOne20 (22. September 2014)

thomas.h schrieb:


>


 
gscheit krass!!!


----------



## zec (28. September 2014)

thomas.h schrieb:


> In einer Schlangenlinie gerade runter. Auf mei Seite ist die Sequenz dazu.


Habs mir angeschaut - zache Stelle sauber gelöst!


Kann ebenfalls mit einem neuen Video dienen:


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (28. September 2014)

Schön gefahren, Michael!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (28. September 2014)

schön!


----------



## Dampfsti (29. September 2014)

Von mir gibts auch mal wieder weng was auf die Augen!

Erstmal weng was aus der Rucksackknipse
Danke an @S P für die hammer Bilder

Erster Tag bei Nebel und Nieselregen, alles nass und A...glatt!



Am zweiten Tag dann Kaiserwetter


----------



## Dampfsti (29. September 2014)

Und nun noch was aus der Taschenknipse...


----------



## Peeeet (30. September 2014)

Kleine Montage vom Pudel und mir auf der Z-Line in Saalbach...


----------



## onra1979 (30. September 2014)

Hallo Alutech Gemeinde,

hier mal ein richtig gut gemachtes Video vom ALUTECH Teamfahrer Fabio Wibmer! Viel Spaß beim anschauen und den Versuchen einige Tricks nachmachen...


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

Wahnsinn. Den Bauchklatscher schaffe ich vielleicht auch. Der Rest ist für mich Magie.


----------



## rzOne20 (30. September 2014)

hihi, jo in bauchklatscher schoff i au ;-)

coole skills hat der drauf, respekt


----------



## Peeeet (30. September 2014)

Ordentlich Skillz, vorallem der letzte Move, nice nice...


----------



## zec (30. September 2014)

@octaviaRSdriver und Masberg: Danke  .

@Dampfsti: Jammi, schaut nach einer netten Spielwiese aus  .

Das letzte Video macht echt Laune - bei den schnellen Passagen habe ich zwar immer das Gefühl, als ob er gleich abfliegen würde, aber die ganzen Tricks und Spielereien sind eine Augenweide.


----------



## -N0bodY- (1. Oktober 2014)

Der Letzte Clip ist wirklich mal extremst sehenswert. 
Da weiß einer mit seinem Untersatz umzugehen.
Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (6. Oktober 2014)

@zec Jaa das war echt geil

War mal wieder weng Bikebouldern


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Oktober 2014)

Hier habe ich ja schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr reingeschaut, da meine alte Wildsau doch sehr wenig in der letzten Zeit bewegt wird, aber im Sommer durfte sie wenigstens mal wieder nach Morzine  aber das Wetter hat es nicht gut mit uns gemeint



Also deswegen nur ein paar bewegte Bilder mit der GoPro 
Und hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Kumpel Michael mit seinem Fanes  von letzter Woche 


















Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## thomas.h (10. November 2014)




----------



## FloImSchnee (10. November 2014)

Beeindruckende Trial-Techniken!


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. November 2014)

An mein noch recht neues Sennes FR gewöhne ich mich immer mehr -- Ausfahrt auf einem meiner Hausberge mit der "Mutter aller Wurzelteppiche"...


----------



## daniel_MTB (12. November 2014)

Will auch sowas hier in Kassel haben  Tolle Bilder! Und toller Teppich


----------



## rzOne20 (15. November 2014)

das ich heuer auch noch was mit mein neuem teibun beitragen kann, wer hätte das gedacht?










is zwar nit so de megaäktschen, aber fürs hüpfen und so bin i irgend wie schon zu alt ;-)


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. November 2014)

Anständig eingeweiht!


----------



## KungFuChicken (24. November 2014)

Fanes gefolgt von einem Darkside am Hackelberg Trail diesen August. Wir hatten richtiges Glück mit dem Wetter und haben so ziemlich die einzige sonnige Woche erwischt. Als Andenken habe ich leider drei Schrauben in meiner rechten Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (24. November 2014)

Das Wochenende hatte feines Wetter und feine Trails zu bieten...

Am Samstag mit Aussicht...




...einen netten Trail runter:




Und am Sonntag bei ganztägiger Inversion meinen Hausberg auf neuem Trail runter...












...und das neue Radl und ich sind nun auch im Technischen Freunde geworden.


----------



## rzOne20 (24. November 2014)

sehr fein. da würd mi mal a vergleichsfahrt interessieren. quasi das ganz kleine alutech vs dem ganz großen?

bist du am salzburger hausberg auch unterwegs???


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. November 2014)

Ja, wär interessant!
Logo!


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. November 2014)

@KungFuChicken 
Nettes Vid !


----------



## mogli.ch (26. November 2014)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Fanes gefolgt von einem Darkside am Hackelberg Trail diesen August. Wir hatten richtiges Glück mit dem Wetter und haben so ziemlich die einzige sonnige Woche erwischt. Als Andenken habe ich leider drei Schrauben in meiner rechten Hand.



Wow, was für ein Flowtrail. Das richt ja formlich nach Vollgas.
Ich hoffe es keine Schrauben Deiner Fanes...


----------



## Peeeet (26. November 2014)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Fanes gefolgt von einem Darkside am Hackelberg Trail diesen August. Wir hatten richtiges Glück mit dem Wetter und haben so ziemlich die einzige sonnige Woche erwischt. Als Andenken habe ich leider drei Schrauben in meiner rechten Hand.




Der Hackelberg ist einfach BOMBE, ordentlich Gas gegegben...hast du dir dein Andenken auf dem HBT gesichert oder auf einer anderen Strecke? 
Wir waren auch im August da, 4 von 5 Tagen Sonne pur, am letzten Tag nur Regen und Sacksuppe...ich muß auch endlich mal unser Videomaterial verarbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KungFuChicken (26. November 2014)

Das Andenken habe ich mir auf der X-Line geholt - genauer gesagt am Hinterbau von meinem Vordermann 

Letzte Abfahrt am letzten Tag, blöd gelaufen...


----------



## wurstzipfel (26. November 2014)

Aua,
Gute Besserung


----------



## Peeeet (26. November 2014)

oh gott, das ist ja echt blöd passiert..."wenigstens" am letzten tag!
dann sollte dir das hier bekannt vorkommen...


 



...und ja gute Besseerung


----------



## Crazyfist (28. November 2014)

Nochmal Hackelberg, nochmal Sonne - diesmal aber ein Pudel:


----------



## Falco (3. Januar 2015)

Hardtail Action im Schnee:









Eis zermalmen geht auch mit dem Gefährt


----------



## Piefke (3. Januar 2015)

Ja, so ein DDU macht Spaß im Schnee


----------



## Chricky86 (5. Januar 2015)

...auch wenn das Video recht lang ausgefallen ist -die Saison 2014 für meine Fanes


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. Januar 2015)

Absolut cooler Rückblick !!!
Gefällt mir sehr gut !
Mucke Top !


----------



## Peeeet (5. Januar 2015)

Gefällt mir auch...vorallem vieles dabei was ich auch gefahren bin...Stromberg, Hackelberg, WiBe...


----------



## Edg3 (5. Januar 2015)

Winterberg,Willingen und Stromberg hab ich erkannt. Über Infos zum Rest würde ich mich freuen...kommt für 2015 auf die Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peeeet (6. Januar 2015)

hinzu kommt zu grpßem Teil Saalbach Hintergelmm...


----------



## Chricky86 (7. Januar 2015)

Edg3 schrieb:


> Winterberg,Willingen und Stromberg hab ich erkannt. Über Infos zum Rest würde ich mich freuen...kommt für 2015 auf die Liste.



Dabei war noch einiges aus Aachen -Bikepark Dreiländereck (allerdings nur für Vereinsmitglieder freigegeben), Trails im Aachener Wald (verteilt auf Deutschland, Holland, Belgien), Wupperberge im Bereich Leichlingen/Solingen/Witzhelden (Hometrails), Siebengebirge, dann wie erwähnt Stromberg, WiBe, Willingen, Saalbach-Hinterglemm und Leogang ...

hatte die Kamera insgesamt leider nicht soo oft dabei -werde ich diese Saison mal etwas verstärkter in Angriff nehmen (dann muss ich aber auch noch lernen, wie ich das alles in ein kürzeres Video einbaue -sonst wird das irgendwann ein abendfüllender Jahresrückblick  ). Haben auch noch einige weitere Planungen für dieses Jahr. Bad Ems, Trailpark Mehring, Nordeifel wird auch grad was gebaut und im Sommer vielleicht mal PdS statt Saalbach


----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2015)

Hab ich im LV thread entdeckt:






Vom user evgeniko


----------



## Dennis32 (7. Januar 2015)

Tolles Video!


----------



## slash-sash (7. Januar 2015)

Jo. Ist das nicht das Video gerade im News Bereich zu sehen?
Schönes Ding. Alles in allem MIR aber ein wenig zu hektisch. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die Auffahrt als Verfolgungsjagd gefilmt wurde. 
Aber ich kann es definitiv nicht besser 


Sascha


----------



## trailterror (8. Januar 2015)

Genau! 
Wa zuerst im LV thread, dann hier, dann im news bereich...


----------



## Gpunkt (8. Januar 2015)

Schönwetter und Schnee Scheeeee


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Februar 2015)

bike-powdern mit @zweiheimischer in slo:

zuerst der aufstieg



dann der spaß



und die unzähligen überschläge




ist es zeit für ein fat - fanes ?


mehr bilder wie immer im blog....


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2015)

thx @timtim fürs Foto - LP 4 vor 2 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2015)

Rad zu klein ?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2015)

Wieso? Weils kein 29er ist?

thx @timtim fürs Foto, LP 4


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2015)

Nee, schaut sehr kompakt aus unter dir.


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. Februar 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> thx @timtim fürs Foto - LP 4 vor 2 Wochen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356449


Wo seit ihr da gewesen? 
Schönes Bild! 
Ist das nicht eine XL oder gar eine XXL ?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2015)

XXL.
La Palma.
Kompakt ist mit 125cm Radstand anders.

thx @timtim fürs Foto. LP 9


----------



## Deleted 283729 (2. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Rad zu klein ?


Hatte intuitiv den gleichen Gedanken beim ersten Blick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (7. Februar 2015)

ok. Respekt! 
Du dürftest so knapp 2:05m haben oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Februar 2015)

202


----------



## Ghost.1 (9. Februar 2015)

Saalbach auf der Proline


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Februar 2015)

Mal was bewegtes Neues von mir...


----------



## onra1979 (25. Februar 2015)

Sehr schöne Trails und eine Fanes ist auch dabei...

http://enduro-mtb.com/video-island-of-thorns-crossing-corsica-by-mountain-bike/


----------



## Crazyfist (19. März 2015)

Endlich wieder Sonne!!


----------



## hasardeur (19. März 2015)

Ist bestimmt immer sehr windig dort.


----------



## Crazyfist (19. März 2015)

Wie kommst drauf?


----------



## hasardeur (19. März 2015)

Die Bäume stehen so schief.


----------



## rzOne20 (19. März 2015)

und schibrillen brauchts auch 

egal, cooles foto is es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlokkFmX (21. März 2015)

Weg drücken


----------



## stupito (23. März 2015)




----------



## mest1 (23. März 2015)

@stupito Schönes Video, da sieht man echt gut das das Fanes ein Hammer Allrounder ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2015)

noch aus LP


----------



## lhampe (27. März 2015)

ist das auf der Marathonstrecke der Drop nach dem fiesen Double?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2015)

lhampe schrieb:


> ist das auf der Marathonstrecke der Drop nach dem fiesen Double?


Ca. 300m unterhalb Llano de las Brujas
...http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lxkjjnkiyrbteuzz

Noch ein Bild


----------



## DerandereJan (28. März 2015)

Es ist endlich Früüüüühling


----------



## DerandereJan (5. April 2015)

Und aus der Pfalz...


----------



## xalex (8. April 2015)

schönes Vid! und du hüpfst so fluffig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astraljunkie (10. April 2015)




----------



## rzOne20 (15. April 2015)

is zwar nicht so krasse äktschn mit hüpfen und so, aber dafür schon fast eine hochtour und die abende an der soca voll chillig. am ersten tag mussten wir bei 1900m wegen schnee umdrehen. 

blick aufs ziel vom kommenden tag:




etwas unterhalb vom start:




am zick zack weg. wohl ein ehemaliger militärnachschubweg aus den isonzoschlachten?




tja und der geht bis ins tal:




besser als jede 5 sterne delux unterkunft:





_tag 2 folgt in bälde ;-) und die anderen fotos sein wie immer im blog!_


----------



## rzOne20 (15. April 2015)

astraljunkie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 376758


krass, würde ich auch gerne mal machen, trau mich aber nicht. ist das reine kopfsache ... also eier wachsen lassen, augen zu und durch. oder wie geht man so einen sprung an?


----------



## Wurzelmann (15. April 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> krass, würde ich auch gerne mal machen, trau mich aber nicht. ist das reine kopfsache ... also eier wachsen lassen, augen zu und durch. oder wie geht man so einen sprung an?



Technisch ist ein Drop gar nicht schwer. Es ist tatsächlich fast nur Kopfsache. Beschreibungen findet man dazu genug im Netz und hier im Forum. Ich mache gern den Floater, d.h. ich fahre neutral an, schiebe das Rad direkt vor der Kante unter mir nach vorne, bringe damit mein Gewicht übers HR. So fällt das VR nicht gleich nach unten. Wenn auch das HR über die Kante ist, komme ich mit dem Gewicht wieder in den Neutralpunkt. Jetzt sollte das VR tiefer als das HR hängen, so, dass man idealerweise gleichzeitig mit VR und HR aufsetzt. Fällt das VR zu schnell runter, war der Impuls des Nachvorneschiebens zu schwach oder die Anfahrt zu langsam. Je schneller man ist, um so weniger muss man machen. Ich würde davon abraten den Drop zu aktiv zu fahren und z.B.das VR hochzuziehen. Wenn die Arme ungleich ziehen, steht man ganz schnell schief in der Luft und hat eine heikle Landung vor sich. 

Im Prinzip kann man die Technik schon an einem hohen Bordstein oder einer anderen Kante üben. Die sollte aber nur so hoch sein, dass man sie auch abrollen kann. Dann ist der Angstfaktor weg. Wichtig: Finger weg von der Bremse ("Deathgrip"), wenn man unsicher ist, sonst kann es passieren, dass man kurz vor der Kante bremst und im Vorwärtssalto dropt.

Am besten findet man einen Bikepark mit schöner Drop-Batterie, d.h. Drops in unterschiedlichen Größen. Die Aufnahme von astraljunkie oben stammt aus dem Bikepark am Geisskopf. Dort habe ich es auch sehr schnell gelernt. Wenn die Anfahrt für Dich nicht zu weit ist, wäre das ein guter Start. Wobei die ersten Versuche nicht an der Drop-Batterie im Bild stattfinden sollten, sondern an dem Mäuerchen weiter unten, oberhalb des Trainingsparcours bzw. des Bikeverleihs.

Mann kann aber auch einfach einen Fahrtechnikkurs (z.B. mit Stefan Hermann) machen. So habe ich angefangen (und auch das erst mit 37 Lenzen). Meine Eier mussten dazu übrigens nicht nennenswert wachsen. Wenn sie einem aber doch zu schwer werden sollten, kann man sie immer noch auf Carbon umrüsten


----------



## DerandereJan (15. April 2015)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Meine Eier mussten dazu übrigens nicht nennenswert wachsen. Wenn sie einem aber doch zu schwer werden sollten, kann man sie immer noch auf Carbon umrüsten





Thx for starting my day laughing!


----------



## chrizz76 (16. April 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (16. April 2015)

Aber noch nicht mit neuem Dämpfer?! Oder?


Sascha


----------



## chrizz76 (16. April 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Aber noch nicht mit neuem Dämpfer?! Oder?
> 
> 
> Sascha



Doch doch, allerdings hier mit dem Air; den Coil hab ich noch gar nicht getestet.


----------



## terryx (16. April 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> is zwar nicht so krasse äktschn mit hüpfen und so, aber dafür schon fast eine hochtour und die abende an der soca voll chillig. am ersten tag mussten wir bei 1900m wegen schnee umdrehen.



@*rzOne20*: tolle Bilder !!! Wo ist das denn genau?


----------



## rzOne20 (16. April 2015)

ist im soca - tal, berge rund um kobarid


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (19. April 2015)




----------



## DerandereJan (20. April 2015)

Diesmal wars nur sonnig...


----------



## chrizz76 (21. April 2015)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Diesmal wars nur sonnig...



Un e schäänes Video 

In welcher Ecke ist das denn genau?
(gerne per PN)


----------



## DerandereJan (21. April 2015)

Da man in der Pfalz als Biker sehr Wilkommen ist, darf ich glaub auch hier sagen, es ist die Kalmit..


----------



## chrizz76 (21. April 2015)

In de Palz ist die Welt noch in Ordnung 

Danke!


----------



## KungFuChicken (21. April 2015)

Endlich Frühlingswetter im Wienerwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfelklatsche (22. April 2015)

Early Spring Days


----------



## zec (10. Mai 2015)

Erstes Video in diesem Jahr. Videoqualität leider diesmal eher mau.


----------



## zec (10. Mai 2015)

Edit: Hab mich noch mal rangesetzt und jetzt ist die Qualität deutlich besser - die erste Variante war ja fast nicht anzusehen:


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (17. Mai 2015)

Frankentrails rocken


----------



## zec (17. Mai 2015)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Frankentrails rocken


Kein Wunder mit so einem geilen Bike  .


----------



## zec (17. Mai 2015)

Habe heute wieder ein wenig rumgespielt und da ging tatsächlich "der Knopf auf". Ist freilich noch ausbaufähig und somit weiter üben angesagt, aber fürs erste bin ich happy  .


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (19. Mai 2015)

Fanes auf Tauchstation


----------



## Chricky86 (5. Juni 2015)

Diesmal leider kein Bild von meiner Fanes, da ich nur gefahren bin bzw. selbst hinter der Kamera stand... Dafür ist mir in Stromberg eine Sennes vor die Linse geflogen ;-)

Vielleicht erkennt der Fahrer sich ja


----------



## rzOne20 (7. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (15. Juni 2015)

Hat Jemand ein Bild von einem Teibun in Blau Orange?


----------



## KungFuChicken (30. Juni 2015)

Erster Versuch eines Videos auf unserem - hoffentlich bald legalen - Hometrail im Wienerwald.


----------



## hasardeur (30. Juni 2015)

Netter Trail...und immer wieder interessant, wie sensibel die MZ arbeitet, während die anderen Gabeln alle noch mit dem Losbrechmoment kämpfen


----------



## zec (2. Juli 2015)

Der Trail am Video schaut auf jeden Fall nach Spaß aus und das Video finde ich auch gelungen  .

Als Kontrastprogramm mal wieder ein wenig Stolperbiken - Foto von Schpytzyo:


----------



## zec (4. Juli 2015)

Heiß war´s heute:


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (5. Juli 2015)

Top Videos von euch beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (5. Juli 2015)




----------



## rzOne20 (21. Juli 2015)

Bissl was aus den Westalpen...

Beistrich in der Hose auf 3320 m Seehöhe



ab 3150 m dann ohne Beistrich dafür mit viel Flow



Folge dem Liteville



Gefolgt vom Liteville





Danke Osterhase ( @zweiheimischer ) für die tollen Fotos!


----------



## svenreinert (21. Juli 2015)

richtig schön was ihr da gemacht habt!!


----------



## zec (21. Juli 2015)

Öha, bei der Passage am ersten Foto hätte ich aber auch einen Beistrich in der Hose (wenn ich sie überhaupt gefahren wäre) - sehr geile Aufnahme!

Hier mal die Foto-Ausbeute der letzen Wochen:


----------



## zec (22. Juli 2015)

Noch das Video zu den letzten beiden Fotos:

Das Videomaterial dieser Tour war eher mau, darum habe ich nur auf die Schnelle was zusammen geschustert und auch das eine oder andere Hoppala drinnen gelassen. Durch das Weglassen der Musik kommen aber die teilweise lustigen Kommentare besser zur Geltung ;-) . Schließlich ist ja auch das ein wichtiger Faktor beim Biken: Mit den Freunden eine Gaude haben. Und das war auf dieser Tour auf jeden Fall gegeben.


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Juli 2015)

Beeindruckend! 
Ich sehe dort teilweise nicht mal den weg ....
Ich wäre definitiv öfter umgekippt


----------



## zec (23. Juli 2015)

Danke  . Umkippen ist halt auf diesem Weg nicht immer die gesündeste Option - dann lieber gleich schieben  .


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Juli 2015)

Ich hab unlängst mein Sennes FR an seinen Geburtsort zurückgebracht... 
(und dabei den Horst aus obigem Video getroffen...)






Phänomenale Gegend. (vor allem auch die beiden Trails am Kronplatz!)


----------



## zec (2. August 2015)

Habe gestern einen neuen Weg ausgekundschaftet und dabei eine nette Spielwiese gefunden mit freier Linienwahl  .
Nicht jede Linie klappte auf Anhieb  :




Die ging dafür:


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. August 2015)

Hehe, anständig!

Zum ersten Bild: konntest du das so abfangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (3. August 2015)

wahrlich anständig.
zu bild 1: suspensorium?


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. August 2015)

Seid Ihr Drillinge?   oder ist das einfach nur ne Bilderserie? 

Aber astreine Action 

Bild 1 schaut aber in der Tat etwas unangenehm aus wenn man sich vorstellt das sich das Rad noch mehr in Richtung Fahrer bewegt


----------



## zec (3. August 2015)

@FloImSchnee: Ja, bin genauso stehen geblieben, nur das HR hat noch ein Stückerl ausgeschwenkt, konnte es aber mit den Pobacken wieder zurück schwenken  .

@zweiheimischer: Brauch ich nicht - meine Eier sind schon durch jahrelanges Training abgehärtet  .

@-N0bodY-: Der ganz vorne bin ich und die beiden dahinter sind Teil meiner gespalteten Persönlichkeit  . Habe einfach aus einem Video Screenshots gemacht und sie anschließend zusammengesetzt.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (5. August 2015)

Läuft


----------



## zec (11. August 2015)

Ganz frisch - ist noch warm  :


----------



## rzOne20 (17. August 2015)

Im Salzkammergut mit @Kanzlerpoe und @Bimotion


----------



## Dampfsti (17. August 2015)

Von mir gibts auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder, hab da noch so ne Fanes im Fuhrpark gefunden und nach längerem nichtbenutzen dann doch wieder gemerkt was für ne geile Karre das eigentlich ist


----------



## KungFuChicken (17. August 2015)

@zec : Das Video finde ich sehr gelungen. Wie lange hast du dafür alleine gebraucht?

Von mir gibt es ein bisschen Kontrastprogramm zu den ganze Stolpersachen hier


----------



## rzOne20 (17. August 2015)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> @zec : Das Video finde ich sehr gelungen. Wie lange hast du dafür alleine gebraucht?
> 
> Von mir gibt es ein bisschen Kontrastprogramm zu den ganze Stolpersachen hier


Krass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (17. August 2015)

Wo ist das Chicken aus deinem Benutzernamen hin? Das schaut ja garnicht aus wie nen "chicken-hafter" Abflug. Eher nach nem Adler im sturzflug


----------



## Peeeet (20. August 2015)

Hier mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder, nicht nur Alutech in Action, aber der alte Pudel kann noch wenn er will ;-)


----------



## Crazyfist (24. August 2015)

Hab vorige Woche die Trails am Kitzsteinhorn probiert - sind wirklich sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## mg! (26. August 2015)

Spaß in den Dolomiten


----------



## Chricky86 (26. August 2015)

Zwei Bilder sind leider nur aus nem GoPro Video rausgeholt, fand die aber zu witzig/cool um die weg zu lassen ;-)

Alles ausm Urlaub in Saalbach-Hinterglemm letzte Woche


----------



## Chricky86 (3. September 2015)

...zu den Bildern gibts dann auch schonmal das erste Video ;-)	Auch wenn meine Dame nicht die Hauptrolle hat, war n genialer Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (3. September 2015)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> @zecWie lange hast du dafür alleine gebraucht?


Hoppla, ganz übersehen  . Kann ich schwer einschätzen, aber ich schätze mal, dass ich für die Abfahrt mit filmen so gute 2h länger gebraucht habe. Weiter unten wird's dann flowig und da fahre ich dann meistens ohne filmen runter. Zwar war da noch ein cooler Steinsprung, mit dem man theoretisch eine Kurve überspringen könnte, aber mein Bike wollte nicht  .


Mal etwas flotteres von mir - Flowtrail auf der Petzen:


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (8. September 2015)

Lost Trails im Frankenland 
(Alutech mal nur an zweiter Stelle )


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. September 2015)

Sehr schönes Bild !!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. September 2015)

Lässig kombiniert!


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (9. September 2015)

Danke 

Das Bild steht sogar heute zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages... Wäre ne super Sache wenn ihr oben rechts ein Sternchen da lasst 

http://mtbn.ws/p14n1r


----------



## Adam1987 (10. September 2015)

Meine Fanes und ich in Rabenberg:


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (11. September 2015)

Steh heute mal wieder zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages 
Über ein Sternchen von euch würde ich mich freuen wie ein Schnitzel in der Pfanne DANKE!!! 

http://mtbn.ws/p14nob


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. September 2015)

Wow, schöner Weg!

Aber ich weiß nicht, ob auf der Kleidung genug Schriftzüge sind. Ein Rad welcher Marke fährst du?


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (11. September 2015)

Das ist eben TrueLove  
Aber als ich das Bild zum ersten mal auf den Bildschirm sah hatte ich den selben Gedanken


----------



## zec (11. September 2015)

Wo springt er her, der Bua?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfelklatsche (11. September 2015)

Da ist ne kleine Wurzel quer über den Trail, die schreit immer "ziiiiiiiiieeeeeeehh"


----------



## zec (11. September 2015)

Oja, solche Wurzeln kenn ich auch. Sind sozusagen das Salz in der Suppe  .


----------



## Duc851 (15. September 2015)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> Zwei Bilder sind leider nur aus nem GoPro Video rausgeholt, fand die aber zu witzig/cool um die weg zu lassen ;-)
> 
> Alles ausm Urlaub in Saalbach-Hinterglemm letzte Woche



Hey, wir waren zeitgleich da! Schwarzes Fanes und Fahrer mit Neongelber Mütze!


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (22. September 2015)

Spontaner Herbstausflug gestern Abend


----------



## Makke (5. Oktober 2015)

Teibun in freier Wildbahn ...


----------



## Svoin (8. Oktober 2015)

Ahoi,
die Fanes hat sich im Bikepark Braunlage von ihrer besten Seite gezeigt


----------



## Peeeet (8. Oktober 2015)

Hier ein aktuelles Pic aus Beerfelden... 



 

Fotograf Frank Hofmann
http://www.frahoffoto.de/


----------



## Adam1987 (18. Oktober 2015)




----------



## stöpsel84 (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebe Alutech Gemeinde, ist jemand von Euch noch im Besitz eine Alutech CT Rahmen's in Größe L oder M den er abgeben möchte? Würde auch gern zur Gemeinde Alutech mit einem Hardtail dazusteigen. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peeeet (26. Oktober 2015)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Alutech Gemeinde, ist jemand von Euch noch im Besitz eine Alutech CT Rahmen's in Größe L oder M den er abgeben möchte? Würde auch gern zur Gemeinde Alutech mit einem Hardtail dazusteigen. Danke




Leider nicht, liebäugle auber auch schon l#nger mit einem...in EBay ist schon ewig einer drin, aber in S!


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (30. Oktober 2015)

Herbstflow durch die schöne Heimat 
Das Bild könnte heute auch Foto des Tages werden. Also wer Bock hat, kann gerne ein Sternchen da lassen  Danke 

http://mtbn.ws/p15468


----------



## klana_radikala (1. November 2015)

Ich lass euch das mal da:


----------



## KungFuChicken (1. November 2015)

Herbst am Hometrail


----------



## Peeeet (2. November 2015)

Offseason 2015 in Stromberg/Hunsrück...


----------



## Falco (3. November 2015)

Dabei sein ist alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfelklatsche (8. November 2015)

Nochmal Sommer im November... ab auf die Trails!!!


----------



## -N0bodY- (8. November 2015)

Starkes Foto, tolle Farben auch.


----------



## darkJST (24. November 2015)

Alutech steht heut gleich zweimal zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages

Von mir:





Von Falco:





Ich hoffe @Ferro freut sich über seine doppelte nominierung


----------



## chrizz76 (24. November 2015)

Fernweh


----------



## Ferro (24. November 2015)

Da geht man mal schlafen und dann sowas...


----------



## darkJST (24. November 2015)

Dein Signaturspruch passt aber auch wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## Ferro (24. November 2015)




----------



## FloImSchnee (24. November 2015)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> Ich lass euch das mal da:


Haha...
...hat er's Radl noch erwischt oder wurde es der Donau geopfert?


----------



## klana_radikala (25. November 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Haha...
> ...hat er's Radl noch erwischt oder wurde es der Donau geopfert?



"Er", also der Fahrer, also ich hab das Rad nicht erwischt,
aber "er" der die Kamera gehalten hat, der hat es noch erwischt 

Dabei hat er allerdings seine Sonnenbrille der Donau geopfert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Dezember 2015)

Schön warm hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evgeniko (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo aus Griechenland habe ich eine Facebook-Gruppe, um Alutech Cycles


----------



## chrizz76 (21. Januar 2016)




----------



## Peeeet (22. Januar 2016)

HBT ? I LUV IT!


----------



## chrizz76 (22. Januar 2016)

Richtig erkannt 

Foto ist überraschenderweise bei der Auswahl zum "Foto des Tages" dabei.

Also wer möchte, darf gerne auf den Stern klicken


----------



## Crazyfist (21. Februar 2016)

Gestern mein neues Sennes auf den Hometrails getestet - ein Wahnsinn, wie gut ein Downhiller mit 220mm Federweg bergauf fahrbar sein kann...


----------



## Peeeet (26. Februar 2016)

Keine Action, dafür the best of Alutech...


----------



## Der_Torsten (20. März 2016)

Endlich mal bei Tag unterwegs gewesen und ein paar Fotos gemacht.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (17. April 2016)

Nach einem Jahr auf der Platte kann ich mit dem Bild ja auch mal was sinnvolles machen.


----------



## Der_Torsten (3. Mai 2016)

Schönes Bild.

Wir waren am We auch mal wieder im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2016)

Rumpeldipumpel überm Gardasee:


----------



## mogli.ch (10. Mai 2016)

XS Fanes mit 24" Laufräder:



Sohnemann mit seiner Mini Fanes in Action:


----------



## Trailhog (8. Juni 2016)

Bikepark Beerfelden


----------



## Iceman79 (14. Juni 2016)

Das Fanes bei den Green Days


----------



## chrizz76 (16. Juni 2016)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2018694]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Makke (16. Juni 2016)

ich mag diese Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (28. Juni 2016)

Ich habe auch mal eins 
Das erste Mal aus dieser Höhe gedropped. Komisches Gefühl auf die Kante zuzurollen, zumindest beim ersten Mal


----------



## Makke (28. Juni 2016)

Stankt Andreasberg?


----------



## Der_Torsten (28. Juni 2016)

Ja der erste Drop zur 4, 5 und 6.
Musst nur schnell genug sein. Die Landung wird immer besser je später du aufkommst.


----------



## Jakten (28. Juni 2016)

Makke schrieb:


> Stankt Andreasberg?


Ja, war zum erstem mal da. Richtig schöne Trails 
Hab mir zwar eine 10 Wochen Pause mitgebracht, aber nicht vom Drop 



Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Ja der erste Drop zur 4, 5 und 6.
> Musst nur schnell genug sein. Die Landung wird immer besser je später du aufkommst.


Nach dem zweiten Mal wurde es auch deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## grottenolm (28. Juni 2016)

Letzte Woche mit neuem Bike und einfach perfektem Wetter in Livigno


----------



## Dennis32 (28. Juni 2016)

Der drop ist schon mal ne Ansage 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## chrizz76 (8. Juli 2016)




----------



## Alumini (11. Juli 2016)




----------



## Jakten (12. Juli 2016)

Im September gehts nach Nauders und auch 1-2 Tage nach Serfaus.
Aber ob ich vom Haus hüpfe weiß ich noch nicht...

Starkes Bild


----------



## WonneDanila (15. Juli 2016)

Wahnsinns-Farbcombi mit Edelfräskram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (5. August 2016)

hier sind ja ein haufen guter bilder zu sehen, gefällt mir 
ich war die vergangenen tage mit meinen alutech rädern unterwegs, leider grösstenteils alleine, daher nur recht verwackelte videos :/


----------



## zec (6. August 2016)

Blödeleien am Trail  :




Auf der Linie bleiben:




Am Felsen gript es besser:




Abgang von der Bank ohne Bike  :


----------



## DerandereJan (9. August 2016)

Von mir auch mal was Neues....letzte Ausbaustufe, die Rogue geht erstaunlich gut...


----------



## zec (16. August 2016)

Fotos vom "Hausberg". Habe gerade bemerkt, dass ich das gleiche Outfit anhatte wie auf meinen zuletzt hier geposteten Fotos - also ich habe bitte mehr als eine Bikehose  .


----------



## DerandereJan (28. August 2016)

Auch wenn es nicht gleich so aussieht... in nahezu jeder Action Szene eine Fanes...


----------



## zec (3. September 2016)

Gutes Tempo und jede Menge Styler vor der Linse - gefällt  !

Heute ist mir wieder eine lustige Linie ins Auge gefallen. Nach ein paar Versuchen hats dann auch gut geklappt:


----------



## chrizz76 (5. September 2016)




----------



## zec (12. September 2016)

Nicht wirklich die arge Action, aber eines der seltenen Bikefotos von mir auf dem ich lache  :


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (30. Oktober 2016)

Kurze Clips auf der Festplatte zu einem Video verwurstelt:


----------



## trailproof (30. Oktober 2016)

zec schrieb:


> Kurze Clips auf der Festplatte zu einem Video verwurstelt:


Sehr cool Mihi!

Wird Zeit dass ich auch mal wieder ein bissl rumspiele... Seit ich keine Kinder mehr trainiere, ist das total auf der Strecke geblieben.


----------



## zec (1. November 2016)

Danke Daniel  .
Die Zeit zum Rumspielen muss man sich einfach nehmen  .


----------



## DerandereJan (1. November 2016)




----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2016)

Noch immer überzeug von der Rogue? Erzähl mal was dazu...


----------



## zec (11. Oktober 2017)

Der Herbst ist schön:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (26. Oktober 2017)

Bevor der Schnee kam, nochmal ein wenig höher hinaus  :


----------



## zuspät (26. Oktober 2017)

dann will ich auch  mal


----------



## DerandereJan (2. November 2017)

Gibt mal wieder was Bewegtes von mir...


----------



## DerandereJan (2. November 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Noch immer überzeug von der Rogue? Erzähl mal was dazu...


Sorry...voll verpasst...immer noch interessiert?


----------



## hasardeur (2. November 2017)

Ja 

War der Anfang des Videos bei Bad Dürkheim?

Ich muss auch mal wieder in die Pfalz. Ihr habt dort schöne Strecken und lecker Essen...


----------



## Marce007 (4. November 2017)

Äktschn ist evtl ein wenig übertrieben...


----------



## DerandereJan (10. Dezember 2017)

Mit besten Grüßen aus der Pfalz! 









@hasardeur: Ich bin echt überzeugt von der Rogue. Meine bisherige Gabel, eine alte Lyrik mit Kartusche von m-suspensiontech, war der Standard Lyrik schon haushoch überlegen, was die Zugstufe und das Durchsacken an Steilstufen anging, da hatte Mario ganze Arbeit geleistet. Da ich in Finale das Glück hatte, Stefan  (@RST_Europe_Team )kennenzulernen, konnte ich endlich mal ausprobieren, wie sich 27,5" an der Front anfühlen, da ich von ihm eine Rogue zum Testen bekam. Um die Geo nicht völlig zu verhunzen, hat sie "nur" 160mm statt der 170 der Lyrik. Auf dem Trail war kaum ein Unterschied zu merken, die Gabel arbeitet unauffällig und tut, was sie soll. Das Losbrechmoment war etwas weniger als bei der Lyrik, die Zugstufe etwas träger, selbst voll geöffnet, mir zu langsam. Das Durchsacken war etwas stärker. Das habe ich Stefan so weitergegeben, woraufhin er mir das Shimstack änderte.
Ab da war ich happy!
Die Druckstufe ist stufenlos verstellbar, ich fahre sie etwa zu einem Drittel geschlossen, was mir eine gute Rückmeldung vom Untergrund gibt, ich stehe nicht so auf Staubsauger.
Die Zugstufe ist mit 8 Klicks halb geschlossen, und taugt mir perfekt. Einzig das Durchsacken ist noch nicht auf dem alten Level, aber Stefan versprach mir mit der nächsten Evolution, ist auch das behoben.
Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist...nach 3 Monaten Finale und jetzt 9 Monaten biken zuhause, hat sie noch keinen Service gesehen und läuft immer noch butterweich...
Sie geht jetzt demnächst wieder zu Stefan, ich freue mich auf die "Evolution"!
Ich hoffe, ich konnte einen kleinen Eindruck vermitteln, der absolute Fahrwerksexperte bin ich nicht... 
Du bist jederzeit eingeladen, zum Testen und Essen vorbei zu kommen!
Beste Grüße,
Jan


----------



## hasardeur (10. Dezember 2017)

Danke, da kann ich mir ein Bild machen. Also eine Alternative mit denselben Problemen, wie alle Luftgabeln. Kannst den Stefan ja mal fragen, was sie ändern, ob größere Negativkammer oder Dämpfung. Am geilsten wäre, sie bieten das Teil optional auch als Coli an. In dem Einsatzbereich eine dankbare, robuste und mit Luft nicht zu erreichende Alternative. Ich würde sie dann glatt kaufen.


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Dezember 2017)

Trippstadt


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Februar 2018)

Wasn hier los? Alle am Schlafen? Eiskalte Grüße aus der Pfalz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marce007 (8. Februar 2018)

Neee, nur grade kein Action Bild zur Hand 

Aber natürlich voll am Start!


----------



## DerandereJan (12. Februar 2018)

Eins hamma noch...


----------



## Der_Torsten (1. Mai 2018)

Manoman ist es hier ruhig geworden.

Heute mal in Steinach gewesen, ein bissl Wurzeln kloppen und mich wieder an Airtime gewöhnen


----------



## Ralf_T (29. Mai 2018)

Spass mit meinem neuen Teibun ;-)


----------



## Marce007 (29. Mai 2018)

Stimmt, viel zu ruhig hier ...


----------



## DerandereJan (11. Juni 2018)

Einmal mitfahren?
Eiskanal bei Neustadt....


----------



## Marce007 (11. Juni 2018)

Nice! Ganz schön flott


----------



## Marce007 (24. Juni 2018)

Schöner Tag in Spicak


----------



## DerandereJan (14. September 2018)

Grüße aus der Pfalz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marce007 (18. September 2018)

Grüsse aus Kelheim bzw. in dem Fall Aschau


----------



## DerandereJan (19. September 2018)

Pfalz...das Licht...


----------



## Scotty_Genius (20. September 2018)

das rad sieht saumässig kurz aus!


----------



## DerandereJan (20. September 2018)

Mir taugts! 
Die Räder sind ja auch saumäßig klein...


----------



## Ralf_T (26. September 2018)

Letzten Sonntag....











...war's plötzlich doch Herbst. Matschen, Schliddern, Dreck Fressen, yeahhhh!!!


Dafür gestern endlich wieder feuchter griffiger Waldboden 

Zeit, endlich diesen Drop auf meinen Hometrails mit dem Teibun zum ersten Mal zu fahren:


----------



## Bjunior (8. Oktober 2018)

Passendes Bewegtbild Material dazu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marce007 (8. Oktober 2018)

Auch mal was bewegtes...


----------



## Ralf_T (18. Oktober 2018)

Gestern in der Oberpfalz...


----------



## Crazyfist (30. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Ralf_T (28. November 2018)

einer der letzen traumhaft warmen Oktobertage...


----------



## Ralf_T (28. November 2018)




----------



## Marce007 (28. November 2018)

Coole pics , wou isan des in da Oberpfalz? Des schaud noch am richdich guadn drail aas


----------



## Ralf_T (28. November 2018)

Des is jetz net in der Oberpfalz, sondern in Franken, im Fürther Stadtwald - meim Heimrevier


----------



## Marce007 (28. November 2018)

Sieht ja echt gut aus, ich glaub, ich muss mal nach Fürth fahren.


----------



## Crazyfist (9. Dezember 2018)

Ein Bild aus angenehmeren Tagen


----------



## Makke (21. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ein wenig deplatziert, aber vielleicht kann mir dennoch jemand helfen: Ich suche dringend eine Sitzstrebeneinheit für ein Teibun der ersten Serie (Alu oder Carbon).  Schon mal Danke für Angebote/Hinweise ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. Dezember 2018)

Makke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ein wenig deplatziert, aber vielleicht kann mir dennoch jemand helfen: Ich suche dringend eine Sitzstrebeneinheit für ein Teibun der ersten Serie (Alu oder Carbon).  Schon mal Danke für Angebote/Hinweise ...



Habe noch beides für Fanes 3.0, müsste baugleich sein, bis auf Radstandverstellung in bei Aluvariante. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## DerandereJan (9. Januar 2019)

Neue Kamera, neues Objektiv...ich liebe die Kombi jetzt schon...


----------



## DerandereJan (21. Januar 2019)

First Ride...


----------



## trailterror (22. Januar 2019)

Und, fährt sich gut?

L oder M rahmen, kurze oder lange KS'eneinstellung??


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Januar 2019)

L mit Carbon Hinterbau, der hat keine Verstellung. Passt mir opti, ist aber entgegen der Mode kurz und verspielt .


----------



## trailterror (22. Januar 2019)

Ah..ok. Verspielt mag ich eh lieber! Und welche länge hat der carbon hinterbau?


----------



## Bjunior (22. Januar 2019)

Die Qualität suckt, aber ist das nicht der gleiche Drop wo auch der Jan ein paar Minuten vor mir war?


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Januar 2019)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 818133
> 
> Die Qualität suckt, aber ist das nicht der gleiche Drop wo auch der Jan ein paar Minuten vor mir war?


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Januar 2019)

Nope.
Das ist woanders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baharott (28. Februar 2019)

Feierabend mit der Fanes genießen


----------



## Bjunior (1. März 2019)

Nanana, wer wird denn da ohne Helm fahren


----------



## edefauler (1. März 2019)

Mütze ist sicherer als Helm!
Hat Stiftung Warentest festgestellt.

Haben beides Vom Hochhaus geworfen, rate mal was kaputt gegangen ist ?!

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## ollo (1. März 2019)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Nanana, wer wird denn da ohne Helm fahren



Er fährt ja nicht........  er FLIEGT


----------



## Baharott (2. März 2019)

War eher als gerade runde um den See geplant, da sind wir an einem kleinen Hügel vorbei und niemand konnte mehr an sich halten 
Normaler weise passiert alles mit Helm


----------



## DerandereJan (21. März 2019)

Ab in den Frühling...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (4. April 2019)

Unterwegs mit meiner Fanes


----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2019)

Dein Schuh ist kaputt.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (4. April 2019)

Stimmt nicht, die Sohle ist noch nicht durch


----------



## Der_Torsten (6. Mai 2019)

Erste Probefahrt mit der Fanes 6 LH


----------



## PeterTheo (21. Mai 2019)

Tofane2 im Anflug, mehr bei Insta, peterthelangfamily


----------



## Baharott (4. Juni 2019)

Ein paar Impressionen vom tollen Wochenende, Tour und Bikepark


----------



## PeterTheo (4. Juni 2019)




----------



## DerandereJan (18. August 2019)

Davos


----------



## Beckinio (19. August 2019)




----------



## Ivonnche (29. August 2019)

Die Sennes in Sölden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsem (29. August 2019)

Die Sennes in Sölden


----------



## lukutus (5. September 2019)

Die Tofane auf der XLine in Saalbach


----------



## Cpt_Caracho (12. September 2019)

Cheaptrick in den 136 Kehren am Idrosee


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Januar 2020)

Frohes Neues!!


----------



## DerandereJan (27. März 2020)

Viel Spaß beim Anschauen!
Bei Gefallen darf gerne ein Sternchen dagelassen werden...


----------



## Chricky86 (30. April 2020)

Habe in den letzten Wochen mal ein paar Fotos gesammelt -soweit die Mitfahrer dann bereit waren, auch mal die Verantwortung für den Auslöser zu übernehmen :-D
Das Bike ist auf jeden Fall genial und ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Öffnung der Bikeparks :-D


----------



## paulderpete (27. Mai 2020)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> Habe in den letzten Wochen mal ein paar Fotos gesammelt -soweit die Mitfahrer dann bereit waren, auch mal die Verantwortung für den Auslöser zu übernehmen :-D
> Das Bike ist auf jeden Fall genial und ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Öffnung der Bikeparks :-D
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1031694
> ...



Schick schick. 
Welche anderen Räder bist du denn im Vergleich gefahren und was kann das 6.0 besonders gut, abgesehen von der scharfen Optik?


----------



## Chricky86 (28. Mai 2020)

paulderpete schrieb:


> Schick schick.
> Welche anderen Räder bist du denn im Vergleich gefahren und was kann das 6.0 besonders gut, abgesehen von der scharfen Optik?



Vielen Dank 
Ich selbst bin als direkten Vergleich vorher 8 Jahre lang auch n Alutech Fanes gefahren (die E3 Veriante). Im Vergleich dazu ist die ganze Geometrie schon ein riesiger Unterschied und es fährt sich auch wesentlich leichter/angenehmer bergauf. Wobei das mit Sicherheit auch an den verbauten Teilen liegt (das alte Bike war mit ner RS Totem als Coil Variante, n Coil Dämpfer und Hammerschmidt-Getriebe an der Kurbel). Da hinkt der Vergleich also leider sowieso. 
Im Herbst bin ich auf La Palma für 3 Touren ein Scott Ransom gefahren -das war natürlich speziell bergauf nochmal ne ganz andere Nummer durch voll blockierbares Fahrwerk.
Von nem Freund saß ich n paar mal auf nem Specialized Stumpi, aber das ist ja allein schon ne andere Federwegsklasse und eher auf All-Mountain gebaut und entsprechend vortriebsfreudiger.

Für mich ist das aktuelle Bike auf jeden Fall die optimale Allroundwaffe. Leicht genug zu pedalieren für ausgedehnte Touren im Bergischen Land (mit Vorrang auf möglichst viele Trailabfahrten). Meine Standardtouren hier sind so 20-30km lang mit 600-800Hm, das geht auf jeden Fall recht gut.

Für Bikepark ist die Fanes auf jeden Fall auch absolut super dimensioniert -einen Downhiller hab ich bei den hier üblichen Bikeparks jedenfalls nie vermisst. War mit dem alten in Winterberg, Willingen, Stromberg, Saalbach-Hinterglemm, Freiburg, Todtnau etc und das wird mit dem jetztigen genauso gut, bzw. durch das aktuellere/bessere Fahrwerk samt Federelementen, vielleicht auch noch besser laufen  :-D  
Das einzige was nicht so perfekt ist, ist die Wenigkeit in engeren Kurven. Aber das wird mit anderen Rahmen in XL vermutlich nicht anders sein und ist bei meiner Körpergröße von 192cm auch einfach ein Kompromiss den man eingehen muss ^^

Hab mal noch ein paar Vergleichsbilder zum Vor-Vor-Vorgänger angefügt, da sieht man ganz gut, wie sich die ganze Rahmengeometrie verändert hat ;-)


----------



## paulderpete (28. Mai 2020)

Mein 29er Tofane 2.0 von Jü geschweißter Prototyprahmen von damals ist schonmal da. Wird nun nach leichtem brushen Fett poliert und dann ist die Frage





Nur Klarlack drüber oder mache ich schwarz tainted Klarlack wie bei dem neuen V3 Banshees? Sieht dann etwas wie Titan aus.
Auf dem Oberrohr würde ich dann mit dem Tainted schwarz lack eine dunkelere Fläche realisieren, vllt auch mehrere. Suche noch Designs

Sorry, dass ich das hier frage, aber den besten Rad bekomme ich wohl von Alutech Fans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (28. Mai 2020)

Nicht Alutech-spezifisch aber allgemeine Lebenserfahrung: Klarlack auf Alu ist so ne Sache. Polieren macht's nicht besser. Auf der glatten Oberfläche hält der Lack schlecht. Er hat ja eh keine ordentlich Grundierung.
Wenn du eine Beschädigung im Klarlack hast und das Alu darunter oxidiert gibt's hässliche matte Stellen.


----------



## paulderpete (28. Mai 2020)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Nicht Alutech-spezifisch aber allgemeine Lebenserfahrung: Klarlack auf Alu ist so ne Sache. Polieren macht's nicht besser. Auf der glatten Oberfläche hält der Lack schlecht. Er hat ja eh keine ordentlich Grundierung.
> Wenn du eine Beschädigung im Klarlack hast und das Alu darunter oxidiert gibt's hässliche matte Stellen.



Ok, dem ersten Punkt, habe ich vorgebeugt, da ich ja Bürste, also die Oberfläche anrauhe. 
den 2. Punkt verstehe ich, gehe das Risiko aber ein, da ich mein Rad ohnehin fast komplett in M3 packe. Hol mir das immer bei Amazon als "Meterware" und schneide die Folie selbst zu. 
Ansonsten entferne ich den Spaß wieder und eloxier in schwarz ;-D

Also, wenn jemand schöne Vorschläge hat, her damit


----------



## ollo (28. Mai 2020)

Klarlack.......  aber nicht lackiert sonder wenn schon Pulver, bei meinem Cheaptrick der Mattlack lackiert wurde, löst jeder kleine Kratzer unschöne Oxidationsstellen aus.

und die restliche Farbgebung würde ich mit den Anbauteilen abstimmen und da ist weniger meisten mehr 

und hier mal ein 0 Action Picture..... ist gerade Tariflich vereinbarte Pause


----------



## svenreinert (28. Mai 2020)

Wenn gepulvert würde kann idr nachher nicht mehr eloxiert werden wenn Lack nicht mehr gefällt


----------



## ollo (5. Juni 2020)

svenreinert schrieb:


> Wenn gepulvert würde kann idr nachher nicht mehr eloxiert werden wenn Lack nicht mehr gefällt



da kann man dann End-Lacken


----------



## svenreinert (5. Juni 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> da kann man dann End-Lacken


Ja und die Aussage der Firma bei der Jürgen eloxieren lässt war: wenn durch pulverung Wärmebehandelt wir das eloxal ungleichmäßig bzw ist die Chance das es ungleichmäßig wird sehr groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (5. Juni 2020)

svenreinert schrieb:


> Ja und die Aussage der Firma bei der Jürgen eloxieren lässt war: wenn durch pulverung Wärmebehandelt wir das eloxal ungleichmäßig bzw ist die Chance das es ungleichmäßig wird sehr groß.



wieder was gelernt


----------



## DerandereJan (7. Oktober 2020)

Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Oktober 2021)

Ziemliche Lettn grad bei uns


----------



## ollo (6. November 2021)

und ich dachte Du hast neue Skinwall Reifen drauf


----------



## Beefe (7. Oktober 2022)

Servus zusammen, hier noch ein paar Fotos aus Augsburg, das Wurzel Foto ist aus dem Fichtelgebirge 😁


----------



## Dampfsti (9. Oktober 2022)

Neues Radl, fährt vertraut wie immer...

Video hat mein Nachwuchs heut auf Tour schnell gemacht...

Is übrigens die gleiche Kurve wie auf meinem Profilbild


----------



## rzOne20 (9. Oktober 2022)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Neues Radl, fährt vertraut wie immer...
> 
> Video hat mein Nachwuchs heut auf Tour schnell gemacht...


Sehr cool, lässiger Weg, solide Kurven-Fahrtechnik! Freut mich das es in gute Hände kam.

Hier noch Schnappschüsse von einer der letzten Touren wo ich es genutzt habe:







Das lässige daran ist ja das es so vielseitig ist!


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Oktober 2022)

War heut mal mit der Tofane etwas im alpinen Geläuf spielen... Geil wars und Kiste fährt einfach gut.

Cooler S3 Trail mit S4 und

2 S5 Stellen, die ich aber heute wegen fehlender Sicherungsperson und Feuchtigkeit/schlechtem Grip nicht gefahren bin, hätten mich aber schon "gejuckt" die beiden 😉


----------



## Ralf_T (30. Oktober 2022)

fehlende Knieschützer hast Du vergessen...!
Bild 2 sieht gut steil aus, gehts da gerade aus oder ist das der Einstieg in eine Rechtskehre? 
Was ist nochmal S5?
In Frankreich sind solche Stellen gerne einfach nur "rot"😎..


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Oktober 2022)

Auf dem Bild gehts direkt 150grad rechts rum, muss man schon umsetzen wenn das HR noch oben ist.
Da war das Handy leider zu langsam. 

Ja die Knieschützer hatten wir leider auch vergessen, da wir laut OpenMTB Map mit nem T2 Track gerechnet hatten. 🤷‍♂️

S5 ist das, was nur die allerwenigsten fahren können😉😉
Waren nur 2 Stellen drin im ganzen Trail, die hattens aber in sich. Wäre Fahrbar gewesen, aber das Risiko wollte ich nicht eingehen wenn nur meine Frau zum Sichern dabei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

